# Goku vs. Magneto



## Captain Smoker (Jul 4, 2009)

Goku SSJ 3 vs. Magento prime. Battle starts off in a city on earth. Bloodlust. 

Even though its out of character, suicide for Goku is acceptable. The question is, can he get it off before Magneto kills him? Or will Goku even need to commit suicide destroying the planet and himself to kill Magneto?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 4, 2009)

Well Magneto has FTL reactions and in his prime can cause planetery destruction himself. Not sure on the winner though...I might lean slightly towards Magneto.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

I am thinking magneto myself. control over EM force is Rediculous. that has to be one of the list of most versatile powers ever. yes goku is ferociously strong, but omega level mutant strong (magneto meets the requirements.)... no way.

firstly, magneto can ALWAYS erect a EM barrier. and since his powers are rooted in his nervous system, they are reflexive. magneto in base has the same reaction speed as superman ( ten times human reaction speed), and he can enhance it from there, same with all his atributes. so goku getting off a "speed-blitz" (how I detest that lazy word)
is unlikely.

secondly, kamehameha are probably controlable by magneto. it emmits light and is an energy emmited from the human body (qi). that means it is in the electromagnetic spectrum and is probably related to bioelectricity. that being said, using kamehameha are probably a bad idea since he would be able to turn them backwards.

so, goku is going to have to go hand to hand against a shield that casually deflects she-hulks punches.

now we just have to find out what method magneto is going to use to kill goku... organ crushing? blood drain? seizures? reversing the bloodflow (instant death.), or maybe he will collect some metalic ore and kill goku old school style.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2009)

Eh, I thought Magneto could only work with metal...when did this EM stuff come into it? I thought it was going to be a stomp in favour of Goku, heh.


----------



## Gekigangar (Jul 4, 2009)

Magneto = Master of Magnetism

EM = Electro-magnetism

Still falls under his power


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Eh, I thought Magneto could only work with metal...when did this EM stuff come into it? I thought it was going to be a stomp in favour of Goku lulz.



 magneto has been able to do FAR more than simple magnetism since... hell It might have been a couple months after he came out. the power creep on that man is INSANE. over the past... 40 or so years he has become one of the strongest mutants on the planet.

his mutant power is the control of the fundamental force of electromagnetism.
that means he controls :
(light, heat , sound , gravity , electricity , magnetism, and radiation.)

his control even extends to molecular bonds (the small bit of EM in every molecule ) so he can actually control any material, but metal is easier, so he sticks with that.

he is often called the proof to the unified force theory. (the idea that all types of energy are interconnected, and all are rooted in a single prime energy)

anyhow. goku is not gonna babyshake nothing. hell he would probably be the one who is on the receiving end.

mags is godlike. litterally.


OP should have provided some respect threads for people who only know magneto from the movies and x-men evolution... hold up.

The Legend of Legendary Heroes

x

respect magneto...


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 4, 2009)

Made a similar thread 2 months ago 

x


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 4, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> magneto has been able to do FAR more than simple magnetism since... hell It might have been a couple months after he came out. the power creep on that man is INSANE. over the past... 40 or so years he has become one of the strongest mutants on the planet.
> 
> his mutant power is the control of the fundamental force of electromagnetism.
> that means he controls :
> ...


I don't get it.  If he's that powerful couldn't he just kill anyone who stands in his way easily?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 4, 2009)

nWo said:


> I don't get it.  If he's that powerful couldn't he just kill anyone who stands in his way easily?



probably PIS


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Jul 4, 2009)

Magneto would win due to being able to see people move at lightspeed and having a crazy force feild. Besides that dropping an island on Goku would work out pretty good as well.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Made a similar thread 2 months ago
> 
> LINK


and who has the time or ballz to necro a two month old thread?
just think of this as a part two. a renewed arguement.




nWo said:


> I don't get it.  If he's that powerful couldn't he just kill anyone who stands in his way easily?



 it is called plot and character induced stupidity. everytime magneto has REALLY tried he has basicaly ended up soloing whole countries and continents with ease.

the problem is the only people who pose a threat are the X-men. a bunch of mutants with good intentions no matter how far they differ from magneto's.
so he takes it REALLY easy on them. he has the potential to kill them all at once but why hurt your own people?

think of magneto like... an exterminator. to him humans are roaches, and mutants are people. the X-men are like PETA. constantly getting in his way of doing his job, which would make life easier for "people".

although the X-men get in his way, killing people for preventing you from killing roaches is kind of crazy. that is how magneto thinks. and that is why they beat him so often. because he has a SOFT spot for homo superior.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 4, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> it is called plot and character induced stupidity. everytime magneto has REALLY tried he has basicaly ended up soloing whole countries and continents with ease.
> 
> the problem is the only people who pose a threat are the X-men. a bunch of mutants with good intentions no matter how far they differ from magneto's.
> so he takes it REALLY easy on them. he has the potential to kill them all at once but why hurt your own people?
> ...


I'm not buying it.  To me it seems like his powers are very inconsistent.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

nWo said:


> I'm not buying it.  To me it seems like his powers are very inconsistent.



TRUST ME. they are not. magneto has one of those... infinite potential types of powers (also called omega-level mutation). its not really limited like other powers because it controls one of the four fundamental pillars of energy itself.

edit (it is actually one of the four fundamental forces of the UNIVERSE itself)


magneto can never be inconsistant because he has free range with is powers. if he shows he can do it, he simply can. it isn't a one time thing, or a gimick. that is just something he can do.

however, he has to be healthy to use his powers because they are controled by his nervous system. if it has extensive damage his control takes a big hit.
for example, it's like trying to move your toe when your foot is broken. it just hurts more if you try.

also if he over exerts himself his nervous system blows out and he has a... cooldown period before he is back to 100 percent. usually he can't use his power for a bit too. however that level of work required to blow it out is far more than any opponent could force him to exert.

he blew it out building a space station from scratch for example. from earth.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

Magneto isn't an omega level mutant.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Magneto isn't an omega level mutant.



he doesn't appear on the lists, but to be technical with the definition, he would be classified as one. 

an omega-level mutant is a mutant with infinite growth potential and usually exibits near limitless control over a sphere of reality.
(matter,energy,time/space,life, ego/mind, reality, ect.)

magneto happens to have near limitless control of one of the four forces that make up the physical plane. electromagnetism. the aplications of his powers show no limit, and he can route energy from planets which technically gives him an infinite amount of power to work with. his body is the only limited thing about him.

marvel takes a hell of a long time to update stuff like that. unless someone says it outright in the comic, they leave the discriptions as is.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

No, he wouldn't be classified as one.

He does not have limitless potential.  Omega level mutant is all about the potential.


----------



## Federer (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought that Marvel classified Magneto as an Omega level, just like Iceman and so on.....


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 4, 2009)

It doesn't really matter, he stops Goku's brain instantly.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> No, he wouldn't be classified as one.
> 
> He does not have limitless potential.  Omega level mutant is all about the potential.



do I really have to search for the scan where charles says in plain english.
" He basicaly has infinite potential" ? it would take a while.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> do I really have to search for the scan where charles says in plain english.
> " He basicaly has infinite potential" ? it would take a while.



I guess, you can if you want to.

The fact is Charles doesn't know, and Magneto was never classified as an Omega, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I guess, you can if you want to.
> 
> The fact is Charles doesn't know, and Magneto was never classified as an Omega, so it doesn't really matter.



he was saying since the aplication of something so grand could not be numerated, that his powers don't really have limits. like a do what your mind sets you to. three more forces and magneto would be a reality manipulator.
anyway... you are right, none of that matters.

this matters.


how in (mr.)satan's name is goku gonna dodge that?!
if looks could kill... oh, wait.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

I was never saying Magneto would lose.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I was never saying Magneto would lose.



I know... we just went off topic cause stating how badly mags would rape can get borring .

wanna play devil's advocate? see if one another can argue on goku's side logically?

you go first cause I don't see how he has a chance if magneto is fresh. a war of attrition with magneto would take hours if not days. and that is before he shows fatigue.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

If you hit magneto's electromagnetic fields hard enough, they will shatter


PS: Mags is an Alpha level mutant. The man is hella powerfull, and when he dosen't want to be bothered with shenanigans, he has sucessfully soloed and subdued entire generations of X-Men effortlesslly.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

Magneto and this should be blatantly obvious if the other posters did'nt already.

-Mags has FTL reactions
-He has punked out Quicksilver whose speed should be massively Hypersonic
-He has psionic powers that even Xavier struggles against
-He can take the planet hostage with the field surrounding it
-He can use the metals in your blood and kill you with a snap of his finger
-Can manipulate things on a molecular level
-His shield has withstood things far more powerful than DBZverse e.g Phoenix
-He can create wormwholes

and he's Alpha level the same as Storm if I recall. The X-man can be broken too like with Jean,Gambit and Ice man so offcourse he can loose to them.


----------



## Kash2Smash (Jul 4, 2009)

well i believe:

Goku will pwn Magneto  (no explanation.)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

Kash2Smash said:


> well i believe:
> 
> Goku will pwn Magneto  (no explanation.)



The Naruto Fandom is creepier than CLAMP!!



Magneto has tanked the combined blows of she-hulk, and oh, you might have heard of him, THOR.

And Gallactus once.

The fucking G-Man who has busted solar sistems (mind you, stars are usually hundreds or thousands of light years away from each other) just by waking up.


Boo has busted several planets, That equals a galaxy amirite?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 4, 2009)

Kash2Smash said:


> well i believe:
> 
> Goku will pwn Magneto  (no explanation.)



Well, I believe..... you haven't read most of this thread.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2009)

Kash2Smash said:


> well i believe:
> 
> Goku will pwn Magneto  (no explanation.)



Well...I believe your a Goku fanboy who hasn't even bothered reading the thread

Can't Magneto mess with you on the molecular level.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

messing with you on the molecular level is kinda overkill when he can just turn your spine off, or shred your brain with your own blood.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Full power Galactus??

Inconceiveable!!!!!!!1111!!!


----------



## Ulti (Jul 4, 2009)

Isn't Magneto capable of throwing Earth off it's axis?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

Magneto drains Goku like he was doing with the Phoenix.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Goku could just blow him up with everything around him before magneto could do anything.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Goku could just blow him up with everything around him before magneto could do anything.



Did you even read through this thread? I'll explain one last time:

-Magneto has * Lightspeed* Reflexes due to being a psionic so he can do things before Goku can even blink.

-His Shield can withstand blasts from things WAY above DBZ verse like Galactus and Phoenix. 

So Goku can't get the first strike let alone hurt him.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Can magneto survive in space? If he can, Goku probably loses. if he can't, its a draw, cuz goku will atomize the earth.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 4, 2009)

Goku atomizing Earth would kill Goku.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Can magneto survive in space? If he can, Goku probably loses. if he can't, its a draw, cuz goku will atomize the earth.



He can fight Galactus so I don't see why not? Besides Magneto goes first on account of having a higher reaction than Goku. Lightspeed Reaction>>Hypersonic reaction. If this was a turn based rpg and Goku is 700 in speed then Mags is a 1,000 so he goes first.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

thats why i said a draw. if he can survive, then goku certainly loses.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He can fight Galactus so I don't see why not? Besides Magneto goes first on account of having a higher reaction than Goku. Lightspeed Reaction>>Hypersonic reaction. If this was a turn based rpg and Goku is 700 in speed then Mags is a 1,000 so he goes first.


I see no reason why Goku doesn't have FTL reactions. In any case, i guess magneto defeats goku.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 4, 2009)

Even if the Earth was destroyed, couldn't Magneto tank the explosion, and then use the debris and build himself a spacestation?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Even if the Earth was destroyed, couldn't Magneto tank the explosion, and then use the debris and build himself a spacestation?



TBQH, I remember Magneto flying from Earth to his Asteroid so flying in space with his shield is within his limits. Goku has only 2 options: Die from the vacuum of space or teleport somewhere else and  both favor Mag. Though Mag's should still go first not Goku so that won't even happen.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Even if the Earth was destroyed, couldn't Magneto tank the explosion, and then use the debris and build himself a spacestation?


there wouldn't be any debris. DBZ characters on SSJ3 Goku level can Atomize earth size planets.


----------



## randomsurfer (Jul 4, 2009)

Goku in ss3 is about as powerful as kid buu who casually blow up planets after planets and teleport elsewhere to blow up more planets. I'd vote for Goku.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

randomsurfer said:


> Goku in ss3 is about as powerful as kid buu who casually blow up planets after planets and teleport elsewhere to blow up more planets. I'd vote for Goku.



And I'd advise against that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 4, 2009)

But, unlike Buu, Goku can't regen or survive the explosion and IT doesn't work since he needs another ki signature to lock onto.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 4, 2009)

Check out the Magneto respect thread. He has some really interesting powers that would murk Goku easily


----------



## Federer (Jul 4, 2009)

Goku has never destroyed a planet, because he doesn't do that, he's capable, but he doesn't do it. Why people are mentioning it, it's just mindblowing. 

Magneto has much better feats and DB characters have never shown FTL reflexes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> there wouldn't be any debris. DBZ characters on SSJ3 Goku level can Atomize earth size planets.



Oh, how terrible, if only magneto could turn their brain into oat meal a million years before they think about doing that, or open up a wormwhole that leads the blast right back at them...


----------



## Knight (Jul 4, 2009)

Magneto will
A. filter out Goku's blood
B. reverse gravity on Goku
C. combination of both


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He can fight Galactus so I don't see why not? Besides Magneto goes first on account of having a higher reaction than Goku. Lightspeed Reaction>>Hypersonic reaction. If this was a turn based rpg and Goku is 700 in speed then Mags is a 1,000 so he goes first.



He can't fight Galactus.

Well, I guess he could, but Galactus would beat him with the greatest of ease.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Oh, how terrible, if only magneto could turn their brain into oat meal a million years before they think about doing that, or open up a wormwhole that leads the blast right back at them...


no ones doubting that.But  if he doesn't right away, the planet,a dn possibly he would be vaporized.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> He can't fight Galactus.
> 
> Well, I guess he could, but Galactus would beat him with the greatest of ease.



Yes I'm well aware of the ridiculous gap in power between the two I meant if Eric can battle with Galactus especially in space then the destruction of the planet won't matter. Fight=/= win, well it would'nt be much of a fight but you get it.

Anyway I remember Magneto flying from Earth to his asteroid somewhere so that should do as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> no ones doubting that.But  if he doesn't right away, the planet,a dn possibly he would be vaporized.



he defends blows from Galactus and survives in space.

Goku does not.
Also


Captain Smoker said:


> Bloodlust.



Question?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

The hit Magneto took from Galactus was just a reflex blast, Goku could produce a more power blast than that.


----------



## Federer (Jul 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> The hit Magneto took from Galactus was just a reflex blast, Goku could produce a more power blast than that.



And Mags shield will stand and he will buttsex Goku from behind. 


















Or he sends a syringe at him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> no ones doubting that.But  if he doesn't right away, the planet,a dn possibly he would be vaporized.



Mags is bloodlusted which means to first thing he's going to do, can range from ripping all the iron out of Goku's bloodstream, through his skin, to simply busting the planet himself.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2009)

I want to talk about this planet busting business. the only way it will work is if goku uses kamehameha, to destroy the earth's core. that would take time he doesn't have.
unlike a lot of antagonists, usually against people he doesn't know, he kills them instantly. no talking, no wait. if you are trying to kill him, he would kill you first.

secondly, goku's kamehameha would be under magneto's dominion. it is an energy attack, so magneto controls it. that "planet busting blast" just got reflected back at goku's face.

third... the charge time for a kamehameha is AT LEAST ten seconds. magneto can rip him in half at the speed of thought. his thoughts are ten times that of a human without effort.

goku simply doesn't have enough time, or variety in powers to harm magneto. hell, goku can't move if his bloodflow stops. magneto doesnt even need to rip the blood from his body. just stop the flow until he suffocates.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I want to talk about this planet busting business. the only way it will work is if goku uses kamehameha, to destroy the earth's core. that would take time he doesn't have.
> unlike a lot of antagonists, usually against people he doesn't know, he kills them instantly. no talking, no wait. if you are trying to kill him, he would kill you first.



wrong. it doesn't have to hit the core. at SSJ3 he could just atomize the planet.


----------



## Rampage (Jul 4, 2009)

lool WTF is this shit, people saying magneto will win HAHAHA 

ssj3 goku rapes hard


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

Go         away.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> lool WTF is this shit, people saying magneto will win HAHAHA
> 
> ssj3 goku rapes hard



i'd love to believe that i really would.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

Beat him? Magneto bends him over his knee and shoves his overly large glove up his but


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> wat the fuck
> so wait u think magneto can beat goku :lmwo





Havoc said:


> Go         away.



**


----------



## Rampage (Jul 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> **



wow ur funny 




goku destroys


----------



## Ulti (Jul 4, 2009)

Let me borrow some of that weed, I haven't had any in ages.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Jul 4, 2009)

Do people really think that Goku can beat Magneto prime? This is either fandom to the highest degree or just a lack of knowledge. Magnito's force feild has blocked hits from Thor, Galactus, and the Phoenix. For those of you who don't know, all 3 of those people are stronger than Goku. Besides that, he can also put Goku in a bubble and toss him into space, drop a mountain on him, drop an island on him, use the nukes around the world, or just go for Goku's blood. Also, being able to see lightspeed movements also gives him a huge advantage.


----------



## Rampage (Jul 4, 2009)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Do people really think that Goku can beat Magneto prime? This is either fandom to the highest degree or just a lack of knowledge. Magnito's force feild has blocked hits from Thor, Galactus, and the Phoenix. For those of you who don't know, all 3 of those people are stronger than Goku. Besides that, he can also put Goku in a bubble and toss him into space, drop a mountain on him, drop an island on him, use the nukes around the world, or just go for Goku's blood. Also, being able to see lightspeed movements also gives him a huge advantage.



yes we do, do you really thnk that magneto can stop a fully powered ssj3 kamahamaha


oh and what is a nuke going to do to goku, heck tossing him in space wont do shit either


----------



## Ulti (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm fairly certain Goku can't breathe in space


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

No, he can't.


----------



## Rampage (Jul 4, 2009)

lets see when goku is flying/runnng in space in the brolly movie is he wearing some special thing to breathe? lol noo

and the saiyan were in space when they fought freiza and they could breathe if im not wrong


----------



## Knight (Jul 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> lets see when goku is flying/runnng in space in the brolly movie is he wearing some special thing to breathe? lol noo
> 
> and the saiyan were in space when they fought freiza and they could breathe if im not wrong



movie is non cannon. and Bordack was still in the atmosphere.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not sure if he/she is trolling or genuinely believes what they're saying.

Proof Goku can survive in space please? Goku was scared of Lava you think he can withstand the radiation and heat of a nuke?


----------



## Rampage (Jul 4, 2009)

When Goku was fighting frieza as a ssj he said that even if the planet exploded he'd still be alive because he can breathe in outerspace, vegeta could breathe in space when he went up there to train and become a ssj. 
and in DB goku took boss rabit to te moon on his pole


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Jul 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> yes we do, do you really thnk that magneto can stop a fully powered ssj3 kamahamaha
> 
> 
> oh and what is a nuke going to do to goku, heck tossing him in space wont do shit either



Who said anything about a single nuke? Magneto can take control over all of the worlds nukes at once. As for a ssj3 kamahamaha, that isn't going to get past his shield unless you think that Goku has more fire power than Galactus or the Phoenix. Magnito can also control energy if he wills to do so. You also seem to forget about the speed gap; Magneto reflected lightning so he would have not problem moving out of the way of a blast. As for Goku and space, do you have a scan that shows him living in space?


----------



## Wesker (Jul 4, 2009)

While I think that Magneto would probably win I would like to point out that a single nuke would not kill Goku considering the blasts he has tanked such as Piccolo's blast. Also him being afraid of lava is probably an inconsistency. That still doesn't keep him from losing to Magneto.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> When Goku was fighting frieza as a ssj he said that even if the planet exploded he'd still be alive because he can breathe in outerspace,


Freeza could breathe in outerspace, yes, but no Goku. Else why did he so desperately searched for a ship to escape in before the destruction of Namek?


uzumaki lee said:


> vegeta could breathe in space when he went up there to train and become a ssj.



Non-canon anime-only, I believe.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> When Goku was fighting frieza as a ssj he said that even if the planet exploded he'd still be alive because he can breathe in outerspace, vegeta could breathe in space when he went up there to train and become a ssj.
> and in DB goku took boss rabit to te moon on his pole



Yes how nice he was on a planet not in the vacuum of space. Outerspace here means no planet. Goku can IT to another planet but he looses by doing that. He has to you know.. stay and fight with no oxygen!.

Remember Goku needing a spaceship?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Jul 4, 2009)

Wesker said:


> While I think that Magneto would probably win I would like to point out that a single nuke would not kill Goku considering the blasts he has tanked such as Piccolo's blast. Also him being afraid of lava is probably an inconsistency. That still doesn't keep him from losing to Magneto.



Once again, I didn't say a single nuke. Magneto can take control of all the nukes (though that won't be needed).


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> When Goku was fighting frieza as a ssj he said that even if the planet exploded he'd still be alive because he can breathe in outerspace, vegeta could breathe in space when he went up there to train and become a ssj.
> and in DB goku took boss rabit to te moon on his pole



Have you read the manga?


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> wrong. it doesn't have to hit the core. at SSJ3 he could just atomize the planet.


 
Still he charges his Kamehameha for some seconds which is plenty. And I shouldn't ask cause I beleive it myself but the atomizing crap... as in molecular dust particles of planet Earth... Proof please 


Edit:  at everythinh Uzumaki Lee said...lol

Who is Brolly


----------



## Red (Jul 4, 2009)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Who said anything about a single nuke? Magneto can take control over all of the worlds nukes at once. As for a ssj3 kamahamaha, that isn't going to get past his shield unless you think that Goku has more fire power than Galactus or the Phoenix. Magnito can also control energy if he wills to do so. You also seem to forget about the speed gap; Magneto reflected lightning so he would have not problem moving out of the way of a blast. As for Goku and space, do you have a scan that shows him living in space?


- All the nukes in this world, including power plants won't even singe goku.
- Magneto didn't block a hit from galactus, iirc it was more like splash damage not an actual attack.
- Magneto did see lightspeed but that was a long time ago and that has been contradicted since that time, (pretty sure he's been hit with less than light speed attacks)

Not saying goku would win (he won't), just clarifying. If this was a real fight, Magneto would set up his shield take a couple blows from goku then rip goku apart with his blood.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

Red said:


> - Magneto didn't block a hit from galactus, iirc it was more like splash damage not an actual attack.



Splash damage?

It was an actual blast directed at Charles and Xavier, but not anything spectacular.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Jul 4, 2009)

Red said:


> - All the nukes in this world, including power plants won't even singe goku.
> - Magneto didn't block a hit from galactus, iirc it was more like splash damage not an actual attack.
> - Magneto did see lightspeed but that was a long time ago and that has been contradicted since that time, (pretty sure he's been hit with less than light speed attacks)
> 
> Not saying goku would win (he won't), just clarifying. If this was a real fight, Magneto would set up his shield take a couple blows from goku then rip goku apart with his blood.



This is Magneto prime, so it is his best feats. As for the Galactus thing, I will post that scan later as well.


----------



## Red (Jul 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Splash damage?
> 
> It was an actual blast directed at Charles and Xavier, but not anything spectacular.


Splash damage like it was actually directed at him or he didn't bear the brunt of the attack. Tenchi is posting the scans so we'll see. But if Galactus was serious then magneto would have died.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the comic, the blast was directed at Charles and Magneto, but it was a reflex blast from Galactus after they had tried to use telepathy to communicate with him.

Banhammer get outta the way, I'm trying to tell him something~!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> wrong. it doesn't have to hit the core. at SSJ3 he could just atomize the planet.



Your ignoring the fact that Kamehameha takes time to charge and fire, in that time Magneto has already killed Goku with his own blood.


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I have the comic, the blast was directed at Charles and Magneto, but it was a reflex blast from Galactus after they had tried to use telepathy to communicate with him.
> 
> Banhammer get outta the way, I'm trying to tell him something~!


Alright. Lets look at it this way. The attack destroyed a huge station so going by damage goku should be able to dish out more than that and overwhelm the shielding. I can see maybe magneto tank one hit but a prolonged assualt would be devastating.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 5, 2009)

Why would we be looking at it any way, that's irrelevant to my post.

I already said that Goku could produce a more powerful blast on another page, anyway.


----------



## Terryc250 (Jul 5, 2009)

Goku via speedblitz.  Magneto gets his head punched off before he can even concentrate or even focus where goku's location is


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Eh, I thought Magneto could only work with metal...when did this EM stuff come into it?



Since like... forever. You clearly don't know anything about Magneto, yet you were ready to make a claim on this match.



sazabi24 said:


> Made a similar thread 2 months ago
> 
> Are these anime?



Speaking of which, it's nice to see a thread like this without TWF coming in and going "BAWWWWWWWWWWWW DBZ wank!"



nWo said:


> I don't get it.  If he's that powerful couldn't he just kill anyone who stands in his way easily?



Because as powerful as Magneto is, he is still far from the most powerful beings in his universe.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> magneto has one of those... infinite potential types of powers (also called omega-level mutation).



Magneto is one of the strongest Alpha mutants, not an Omega.



noobthemusical said:


> Full power Galactus??
> 
> Inconceiveable!!!!!!!1111!!!



No, Galactus was not at full power, and it was just a reflex attack he shot, not a serious blast.



hadomaru said:


> I see no reason why Goku doesn't have FTL reactions. In any case, i guess magneto defeats goku.



No. No DB character has FTL feats, not in reaction, combat, or traveling. Stop with the wank. Furthermore, Goku will not have enogh time to charge a planet buster, and considering what Magneto has reacted to, he isn't getting blitzed.



uzumaki lee said:


> lool WTF is this shit, people saying magneto will win HAHAHA
> 
> ssj3 goku rapes hard



Your evidence is simply astounding. Oh, and no, Goku cannot breathe in space. And stop using noncanon sources.



Tenchi Muyo said:


> Who said anything about a single nuke? Magneto can take control over all of the worlds nukes at once.



Nukes won't do anything to Goku.


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Why would we be looking at it any way, that's irrelevant to my post.
> 
> I already said that Goku could produce a more powerful blast on another page, anyway.


Meh, I got ahead of myself. I'm just running with the "That feat shouldn't matter" line of thinking, whether or not it's splash damage or a direct hit that's not all that powerful in regards to the character at the end of day bringing it up is useless.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 5, 2009)

Terryc250 said:


> Goku via speedblitz.  Magneto gets his head punched off before he can even concentrate or even focus where goku's location is



I love the proof.



Red said:


> Meh, I got ahead of myself. I'm just running with the "That feat shouldn't matter" line of thinking, whether or not it's splash damage or a direct hit that's not all that powerful in regards to the character at the end of day bringing it up is useless.



The feat is not useless. It is just given more credit than it deserves.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Even Marvel marked Magneto having a speed of level 1 out of 7.  That's with characters like Spiderman.  Goku has this easily, Magneto doesn't take planet busters!  Also, DBZ characters surpassed planet busting late Frieza Saga, by the end, there high end Multi-Planet Busters.  There's no way Magneto is surviving nor out running Goku or even low level DBZ characters like Frieza.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 5, 2009)

I must come back to add more.

1.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I know magneto is OFFICIALLY an alpha level mutant, yet I feel that omega level would suit him better. storm too. most of the omega levels actually aren't all that gar anyway. elixer, immortal man? made of suck.
mostly everyone else deserves it though... (phoenix & vulcan )

the summers-grey family is pure win.  cept for cyke... 




2. uzumaki lee... amuses me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



his complete wrongness borders on trolling. SS3 goku was strong as shit, but... there is a point where being strong and blasty doesn't work.
plus goku is far more vulnerable than you think. please, go to your local bookstore and re-read dragonball - z.

they are strong, but... they are rediculously exaggerated as well. most people started off with DBZ, sailor moon , gundam , voltron, or ronin warriors as their first anime so we get nostalgic around it and ignore the obvious.




3. there is no way in HELL that goku can casually tank a REAL nuke repeatedly. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he would be shaken with one if super saiyan gives some type of defence for particle decentigration and radiation poisoning. to my knowledge it does not.

all nukes would destroy the world. really.
all magneto needs to do is take control of one tsar bomba and send it to goku's location.
KnivesTaichou

that bastard has a FIVE MILE LARGE FIREBALL. it causes third degree burns within 62 miles. 

goku would be lucky to have the sense to teleport instead of trying to tank it. it would kill him dead. one bomb. the most powerful weapon that humans have made. and magneto would be the one who used it on him.

goku is vulnerable to a bunch of shit. nukes included. hell, cell made a really small explosion, yet it killed goku. that and goku has never really tanked a full forced blast of anything, he either deflects the blast by swatting it, or meets it with another ki blast.

goku ain't some ungodly tank. otherwise he would be unbeatable. punches that have grenade sized dents would not hurt him at all... but they do








King BOo said:


> Even Marvel marked Magneto having a speed of level 1 out of 7.  That's with characters like Spiderman.  Goku has this easily, Magneto doesn't take planet busters!  Also, DBZ characters surpassed planet busting late Frieza Saga, by the end, there high end Multi-Planet Busters.  There's no way Magneto is surviving nor out running Goku or even low level DBZ characters like Frieza.



is this flying speed or dashing speed  magneto does have a slow base speed. because he has a slightly superhuman body (due to nervous system. his normal physical stats are only peak human)

however, magneto can draw in energies to boost his strength, speed, and defence to superhuman levels. around the level of the average "flying brick".

also, keep in mind, goku does not constantly fight in super-speed. no character has, because it is tiring. he usually starts off slow, and picks up speed to the highest level needed. 

everyone thinks he constantly moves faster than the eye can see ALL the time here. why? I have no idea. not even in the anime did he constantly move in super-speed. he fights at a superhuman level, but not one that can't be percived.


third, show me one scan where goku let off a "planet buster"... you cannot. it is a silly fan game of powerscaling. no one remembers that every legitimate planet buster preformed was a "Death ball". goku has never preformed a death ball, so until he does... well, he can't properly instantly destroy planets.

and BTW fuck planet busting. it's petty. let him bust that planet where his whole family lives. .


finally magneto does not have to run or even move. he can rip every one you just named apart without a movement. goku would stand there in a kempo stance and die before he knew what happened.

speed-blitzing is a non-issue to someone who is playing magneto correctly.
CIS and PIS are his only limits... that and stamina.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

I am unfamiliar with how this site works so I am very confused with the top section of your post.  What is this about Uzamaki Lee?  Also, the big part of your post is quite wrong, but it would be a bother to correct your mistakes.  I don't have much patience, so I'll watch this fight instead unless I feel like posting.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

But I will say one thing.  Bloodlust.  That is all.


----------



## Federer (Jul 5, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> When Goku was fighting frieza as a ssj he said that even if the planet exploded he'd still be alive because he can breathe in outerspace, vegeta could breathe in space when he went up there to train and become a ssj.
> and in DB goku took boss rabit to te moon on his pole



The amount of fail in this post is disturbing. Goku can breath in space and yet he tries to find desperately a spaceship. Hmm.......I guess Freeza is a noob, working together with the Saiyans, and he didn't knew that they didn't need oxygen to survive. 

Tell me, did you ever, you know, ever, ever read a comic where Magneto stars in? I think you think that you know what he's capable of, based on cartoons and movies, am I right?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> magneto has been able to do FAR more than simple magnetism since... hell It might have been a couple months after he came out. the power creep on that man is INSANE. over the past... 40 or so years he has become one of the strongest mutants on the planet.
> 
> his mutant power is the control of the fundamental force of electromagnetism.
> that means he controls :
> ...


I see...



> OP should have provided some respect threads for people who only know magneto from the movies and x-men evolution... hold up.



That's pretty much me 

But yeah, like nWo said, I mainly thought he wasn't too powerful because he doesn't seem to be able to beat anyone and everyone like he'd probably be able to with that kind of power. PIS, I guess.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> But I will say one thing.  Bloodlust.  That is all.



Bloodlust means Magneto Prime gives Goku an aneurysm the instant the match starts.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

No, it means he's going in for the kill unscrupously.



Which in this case, it means shooting Goku's liver out of his ass the instant this match starts.


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2009)

> sound , gravity


Sound is a mechanical and not part of the electromagnetic spectrum. Gravity is a fundamental force all on it's own. Good going marvel writers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

Magneto controlls diamagnetism
Air is diamagnetic.
Magneto controlls the mans on wich soundwaves travel.
teadah

Magneto always had a couple of confusing powers or two at first. Like the time he astroprojected himself.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

According to Marvel itself, which is cannon, Magneto is a slow piece of shit.  He's not even going to be able to see Goku.  Now Magneto has NEVER taken a DBZ level attack, so he really has nothing on Goku except for some magnet powers he won't even get a chance to use.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> According to Marvel itself, which is cannon, Magneto is a slow piece of shit.  He's not even going to be able to see Goku.  Now Magneto has NEVER taken a DBZ level attack, so he really has nothing on Goku except for some magnet powers he won't even get a chance to use.





The only response to Moviecodec logic


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> The only response to Moviecodec logic



Even if my logic is bad, a response like that just makes you look like an idiot.  Disprove my logic instead of making stupid remarks kthx.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Even if my logic is bad, a response like that just makes you look like an idiot.  Disprove my logic instead of making stupid remarks kthx.



Um... to disprove you logic..... read the rest of the thread....


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Um... to disprove you logic..... read the rest of the thread....



I have read most of this thread.  And I don't see how Magus is anywhere near Goku's level.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 5, 2009)

He's not, he just has a cheap work-around. You got Blood? It got iron? Congradulations, you're fucked!


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He's not, he just has a cheap work-around. You got Blood? It got iron? Congradulations, you're fucked!



First of all, that trick doesn't work on the more durable characters, second of all, Goku isn't a human so he may not have the same materials in his blood, third of all, Goku is a lot faster, and can destroy him with little effort, so yeah.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> First of all, that trick doesn't work on the more durable characters, second of all, Goku isn't a human so he may not have the same materials in his blood, third of all, Goku is a lot faster, and can destroy him with little effort, so yeah.



  

Goku A LOT faster, and him being able to crack Mags shields before getting all the blood pulled out of his body.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 5, 2009)

Heart virus. Magneto causing an aneurysm will kill him. And I am NOT entertaining the idea that his blood is vastly different from ours. Saiyans are geneticly compatable with humans. That says it all.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wasn't it decide the magneto would solo pretty much all the DBZ verse besides Buu and Cell, because of their alien physiology. Couldn't Magneto just put a radial electromagnetic blast and short out Goku's brain. Could magneto put goku in a bubble a chuck him in to a black hole?  Could magneto open a bubble in Gouk's brain and kill him? Couldn't magneto rip out all the iron out of his body? There's so many ways magneto could rape Goku it's not even funny.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Goku A LOT faster, and him being able to crack Mags shields before getting all the blood pulled out of his body.



Even according to Marvel, Magneto is on the same speed level as Spiderman.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> First of all, that trick doesn't work on the more durable characters, second of all, Goku isn't a human so he may not have the same materials in his blood, third of all, Goku is a lot faster, and can destroy him with little effort, so yeah.


You   win.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Even according to Marvel, Magneto is on the same speed level as Spiderman.


Lol, ok if you wanna go that route.

Magneto has the same level of energy projection, strength, and durability as the Living Tribunal, Galactus, and Eternity.

Canon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> According to Marvel itself, which is cannon, Magneto is a slow piece of shit.  He's not even going to be able to see Goku.  Now Magneto has NEVER taken a DBZ level attack, so he really has nothing on Goku except for some magnet powers he won't even get a chance to use.



Databook = shit son.
Magneto loled at Northstar, who is the about the fastest character in Marvel Earth (could theoretically reach 99% speed of light, but won't due to damage)   and hurled him to space.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Lol, ok if you wanna go that route.
> 
> Magneto has the same level of energy projection, strength, and durability as the Living Tribunal, Galactus, and Eternity.
> 
> Canon.



If they said that then Marvel is just stupid.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Databook = shit son.
> Magneto loled at Northstar, who is the about the fastest character in Marvel Earth (could theoretically reach 99% speed of light, but won't due to damage)   and hurled him to space.



How fast is that person, and let me see the scan please.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> If they said that then Marvel is just stupid.



The website isn't proof of their power level, the comics are.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> First of all, that trick doesn't work on the more durable characters, second of all, Goku isn't a human so he may not have the same materials in his blood, third of all, Goku is a lot faster, and can destroy him with little effort, so yeah.



If Goku could die to a simple heart virus, reversing his bloodflow would kill him within seconds and lock his body up instantly. Secondly, not only are Saiyans capable of breeding with humans, but they bleed RED. Red blood indicates the presence of hemoglobin, which contains iron.

Third, Magneto's base speed is slow, but his powers allow him to amp up his nervous system's speed and also allow him to tap into electromagnetic fields, giving him MUCH faster perception.

Fourth, Magneto's shield has blocked everything from nukes to Power Cosmic blasts and regularly tanks Class 100s.

Then there's the fact that Magneto has psychic abilities, and could simply shunt Goku's nervous impulses around before he can move his limbs in any way.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> If Goku could die to a simple heart virus, reversing his bloodflow would kill him within seconds and lock his body up instantly. Secondly, not only are Saiyans capable of breeding with humans, but they bleed RED. Red blood indicates the presence of hemoglobin, which contains iron.
> 
> Third, Magneto's base speed is slow, but his powers allow him to amp up his nervous system's speed and also allow him to tap into electromagnetic fields, giving him MUCH faster perception.
> 
> ...



How fast can Magus reach super speed and how fast is that speed?  Because this battle is going to take place in a few seconds, as Goku's attack are a lot stronger than nukes and such, uncountable times actually.  So either Magus rips out Goku's iron like, in only a couple seconds, or is raped by a high scale planet buster.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

And the stuff you say he can do I would think would allow him to beat pretty much any fighter he comes across.  And for the iron ripping, I think he failed to do it to Mary Jane once.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Databook = shit son.
> Magneto loled at Northstar, who is the about the fastest character in Marvel Earth (could theoretically reach *99% speed of light*, but won't due to damage)   and hurled him to space.





King BOo said:


> How fast is that person, and let me see the scan please.





This thread has gone to shit rather quickly.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> This thread has gone to shit rather quickly.



Ok, but how fast can he reach such a speed?  If his base speed is low, then Goku won't e giving him any time to speed up.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> And the stuff you say he can do I would think would allow him to beat pretty much any fighter he comes across.  And for the iron ripping, I think he failed to do it to Mary Jane once.



There are characters more powerful than him.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 5, 2009)

Comics, most inconsistent thing in the world...


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> There are characters more powerful than him.



If they have iron in their blood, he can just suck it out right?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> If they have iron in their blood, he can just suck it out right?



Depends on who he's fighting.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

Most of the times? Yes. Yes he can. For reference see him casually ending  Pooky, one of the most lethal villans the marvel verse has ever known.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Depends on who he's fighting.



Well, I would think if there faster, stronger, and can kill him quickly they would win, aka Goku.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Well, I would think if there faster, stronger, and can kill him quickly they would win, aka Goku.



Yes, I am aware that you think that, you have yet to prove it.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Yes, I am aware that you think that, you have yet to prove it.



What am I going to do?  Compare them side by side?  I can't do that, all I can do is explain why, which I have to an extent already.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

no...you haven't?

how the hell did you wind up in the obd?


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> no...you haven't?
> 
> how the hell did yu win up in the obd?



huh?  What did I win?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 5, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


>



I don't go on Gaia.  I saw you as a guest on MvC!


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 5, 2009)

The last five pages of this are full of lulz =p. I think Magneto would win after a good fight seeing how his shield is very strong (Did block Galactus attack at one point) and  his electromagnetic powers that can interfere with telepathy. Not to mention how fast his movement speed is too.


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He's not, he just has a cheap work-around. You got Blood? It got iron? Congradulations, you're fucked!


Then the burden of proof is on you to argue goku has iron rich blood. He's an alien


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2009)

Red said:


> Then the burden of proof is on you to argue goku has iron rich blood. He's an alien



What? Why should'nt he?. Chi Chi cooks for him so his diet is that of a regular human(He just eats more).


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2009)

Magneto gives goku a giant stroke.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

That sounds so gay


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 5, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What? Why should'nt he?. Chi Chi cooks for him so his diet is that of a regular human(He just eats more).



Come on, he isn't being serious. Besides that has already been addressed.
DA


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 5, 2009)

Somebody Magneto scan Boo to death, please.


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What? Why should'nt he?. Chi Chi cooks for him so his diet is that of a regular human(He just eats more).


Prove that chi-chi's food is regular human food


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 5, 2009)

Has Magneto ever damaged/killed/hurt people on Hulk/Collossus level by maniupulating their blood?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

No I don't think Magneto ever hurt collosus by screwing with his blood


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

he killed Apocalypse


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 5, 2009)

Moviecodec: Hotfile


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

Red said:


> Then the burden of proof is on you to argue goku has iron rich blood. He's an alien



I just facepalmed myself into a concussion


Just in case someone's serious about this

He needs to breathe
He needs to eat
His blood is red
He can cross-breed with humans
If it wasn't Magneto would just use Diamagnetism and kill him anyway.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 5, 2009)

enough of this. just edit the wiki and put up a win for maggie


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't Magneto survive in outer space?



hadomaru said:


> enough of this. just edit the wiki and put up a win for maggie



Already did.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jul 5, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Moviecodec: Link removed




Meh moviecodec is easily one of the biggest collection of retards on the internet.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey!!!! thats the second site i  sign into.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I use to as well went by Lucian89 on there,let me rephrase most of them are are retards however a small few aren't like yourself.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 5, 2009)

I like their thread better, it's ALOT funnier!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2009)

That place needs to be burned .

Purge the Unclean !


----------



## Over500 (Jul 5, 2009)

this thread needs to die alredy i cant stand it.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

I love this thread, nothing more amazing than Pseudo comic book fans tripping over themselves to say the most outlandish shit possible.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

as i told you i the lounge i stated my reasons.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I know, your reasons being stupid then, as well.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Yes, I know, your reasons being stupid then, as well.



even here you continue to troll me...


----------



## Over500 (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> I love this thread, nothing more amazing than Pseudo comic book fans tripping over themselves to say the most outlandish shit possible.



You said it brother.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

once again goku decides to use kahamaha Wave Magneto can exist as a conscience.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Over500 said:


> You said it brother.



Moses got a buddy


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Goku doesn't have to kill Magneto to win this fight, and I doubt he would.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

so  blood manipulation+Dehydration= a dead Saiyin


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Goku doesn't have to kill Magneto to win this fight, and I doubt he would.



Goku going to need to. as i said a punch from goku will be repelled.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, and actually fighting in character true to the comics means fucked mutie scum.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Yeah, and actually fighting in character true to the comics means fucked mutie scum.



so your admitting Goku loses because he too is out of character in this fight?


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Goku going to need to. as i said a punch from goku will be repelled.



Yeah, the implication that Magneto would effortlessly repel all of Goku's attempts at offense and just rape the ever loving shit out of him was absolutely _adorable_ when you said it the first time.

And by adorable, I mean in the toddler babbling absolute nonsense kind of way. So precious, so cute.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> so your admitting Goku loses because he too is out of character in this fight?



If Goku is out of character in this fight, then he still wins with the utmost of ease. He'd tear Magneto's face off his body before he even registers he's in a fight. 

Though, out of characters fights are pretty much pointless and droll.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Yeah, the implication that Magneto would effortlessly repel all of Goku's attempts at offense and just rape the ever loving shit out of him was absolutely _adorable_ when you said it the first time.
> 
> And by adorable, I mean in the toddler babbling absolute nonsense kind of way. So precious, so cute.



yeah its more amusing to hear that goku can even lay a finger on him because you can't give a reason why not besides "Magneto never done this in the comics" crap despite him shown capable of this.

really amusing


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

@ Magneto not pulling off the tactics in the comics being an invalid rebuttal.

Kinda sorta comic book fans are QUITE the hilarious bunch.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> @ Magneto not pulling off the tactics in the comics being an invalid rebuttal.
> 
> Kinda sorta comic book fans are QUITE the hilarious bunch.



sure thanks for your concession because you can't rebuke it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> If Goku is out of character in this fight, then he still wins with the utmost of ease. He'd tear Magneto's face off his body before he even registers he's in a fight.
> 
> Though, out of characters fights are pretty much pointless and droll.



ahhh. but killing magneto will allow him to go into energy mod and Mindfuck the hell out of Goku.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, I pointed out Magneto has never came close to operating at the level with which you are portraying him as, and you just kinda of put your hands over your ears and screamed SO WHAT.

The Goku easily wins this. Bwahahaha @ fucking Magneto taking him out. Maybe with some one sided prep + sneak attackage.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> ahhh. but killing magneto will allow him to go into energy mod and Mindfuck the hell out of Goku.



No it won't. DA fuck are you smoking.

Pass some of this shit, please.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

Doesn't it still count as winning if Goku kills him?  I mean, coming back as energy(Spirit) is still losing the battle.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Doesn't it still count as winning if Goku kills him?  I mean, coming back as energy(Spirit) is still losing the battle.



no because he is still in the battle field and still able to fight.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> If Goku is out of character in this fight, then he still wins with the utmost of ease. He'd tear Magneto's face off his body before he even registers he's in a fight.
> 
> Though, out of characters fights are pretty much pointless and droll.



Except that in character, Goku will be attacking physically first. And considering that Magneto has reacted to and tanked blows from Thor and She-Hulk with his shield, as well as reacting to Dazzler, Goku won't be blitzing him.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> No it won't. DA fuck are you smoking.
> 
> Pass some of this shit, please.



and reason why? and no my crack.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Except that in character, Goku will be attacking physically first. And considering that Magneto has reacted to and tanked blows from Thor and She-Hulk with his shield, as well as reacting to Dazzler, Goky won't be blitzing him.



Considering Magneto has reacted to and tanked blows from slower, weaker and less powerful people Goku won't what?


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Considering Magneto has reacted to and tanked blows from slower, weaker and less powerful people Goku won't what?



yeah some of who has mountain busting feats. can't rival goku with his mountain punches?


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> and reason why? and no my crack.




The reason why is that once Magneto is dead, he's dead. Granted it's more Hawkeye/Superman I'll be back in a few years dead rather than Uncle Ben perma-dead, but it's still dead.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> The reason why is that once Magneto is dead, he's dead. Granted it's more Hawkeye/Superman I'll be back in a few years dead rather than Uncle Ben perma-dead, but it's still dead.



one his life force was completely drained from his body and died and yet he can still fight and mindfuck and an conscience or energy being.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 5, 2009)

Arguing like a comic book fan:

Volume 1.

Goku has had sex with the likes of Chi-Chi, he wins. Don't ask me how this is relevant; you REALLY don't want to see my bullshit justifications and calculations based on the trajectory of Goku's semen translating to his combat superspeed based on the rate of which he was penetrating Chi-Chi's vag.


----------



## Over500 (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> GTFO if you not debating


What is there to debate Goku wins thats how it is.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Arguing like a comic book fan:
> 
> Volume 1.
> 
> Goku has had sex with the likes of Chi-Chi, he wins. Don't ask me how this is relevant, you REALLY don't want to see my bullshit justifications and calculations based on the trajectory of Goku's semen translating to his combat superspeed based on the rate of which he was penetrating Chi-Chi's vag.



wow.... you really are a piece of work. not only you weren't able to disprove my statement but you once again made a good sex joke.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Over500 said:


> What is there to debate Goku wins thats how it is.



give a reason or get out.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Considering Magneto has reacted to and tanked blows from slower, weaker and less powerful people Goku won't what?



You have no idea what you're talking about, do you? Thor is class 100, and in this very OBD, he defeated Gohan, who is stronger than SSJ3 Goku. Magneto's shield tanked a blow from both him and She-Hulk combined. Dazzler's mutant power involves using light as a weapon, and Magneto reacted to it.

He won't be blitzed, and a simple physical attack from Goku won't bust his shield.



Over500 said:


> dont come in here acting like you know what youre talking about.



Oh, are you mad because I negged you earlier? Too bad.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

What is there to disprove? You claimed Magneto would turn into some magical form of sentient energy if he died. This is the first time I've even heard of this and Magneto's one of my favorite characters. Surely you have a scan or some shit?


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about, do you?



Moreso than yourself, I'd wager.



Narcissus said:


> Thor is class 100,



Good for him, Tao Pai Pi can also kinda sorta be argued as Class 100.



Narcissus said:


> and in this very OBD, he defeated Gohan,






Narcissus said:


> Magneto's shield tanked a blow from both him and She-Hulk combined. Dazzler's mutant power involves using light as a weapon, and Magneto reacted to it.



Those are marvelous showings that really don't change the outcome of the battle at hand. I mean, shit, reacting to Dazzler? That's just amazing. I mean, friend DAZZLER?

Woo, shit, that's getting me all kinds of hot and wet at the high level of speed needed to do that shit.

Motherfucking Dazzler, bro.



Narcissus said:


> He won't be blitzed


----------



## Over500 (Jul 6, 2009)

narcissus, only pussies neg.



Phanteros said:


> give a reason or get out.



i dont have to. you know he wins, but you dont want to admit it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> What is there to disprove? You claimed Magneto would turn into some magical form of sentient energy if he died. This is the first time I've even heard of this and Magneto's one of my favorite characters. Surely you have a scan or some shit?


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Over500 said:


> narcissus, only pussies neg.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have to. you know he wins, but you dont want to admit it.



so you don't have a reason then... get the fuck out.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

that and he can live as a conscience


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

What the fuck is that shit?

What comic is it from and what is the context?

All I see is some weird dude flexing.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> What the fuck is that shit?
> 
> What comic is it from and what is the context?
> 
> All I see is some weird dude flexing.



he was fighting Shiar empire.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

What comic is it? I'd like to read that shit.


----------



## Ubogin (Jul 6, 2009)

Too much trolls and even more fodder for them.

Magneto wins, 
everyone who read his respect thread will agree. If not it's obviously a troll (Over500, Moses Morrison) and you shouldn't pay attention to those.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Epic thread.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

XD @ me being a troll for having an actual informed opinion.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

him as astral


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, that's a snippet from Uncanny X-Men 6, if you notice something, you'll notice that once the 60's end, Magneto NEVER exhibits any form of astral projection, ever.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

I think we all know they are trolls. But I think we've all gotten a laugh out of them.

Oh, BTW:

It's "Rise".


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Magneto cannot kill Goku by removing his iron, that's bs.  He failed to remove the iron from Mary Jane's blood for gods sake.  Also, with a planet busting durability, how can you penetrate the skin with balls of metal with no speed whatsoever?  You people are pulling straws here, Magneto has no chance.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think you people know the definition of troll do you.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

right... and just because he hasn't used it the last time doesn't mean he can't.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Magneto cannot kill Goku by removing his iron, that's bs.  He failed to remove the iron from Mary Jane's blood for gods sake.  Also, with a planet busting durability, how can you penetrate the skin with balls of metal with no speed whatsoever?  You people are pulling straws here, Magneto has no chance.



Dream the endless was joking. plus he he still do it on goku it isn't a durablity dependant move its a iron level dependant.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

I like the fact that I absolutely ended this Narcissism clown and now he's crying troll. S'okay guy, can't win them all, someone has to do the job.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Magneto cannot kill Goku by removing his iron, that's bs.  He failed to remove the iron from Mary Jane's blood for gods sake.  Also, with a planet busting durability, how can you penetrate the skin with balls of metal with no speed whatsoever?  You people are pulling straws here, Magneto has no chance.



Magneto can easily kill Goku by causing an aneurysm in his brain or trash his heart by manipulating the blood in his body. Goku died of a damn heart problem in Trunk's time line so it's not like he has a resistance to those types of attacks.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Dream the endless was joking. plus he he still do it on goku it isn't a durablity dependant move its a iron level dependant.



He won't get a chance to use it anyway, since Goku is much much faster.  But even if Goku gave him the head start, do you really think Magneto can pull balls of iron through metal durable enough to survive a planet buster!?


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Magneto can easily kill Goku by causing an aneurysm in his brain or trash his heart by manipulating the blood in his body. Goku died of a damn heart problem in Trunk's time line so it's not like he has a resistance to those types of attacks.



Again, he won't get a chance to use such an attack.  But if he has such an ability, I would think the X-Men would be dead by now.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> I like the fact that I absolutely ended this Narcissism clown and now he's crying troll. S'okay guy, can't win them all, someone has to do the job.



Ahahahahaha!

Considering that you gave no real argument, I simply accepted your concession. Oh, and everyone knew you were a troll long before you ever joined this site.

See, you lost, so now you're trying desperately to claim some sort of victory in this thread to feel better.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> He won't get a chance to use it anyway, since Goku is much much faster.  But even if Goku gave him the head start, do you really think Magneto can pull balls of iron through metal durable enough to survive a planet buster!?



no but he can sure make a mean heart attack and as i said magnetism defendant not durability.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Again, he won't get a chance to use such an attack.  But if he has such an ability, I would think the X-Men would be dead by now.



once again he loves mutants. and he only does so when he needs to but he did control their whole bodies once.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Again, he won't get a chance to use such an attack.  But if he has such an ability, I would think the X-Men would be dead by now.



Magneto's shields have tanked stronger punches than Goku's and by the time Goku tries to hit him with an energy attack he's dead of a heart attack or aneurysm. All it takes is one popped blood vessel in the brain or heart to kill you.

Yes the author is really going to make Magneto kill the X-men and lose their job in the process . And it wouldn't work on Wolverine anyway (though Magneto did rip the admantium off of his skeleton) since he would just regen the damage.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Bwahahahahaha, there was no argument to be had. You slapped your ass cheeks on a keyboard and somehow came out with a halfway coherant sentence. I, of course, responded in like form, laughing at your autistic assertions and poor name drop attempts (friend Dazzler, rofl, rofl, rofl).
> 
> At least, I'm hoping that's how that tripe you call an argument (superiority by inferiority, rofl) was formed. I'm trying to give you an out here, son. You knew I was a troll long before I posted here? How's that, considering I've never been a troll and have never even heard of this site till about a month ago?



thanks for your concession Moses.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> He won't get a chance to use it anyway, since Goku is much much faster.  But even if Goku gave him the head start, do you really think Magneto can pull balls of iron through metal durable enough to survive a planet buster!?



Should I mention the time where Magneto opened up a goddamned _wormhole_ in the fabric of spacetime? A guy makes a fucking black hole and you tell me a planet buster is too strong for him?

Besides, he doesn't NEED to pull the iron through anything. All he needs to do is stop the bloodflow and Goku dies from asphyxiation as his organs fail to oxygenate. Or hell, he could simply block his nervous impulses from ever reaching his limbs and leave him a vegetable. He could scramble his nerves so that Goku can't even form coherent thoughts if he wanted.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> thanks for your concession Moses.



Bwahahaha, that's the worst trolling attempt I've ever seen.

Or perhaps your intelligence is so meager you somehow mistook that grammatically correct bitch slapping for a concession of sorts?

Bwahahaha, that's priceless, it's not like Goku's little 5'6 ass couldn't fit inside that big ass shield through teleportation.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Bwahahaha, that's the worst trolling attempt I've ever seen.
> 
> Or perhaps your intelligence is so meager you somehow mistook that grammatically correct bitch slapping for a concession of sorts?



Its sad that you can't make a point without personal insults... But since you can make a point on Goku's case, but instead just trying some of the old "insult" technique you basically conceded.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 6, 2009)

Without CIS, Magneto is practically a god. Goku doesn't really have much of a chance.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Bwahahaha, that's priceless, it's not like Goku's little 5'6 ass couldn't fit inside that big ass shield through teleportation.



then again its stopped one from getting in.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> I can make a point without personal attacks, son, and have done such multiple times.
> 
> It just seems that comic book fans don't realise their logic sucks balls until you make dick jokes about how stupid they sound.



wow a whole comment that has nothing to contribute with the thread.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Who's it stopped from getting in?


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> wow a whole comment that has nothing to contribute with the thread.





I figure, maybe a picture will do better than the verbal beatdowns I routinely hand out?


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Who's it stopped from getting in?



Magneto's shield has blocked teleporters before.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Who's it stopped from getting in?


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Should I mention the time where Magneto opened up a goddamned _wormhole_ in the fabric of spacetime? A guy makes a fucking black hole and you tell me a planet buster is too strong for him?
> 
> Besides, he doesn't NEED to pull the iron through anything. All he needs to do is stop the bloodflow and Goku dies from asphyxiation as his organs fail to oxygenate. Or hell, he could simply block his nervous impulses from ever reaching his limbs and leave him a vegetable. He could scramble his nerves so that Goku can't even form coherent thoughts if he wanted.



Thing is he is going to be dead before that.  An he probably won't even see Goku do to the speed difference.  And making a black hole has nothing to do with durability, a planet buster would take Magneto out without a problem, and Goku being on par with Kid Buu at the end of DBZ, he can spam planet busters.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

@ the wormhole argument. That's adorable. So is all that other cute shit you never see Magneto pull off in the actual source material.

Meanwhile, all Goku needs to do is use a single tried and true speedpunch and Magneto is KO'd.

Oh, there's no need to even go SSJ1 or Kaio-Ken for such a lightweight mid-tier.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> @ the wormhole argument. That's adorable. So is all that other cute shit you never see Magneto pull off in the actual source material.
> 
> Meanwhile, all Goku needs to do is use a single tried and true speedpunch and Magneto is KO'd.
> 
> Oh, there's no need to even go SSJ1 or Kaio-Ken for such a lightweight mid-tier.



he did used the wormhole and so far i'm seeing Goku's punch being repelled


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Magneto blocked Dazzler's attack so he can block Goku's.

   

That's a HoF quality argument right there. That would be an all time greatest blunders quote anywhere else, why's nobody else zero'd in and attacked this horseshit yet?


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Magneto blocked Dazzler's attack so he can block Goku's.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a HoF quality argument right there. That would be an all time greatest blunders quote anywhere else, why's nobody else zero'd in and attacked this horseshit yet?



explain why its horseshit? teleportation is teleportation.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> he did used the wormhole and so far i'm seeing Goku's punch being repelled



Yeah, I feelz u on dat playa. Magneto be gotting dat mad blocking skil, 1 time he bloked dazzler n shit.

can u BELEE dat?


----------



## Marche (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Yeah, I feelz u on dat playa. Magneto be gotting dat mad blocking skil, 1 time he bloked dazzler n shit.
> 
> *can u BELEE dat?*



That made me lol.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> explain why its horseshit? teleportation is teleportation.



Dazzler's not a teleporter. Dazzler's power is to talk and throw energy produced from her voice at people.

Magneto blocked that shit once so now he's effortlessly blocking Goku's shit like it's nothing.

Word life.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Dazzler's not a teleporter. Dazzler's power is to talk and throw energy produced from her voice at people.
> 
> Magneto blocked that shit once so now he's effortlessly blocking Goku's shit like it's nothing.
> 
> Word life.



also She hulks punches and Thor's hammer blows.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Both of which are substantially slower than Goku, I know.

It's amazing that the slower you are, the more impressive your reflexes magically become for blocking that slow shit.

The mind of a comic book fan, how many ecstasy produced holes are in them?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 6, 2009)

this thread has gone to the shitter with all of these trolls spamming it up.

the pure fact is, magneto IN character would go for the insta-kill against goku.

goku in character and bloodlusted simply dashes and punches. I am watching the freiza fight right now and have yet to see anything that truely makes the MARVELverse look weak. goku in SS3 is about... herald level in strength and speed. 
however, magneto's powers totally bypass raw physical specs.

if goku can't move. goku dies. I would love to see magneto use his power disabling trick on goku. stop the oxygen flow to his brain so that he can't think. no thought = no fight.

magneto just has a different type of power than goku. no one is saying... he will ever be as physically strong as him, just he can kill him before he moves.... in MANY ways.

its like a MMA fighter against a ten-year old girl with a robotic gattling gun and cyanide tipped bullets at 100 ft.
 sure the MMA fighter would beat her in an armwrestling match, but once she engages the killswitch.... well...he is dead.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

I mean, shit, Raditz caught an attack from Farmer with Shotgun, he should be a reflexive God going by the standard of argumentation set forth by the Magneto side.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

It's a good thing Goku in character would speed knock Magneto out before he can start working at Naruto Fan levels of absurdly stupid power abusing you never see in the comics.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> It's a good thing Goku in character would speed knock Magneto out before he can start working at Naruto Fan levels of absurdly stupid power abusing you never see in the comics.



the comics showcase his power and what he is capable of doing there is nothing saving goku from a stroke.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm going to go to bed, when I wake up, I better see the common sense to have kicked in to the heads of you goons and Goku with the strong majority of support.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> I mean, shit, Raditz caught an attack from Farmer with Shotgun, he should be a reflexive God going by the standard of argumentation set forth by the Magneto side.



Magneto also reacted to a lazer blast.


----------



## Marche (Jul 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Oh god this thread has became a traget to Moviecodec! Delete it now before the war of noobs happens.



oops,too late.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> I mean, shit, Raditz caught an attack from Farmer with Shotgun, he should be a reflexive God going by the standard of argumentation set forth by the Magneto side.



so what. movie magneto caught bullets. TONS of them. 
its nothing.



Moses Morrison said:


> It's a good thing Goku in character would speed knock Magneto out before he can start working at Naruto Fan levels of absurdly stupid power abusing you never see in the comics.



goku in character talks, stances up ( he does use kempo. ) , makes challenges, and charges attacks.

I have never seen this "speed punch". and even if he does, magneto makes quicksilver bow down. quicksilver is FAR faster than goku. you obviously need to re-evaluate goku's fighting style. I will link you to goku vs Kid buu in a minute.

these battledome convos have destroyed your perseption of speed and power in dbz.


----------



## Over500 (Jul 6, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> so what. movie magneto caught bullets. TONS of them.
> its nothing.
> 
> 
> ...


goku from the 22nd budokai did speed punches and hes way faster now. quicksilver is not faster than goku. dont bring someone at the speed of sound into this. yeah and you do that it wont make a difference.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 6, 2009)

*because people forget goku's speed.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE3sbRH_uDQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I have seen ironman and magneto fly MUCH faster. why? because he had a chance to accelerate. people forget that DBZ characters aren't too fast initially, but their real speed feats are in overland fight.

you never see them move faster than when they are flying full speed with no obstacles. in battle there are many, and they lack the distance to fly fast enough.

also @ OVER 500.  you obviously side with that moose fellow and despise comic books  
thus you would not know that quicksilver is FAR over mach 1.

and stop using gotenks to rate goku. he never moved at the same speed as gotenks. NEVER.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Ultimate Quicksilver can move beyond mach-10 in air, 616 Quicksilver is significantly slower.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

That uzumaki lee guy gave a joint and what do I come back to?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait i haven't read all this yet but i see new account so tell me did some noob say Goku is FTL, or better yet a galaxy buster...
 seriously magneto takes this 8/10 times...


if they start acting up you may wanna show them  salior moon>DBZ


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 6, 2009)

Why the fuck did this shit reach 13 pages? And why do I see ppl arguing for Goku when this is MAGNETO WE'RE TALKING ABOUT??


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Both of which are substantially slower than Goku, I know.
> 
> It's amazing that the slower you are, the more impressive your reflexes magically become for blocking that slow shit.
> 
> The mind of a comic book fan, how many ecstasy produced holes are in them?




Magneto has displayed FTL reflexes which is leagues beyond Goku.
Even if we did not want to use these a tad old feats,(a standard that we don't seem to hold in manga) we still have him loling at dazzler's Light powers (and it's desplaied very explicitly how magneto is fucking with the fotons) and disregarding Northstar, the potentitally fastest being on MU (maybe short of the Sentry and Speed, that dosen't seem to have to handle air friction) as a too slow to matter and shooting him to space.
Magneto ends Goku far faster than the fanmaginational speed you're giving him.
He can most defenitly kill him faster than it takes for him to wipe out a planetbuster, destroying the planet, and killing himself, like a jackass (but not Magneto)

Even if it didn't take eight episodes of screaming and gathering up energy to get anything done.


The mind of a troll, too small to handle a few pages of thread where these arguments have allready been humiliated.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

My shitstorm senses are tingling


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 6, 2009)

My highspeed-cola-powered trollmeter is off the charts as well


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 6, 2009)

As a rule of thumb: if you use non-canon "sources" you are not suited to engage in any kind of debate.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Nappa: What does the Scouter say about the trolling and fail in this thread?
Vegeta: It's OVER 9,000!.. I mean 500!



> Even if it didn't take eight episodes of screaming and gathering up energy to get anything done.



That was anime only filler. Manga is different. Goku still looses though.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh god, King Boo went and got backup, the kind that claims to have worked in a comic store yet doesn't know anything about them.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> so what. movie magneto caught bullets. TONS of them.
> its nothing.





Amazing Master Roshi level feat for MOVIE Magneto.




dark messiah verdandi said:


> goku in character talks, stances up ( he does use kempo. ) , makes challenges, and charges attacks.



Goku in character would break Magneto's back before he even knows what going on. 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> I have never seen this "speed punch". and even if he does,





You must NEVER have watched ANY Dragonball.





dark messiah verdandi said:


> magneto makes quicksilver bow down. quicksilver is FAR faster than goku.







dark messiah verdandi said:


> you obviously need to re-evaluate goku's fighting style. I will link you to goku vs Kid buu in a minute.



Please do, if it's half as humorous as this post I will be  for days on end.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Magneto has displayed FTL reflexes which is leagues beyond Goku.
> Even if we did not want to use these a tad old feats,(a standard that we don't seem to hold in manga) we still have him loling at dazzler's Light powers (and it's desplaied very explicitly how magneto is fucking with the fotons) and disregarding Northstar, the potentitally fastest being on MU (maybe short of the Sentry and Speed, that dosen't seem to have to handle air friction) as a too slow to matter and shooting him to space.
> Magneto ends Goku far faster than the fanmaginational speed you're giving him.
> He can most defenitly kill him faster than it takes for him to wipe out a planetbuster, destroying the planet, and killing himself, like a jackass (but not Magneto)
> ...



 @ this entire post, man, Jesus Christ, Jeeeeeeeeeeeeesus Christ. 

Magneto blocks Dazzler. Northstar is suddenly the fastest being in the Marvel Universe (despite in the very showing Magneto calls him slower than his son). Magneto moves and reacts at light speed. Goku needs to blow up the planet to beat Magneto. 

It touches on a little bit of everything from the retard spectrum of debate.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Goku blows up the planet, kills himself and magneto survives
Who'se the retard now?


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Why, exactly, would Goku blow up the planet?

He surely doesn't need to blow it up to defeat fucking Magneto, one little punch at Super-Speed would defeat Magneto. Hell, one little casual ki blast moving faster than Magneto can react to would end him.

The fact that we're even having this discussion just proves how out his class Magneto is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

You said so. Backpaddling allready?

Too bad you can't proove anything you're bablinng about.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

I've never said anything near absurd as that. I'm going to have to ask you to refrain from lying after you've been skullfucked in an argument. Thx.

And I'm going to have to prove what? That Goku's many times faster and stronger than Magneto?

Seriously?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Runs faster than magneto?
Yes
Punches harder than magneto?
Surely
Can bet magneto's powers, and outmaneouver them

GTFO


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll take that as a yes, and the award winning, blocks Dazzler so he can block Goku argument to be something of a joke to win me over.

I'll take this whole argument as a joke made souly to entertain me. There can't be people this stupid. I mean, I can understand when you're miss informed and don't really know what you're talking about, but when you start passing off your horse shit as fact, and then give off a smug vibe about your stupidity, I can't help but call a spade a spade.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Waitwaitwait, so how about we do this:

Why don't you show us this speed of Goku's that would put him irrevocably and absolutely over anything Magneto can do? Maybe he's not light speed, but that doesn't mean anything when Goku isn't either. Telling us Magneto isn't fast is bollocks when he's caught speedsters, now how about Goku's speed?

Base form, without Kaioken or Super Saiyan preferably, since he'd probably die to Magneto before he could manage either of those if his base form is slower.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> So you see why Goku effortlessly destroys Magneto but are too butt-fuckingly stupid to admit you were previously wrong?



Ever heard of Reaction? Magneto is physically inferior but due to being a psionic(Computer like Brain) he can effortlessly react to Goku or even go before him. Wait, I'll bring up the Magneto respect thread.

EDIT The Legend of Legendary Heroes


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

While prooving that the various light reaction feats Magneto has aren't enough to treat goku like the insignificant piece of crap you're throwing around


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Ever heard of Reaction? Magneto is physically inferior but due to being a psionic(Computer like Brain) he can effortlessly react to Goku or even go before him. Wait, I'll bring up the Magneto respect thread.



Thank fuck for that


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses: Just laughing and not refuting is a sign of weakness. If you're so sure of your side, post evidence instead of spamming the :rofl

Then you might not look like a tool to other people reading.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 6, 2009)

You should see how Mose wanks Bleach.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Ever heard of Reaction? Magneto is physically inferior but due to being a psionic(Computer like Brain) he can effortlessly react to Goku or even go before him. Wait, I'll bring up the Magneto respect thread.
> 
> EDIT The Legend of Legendary Heroes






Get this patented non-sense out my face, Magneto is a guy who's been routinely hit by Cyclops and friend Wolverine.


But, I guess he blocked a _Dazzler_ attack, so now he's must faster than Goku and probably Flash.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, because blocking fotons individually is crap.

You're the one who has to proove himself.
But once again, you failed
All you do is fail, And post emoticons like a twelve year old
get out.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Moses: Just laughing and not refuting is a sign of weakness. If you're so sure of your side, post evidence instead of spamming the :rofl
> 
> Then you might not look like a tool to other people reading.



I've already posted evidence, now, I'm laughing at the arguments presented by the opposing side.

Magneto moves at light speed because he blocked a Dazzler attack. 

Jokes. I'm acknowledging that they were good jokes by laughing.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Get this patented non-sense out my face, Magneto is a guy who's been routinely hit by Cyclops and friend Wolverine.
> 
> 
> But, I guess he blocked a _Dazzler_ attack, so now he's must faster than Goku and probably Flash.



You have not read the OP, this is Magneto at his best.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Get this patented non-sense out my face, Magneto is a guy who's been routinely hit by Cyclops and friend Wolverine.
> 
> 
> But, I guess he blocked a _Dazzler_ attack, so now he's must faster than Goku and probably Flash.



You didn't refute anything in this post.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, because blocking fotons individually is crap.
> 
> You're the one who has to proove himself.
> But once again, you failed
> ...




DA FUCK? Magneto through up a shield around his body while Dazzler was calling him a big meanie.

 :amazed:

Is the emotion I get reading your rampant stupidity. It just smells of someone who's never read a single Magneto story in their life.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You didn't refute anything in this post.



There's nothing that needs refutation since everything presented for the Magneto side has been either a lie, misrepresentation or misinterpretation.


If you actually make a point, then you will actually get a point. So far, all I've seen is, Magneto moves and reacts at lightspeed.



Should have used that lightspeed reaction to prevent Wolverine from tearing a chunk out of his back and Cyclops from knocking his helmet off.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't ask me to debate this. I haven't opened a comic in my life.
All I know about Magneto is from the X-men cartoon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> DA FUCK? Magneto through up a shield around his body while Dazzler was calling him a big meanie.
> 
> :amazed:
> 
> Is the emotion I get reading your rampant stupidity. It just smells of someone who's never read a single Magneto story in their life.



Read the fucking scan again
Dazzler light was normall passing through him during that time, and during the blast he picks which photons to block.

Or is atention too much of a brain funtion?


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> There's nothing that needs refutation since everything presented for the Magneto side has been either a lie, misrepresentation or misinterpretation.
> 
> 
> If you actually make a point, then you will actually get a point. So far, all I've seen is, Magneto moves and reacts at lightspeed.
> ...



thanks for your concession.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Read the fucking scan again
> Dazzler light was normall passing through him during that time, and during the blast he picks which photons to block.
> 
> Or is atention too much of a brain funtion?





As I've said in a previous post, everything presented by the Magneto side has either been a lie, misinterpretation or misrepresentation. Not only did this retard do all of the above, but he made a intelligence joke.

Hilarity. Pure hilarity.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> As I've said in a previous post, everything presented by the Magneto side has either been a lie, misinterpretation or misrepresentation. Not only did this retard do all of the above, but he made a intelligence joke.
> 
> Hilarity. Pure hilarity.



This.... is......a classic  moment


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I guess if I lit a candle and threw it at Goku and he blocked the candle with a ki shield, it would be light speed reactions because he let the light from the candle pass through him while I was holding the lit candle in my hand.


Like I said, comic book fanboys are dumb. They get chastised because that's the only way to speak to the dumb.

 @ Dazzler.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Yeah, I guess if I lit a candle and threw it at Goku and he blocked the candle with a ki shield, it would be light speed reactions because he let the light from the candle pass through him.
> 
> 
> Like I said, comic book fanboys are dumb. They get chastised because that's the only way to speak to the dumb.


classic concessions from an obsessed anti comic man.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Yeah, I guess if I lit a candle and threw it at Goku and he blocked the candle with a ki shield, it would be light speed reactions because he let the light from the candle pass through him while I was holding the lit candle in my hand.
> 
> 
> Like I said, comic book fanboys are dumb. They get chastised because that's the only way to speak to the dumb.




This guy gets more hilarious with every post. 
PIS, CIS and low showings apparently only apply to comic book characters, but not to anime.

Jobberine has stabbed Magneto, therefore anybody who must have physical stats superior to Wolverine must be able to beat him too.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, is Moses still trolling? So butthurt he doesn't know what to do.

Magneto reacted to Northstar, who can fly into space in mere minitues. Goku isn't blitzing. And while he could break Magneto's shield, he'd need a lot of time to gather the ki he needs to do it, time he won't have, considering that in character he will try using physical attacks first anyway.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Yeah, I guess if I lit a candle and threw it at Goku and he blocked the candle with a ki shield, it would be light speed reactions because he let the light from the candle pass through him while I was holding the lit candle in my hand.
> 
> 
> Like I said, comic book fanboys are dumb. They get chastised because that's the only way to speak to the dumb.



WHAT!?!?!??!?!!?!!?

That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing he has said has made any particular sense to me...


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Magneto reacted to Northstar, who can fly into space in mere minitues. Goku isn't blitzing.




Why? Because Magneto reacted to someone slower than Quicksilver?


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Nothing he has said has made any particular sense to me...




Of course, at least average human intelligence is assumed to participate in debate, I wouldn't expect anyone siding with Magneto to understand that simple and spot on analogy.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Of course, at least average human intelligence is assumed to participate in debate, I wouldn't expect anyone siding with Magneto to understand that simple and spot on analogy.



and it begins...


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Of course, at least average human intelligence is assumed to participate in debate, I wouldn't expect anyone siding with Magneto to understand that simple and spot on analogy.



Flamebaiting.....the end is near....


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not siding with either, but I'm more convinced by people debating in Magneto's favor while you are just well... Havn't posted anything to refute their points excepting a bunch of trolling comments.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> and it begins...



What begins?

I made a simple analogy accurate to the subject at hand.

A bunch of posters didn't understand it, am I to assume that people who don't understand something as simple as looking at a ball of light doesn't make you as quick as the Flash are smart?


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> What begins?
> 
> I made a simple analogy accurate to the subject at hand.
> 
> A bunch of posters didn't understand it, am I to assume that people who don't understand something as simple as looking at a ball of light doesn't make you as quick as the Flash are smart?



Then again he has a history with speedsters.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Of course you're convinced by the people debating Magneto, you came in the topic with a Moses is wrong mindset. Therefore, looking at a ball of light means you're as quick as light makes sense to you.



He also reacted to that ball of light. Throwing a candle is not the same. candle is'nt made up of light. What kind of candle is intangible?


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Of course you're convinced by the people debating Magneto, you came in the topic with a Moses is wrong mindset. Therefore, looking at a ball of light means you're as quick as light makes sense to you.
> 
> To posters of actual intelligence, everything I've said has been correct, and I'm completely justified in mocking and berating the less than stellar collective IQ of the Magneto supporters in this thread.



It seems that you can't make a claim of Goku's side without flame baiting. Originally I even thought that Goku should win but seeing you can't come up with a decent claim.

What I'm asking now is that very claim from you to convince me why Goku should be victorious. Post pics at least.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He also reacted to that ball of light. Throwing a candle is not the same. candle is'nt made up of light. What kind of candle is intangible?



No, he reacted to Dazzler moving her hands and just threw up a shield, since she was giving him a lecture while preparing an obvious attack.

EVERDENTLY looking at that ball of light was him "allowing the light to pass through him" and "selecting photons out the air."

Or something, I don't even know, my not-autistic reading comprehension and deductive reasoning can't even begin to understand what was trying to be misrepresented with that unremarkable scan.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

If you go by low end feats for Magneto then we must do the same for Goku. Gohan is MUCH MUCH more powerful than Base Goku, that same Gohan failed to catch a potara earing. Therefore Goku is much less competent and has crappier reaction? 

If you say Goku wins, then give a post with some proof. Don't flame.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

All your posts have been is flamebaiting and a bunch of cute smilies to go with it.

^ Don't forget Goku struggling to lift 40 tons... Low end feats are so fun


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> It seems that you can't make a claim of Goku's side without flame baiting. Originally I even thought that Goku should win but seeing you can't come up with a decent claim.
> 
> What I'm asking now is that very claim from you to convince me why Goku should be victorious. Post pics at least.



Why should Goku be victorious?

Well, let's see.

Faster than Magneto can react to?

No shit.

More skilled and brilliant in the art of combat?

No shit.

Hits many times harder?

No shit.

Many times more powerful?

No shit.

Can teleport inside of his shield?

No shit.

Goku wins?

No shit.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> All your posts have been is flamebaiting and a bunch of cute smilies to go with it.
> 
> ^ Don't forget Goku struggling to lift 40 tons... Low end feats are so fun




Goku has never in his career struggled to lift 40 tons.

Though, a class 40 would wreck the ever loving shit out Magneto if they could teleport inside of his shield or blitz him with ease, like Goku can.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Why should Goku be victorious?
> 
> Well, let's see.
> 
> ...



That's not what I meant about claim post proof of it and his shield stopped a teleporter from getting inside his house before.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> ^ Don't forget Goku struggling to lift 40 tons... Low end feats are so fun


They are also disgustingly inconsistent.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> If you go by low end feats for Magneto then we must do the same for Goku. Gohan is MUCH MUCH more powerful than Base Goku, that same Gohan failed to catch a potara earing. Therefore Goku is much less competent and has crappier reaction?
> 
> If you say Goku wins, then give a post with some proof. Don't flame.



Yeah, I like how Gohan being unathletic and clumsy somehow translates to Goku being unathletic and clumsy.


You ask me not to flame, yet say outrageously stupid shit?

Okay, Magneto loses because he's Jewish, and Goku is an Axis power, and we all know how Jews fair against Axis powers, please don't flame me.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cWsj6d5piQ[/YOUTUBE]

Magneto's shields would like to disagree...


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> That's not what I meant about claim post proof of it and his shield stopped a teleporter from getting inside his house before.



When and who?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cWsj6d5piQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Magneto's shields would like to disagree...



stop using that feat! Goku also lifts mountains elsewhere.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cWsj6d5piQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Magneto's shields would like to disagree...



And where in that scene does Goku struggle to lift 40 tons?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Where he needs to power up, or did I get the wrong scene?


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cWsj6d5piQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Magneto's shields would like to disagree...


You're going to catch hell for using that


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> You're going to catch hell for using that


TWF is still banned.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Where he needs to power up, or did I get the wrong scene?



Well, you sure did, considering I don't see Goku attempting to lift anything.

What I see, is Goku effortlessly training with 40 tons spread out on the limbs across his body, in the manga, he even says it was easy. Class 100 type feat.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Well, you sure did, considering I don't see Goku attempting to lift anything.
> 
> What I see, is Goku effortlessly training with 40 tons spread out on the limbs across his body, in the manga, he even says it was easy. Class 100 type feat.



No one said Goku was'nt class 100. Magneto can as well thanks to his powers. See the respect thread where he breaks out of a bear hug from Hercules. Anyway, Goku is physically superior but it's not enough to break his Shield. This is a guy who created wormholes, has psionic powers, manipulates molecules and other ridiculous things.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Goku can teleport INSIDE of his shield and whip his ass, look at how big that shit is, Goku is only 5'7, he could teleport right through and punch him once in the back and end it.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 6, 2009)

So anyone got a scan of Magneto punking Nightcrawler during teleport?


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, there was this one time, Nightcrawler teleported next to Magneto, and he threw garbage cans at him


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

And who voted my effortless domination of this thread down?

This is a 5 star origin squash match Moses victory, every bit as dominant as Razor Ramon's first victory.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 6, 2009)

I think the guy who fights Thor can smite Goku before he can even think of that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/5774/sgrip3pj.jpg

Magneto vs Herc


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 6, 2009)

> And who voted my effortless domination of this thread down?
> 
> This is a 5 star origin squash match Moses victory, every bit as dominant as Razor Ramon's first victory.


The only reason it has 5 stars because your post makes us laugh.


Now we only need Moses vs. Phenom and Jplaya


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> I think the guy who fights Thor can smite Goku before he can even think of that.




Damn, Goku can't even beat Captain America?

LOL this board.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> The only reason it has 5 stars because your post makes us laugh.



My textual ether makes me laugh too, I'm funny as shit when I cut into somebody.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> So anyone got a scan of Magneto punking Nightcrawler during teleport?



It won't be needed. Goku would try physical attacks first, to which Magneto will raise his shield. Before Goku has the chance to do anything else, he'll be dead or incapacitated.

Oh, there is actually a scan of Magneto blocking the X-Men from using their powers all together by magnetically locking onto the iron in their body.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Phenom >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Moses


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Damn, Goku can't even beat Captain America?
> 
> LOL this board.


wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Oh, there is actually a scan of Magneto blocking the X-Men from using their powers all together by magnetically locking onto the iron in their body.



Lolwut? I demand to see this!


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Oh, there is actually a scan of Magneto blocking the X-Men from using their powers all together by magnetically locking onto the iron in their body.



While he was being powered up, IIRC it was by Fabian Cortez.

Actually reading the comics you cite would prevent you from making references like this.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Goku can teleport INSIDE of his shield and whip his ass, look at how big that shit is, Goku is only 5'7, he could teleport right through and punch him once in the back and end it.



Needs formiler ki signal


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Damn, Goku can't even beat Captain America?
> 
> LOL this board.


You're right man, this board sucks.

You should just leave and go back to wherever you came from.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> wtf are you talking about?



Everdently fighting Thor means you can beat Goku before he can think of using Shunkan Idou.

I guess Captain America can beat Goku before he can think of using one of his techniques to appear beyond a forcefield, he beat up and nearly killed Thor while Thor was being powered up to boot.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

I love your set Sin.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 6, 2009)

This isn't nearly as funny as the time when Mose had claimed Bleach>Superboy Prime back at MVC.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

BTW Moses, from us in the OBD to you: Husbands for a Week



Dark Evangel said:


> Phenom >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Moses



Always.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Lolwut? I demand to see this!



Husbands for a Week


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Phenom >>>>>>>>> Moses > the scrubs who post on this board?


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

The amount of irony in that entry was flabbergasting. This board can't even cut down on someone without coming off like a bunch of invalids.


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Fat chance, picking on retards and enlightening actual intellects is a favorite past time of mine.


Teach us the ways


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Way 1:

Magneto's getting dominated in this thread.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww, there there Moses. Just because everyone else is intelligent enough not to fall for your butthurt fanwank doesn't mean you have to cry. Cheer up - losing shouldn't make you so depressed.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm trying to understand what you're trying to say?

In terms of comic knowledge and debate skill this board really isn't too far from moviecodec from what I've seen.  But you don't expect a Naruto fan forum to be the pinnacle of comic book discussion.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Aww, there there Moses. Just because everyone else is intelligent enough not to fall for your butthurt fanwank doesn't mean you have to cry. Cheer up - losing shouldn't make you so depressed.




Wow, dude, you get X-Pac heat from me. You aren't even worth the effort in dissing, unless you want to have an actual comic book discussion, then we can talk. Even then, it probably isn't worth the effort if this is the best you can do (and the memorable Magneto blocks Dazzler nonsense).

Stick to reading respect threads and arguing with posters of the banhammer calibre, that seems to be your niche.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> I'm trying to understand what you're trying to say?
> 
> In terms of comic knowledge and debate skill this board really isn't too far from moviecodec from what I've seen.  But you don't expect a Naruto fan forum to be the pinnacle of comic book discussion.



That's because the comic experts arn't online for the moment. Not to mention, a lot of people here are experts in many forms of fiction.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait till Comic Book Guy owns Moses.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait for Endless Mike


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Wow, dude, you get X-Pac heat from me. You aren't even worth the effort in dissing, unless you want to have an actual comic book discussion, then we can talk. Even then, it probably isn't worth the effort if this is the best you can do (and the memorable Magneto blocks Dazzler nonsense).
> 
> Stick to reading respect threads and arguing with posters of the banhammer calibre, that seems to be your niche.



*Yawns*

And using ad hominem and spouting bullshit ad nauseum while not convincing a single person seems to be your niche. You lost.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, lets humor him. Magneto has tanked nuclear warheads and hit froms class 100 people as well. Say Goku punches him by some miracle(Assume he uses a Solar Flare first somehow to blind him), it won't kill him and Goku gets wormholed or worse.

In threads like this where nothing is specified(Especially which version ) then we must go by high end feats and ignore inconsistency and non-canon material. 

So we have Magneto, who has tanked Nukes and punches from Class 100 characters. We have Magneto who has taken blasts from Phoenix, Magneto who weakened traded blows with class 100 characters. Goku is not getting the job done physically.

Goku's ki blasts could probably break the shield eventually but he'll be dead long before. You keep ignoring Magneto being a psionic of high level.

_Magneto has been able to battle Xavier telepathically without psychic defenses, after Magneto was caught unaware from bed. Xavier was struggling._



_ He  can reflect psychic power back at the person who used it on him._



Magneto's advanced mind allows him to react,think and attack even before Goku can as a result of this.

And stop using Captain America, the man has a Jobber Aura the size of a planet.

Trying to be a Heel won't help you here. I recommend a Face Turn or becoming Tweener.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2009)

@ "X-Pac heat." Shoulda known you were lame enough to use one of the dumbest IWC phrases ever coined.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> @ "X-Pac heat." Shoulda known you were lame enough to use one of the dumbest IWC phrases ever coined.



Look at his Set. He should go back to the Palace of 'Wisdom'.


----------



## lolgheys (Jul 6, 2009)

God!! u guys are idiots....so what if Magneto took hits from the Phoenix...the blasts she shot at him, could demolish a building at most, i have seen the scan and that was one of her pathetic casual blasts, Goku's average ki beam is stronger than that easily

Number 2; Magneto tanked a weak, starving Galactus's blast that again, couldn't even cause any collateral damage, i am not saying Galactus is weak....far from that, but the attack Magneto tanked wasn't something to shout about.

Ok Magneto taking nuke's ALMOST KILLED HIM. Piccolo Daimio casually destroyed an island.

Care to debate


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> God!! u guys are idiots....so what if Magneto took hits from the Phoenix...the blasts she shot at him, could demolish a building at most, i have seen the scan and that was one of her pathetic casual blasts, Goku's average ki beam is stronger than that easily
> 
> Number 2; Magneto tanked a weak, starving Galactus's blast that again, couldn't even cause any collateral damage, i am not saying Galactus is weak....far from that, but the attack Magneto tanked wasn't something to shout about.
> 
> ...



Magneto ruptures his brain. Care to debate?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Piccolo Daiamo has never destroyed an island


----------



## lolgheys (Jul 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Magneto ruptures his brain. Care to debate?



Goku speed blitz....Magneto has trouble dodging Cyclops optic blasts....which are far from light speed and only go straigt. Goku throws a ki beam at him killing him in the process.

Magneto...*could* kill Goku...no debating that...but Magneto is not the all powerfull God you paint him to be.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> God!! u guys are idiots....*so what if Magneto took hits from the Phoenix...the blasts she shot at him, could demolish a building at most,* i have seen the scan and that was one of her pathetic casual blasts, Goku's average ki beam is stronger than that easily
> 
> Number 2; Magneto tanked a weak, starving Galactus's blast that again, couldn't even cause any collateral damage, i am not saying Galactus is weak....far from that, but the attack Magneto tanked wasn't something to shout about.
> 
> ...



WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT? 
You dare question the pheniox's power


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> God!! u guys are idiots....so what if Magneto took hits from the Phoenix...the blasts she shot at him, could demolish a building at most, i have seen the scan and that was one of her pathetic casual blasts, Goku's average ki beam is stronger than that easily
> 
> Number 2; Magneto tanked a weak, starving Galactus's blast that again, couldn't even cause any collateral damage, i am not saying Galactus is weak....far from that, but the attack Magneto tanked wasn't something to shout about.
> 
> ...



Yes, lets .

*Explosion that threatened Avengers (including Thor and She-Hulk) is stopped by ?thin? and ?hastily erected shield? of Magneto?s. He had battled Avengers for pages before that and was very weak from all assaults, which explains his struggling and weakness.*

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Yankee_Doodle, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by: FanB0y

*In second, Magneto creates a shield which stops the assaults of both Thor and She-Hulk.*


Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Yankee_Doodle, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by: FanB0y

*Wolverine?s claws can?t penetrate his shield when he puts a shield up.*


Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Yankee_Doodle, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## lolgheys (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol Wolverine HAS ADAMNTIUM CLAWS....Magneto is the MASTER OF MAGNETISM....Thors hammer is made of URU METAL...Magneto is the MASTER OF MAGNETISM.

She Hulk is class 70 lol Goku would annihilate her. When Goku fought Kid Buu on the Kai's ultra durable planet, they were creating chasms and raising mountains just by the force of their PUNCHES.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> Goku speed blitz....Magneto has trouble dodging Cyclops optic blasts....which are far from light speed and only go straigt. Goku throws a ki beam at him killing him in the process.
> 
> Magneto...*could* kill Goku...no debating that...but Magneto is not the all powerfull God you paint him to be.



Goku is in character so he will start out like he always does in fights, by punching, unfortunately for him Magneto's shields have tanked far stronger punches than his. Magneto then ruptures his brain.

Get it now .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> Lol Wolverine HAS ADAMNTIUM CLAWS....Magneto is the MASTER OF MAGNETISM....Thors hammer is made of URU METAL...Magneto is the MASTER OF MAGNETISM.
> 
> She Hulk is class 70 lol Goku would annihilate her. When Goku fought Kid Buu on the Kai's ultra durable planet, they were creating chasms and raising mountains just by the force of their PUNCHES.


 
lol Why are you using non canon material when it's not allowed?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> Lol Wolverine HAS ADAMNTIUM CLAWS....Magneto is the MASTER OF MAGNETISM....Thors hammer is made of URU METAL...Magneto is the MASTER OF MAGNETISM.



I fail to see how this affects their attack power. His shield was merely acting as protection. He was'nt stated as doing anything to the metals itself. By you logic, Goku can only tank Ki based attacks with his Ki field. Characters use Ki to power their strength so logically, is'nt Goku not tanking those hits but doing the same as what you claim Magneto was?



> She Hulk is class 70 lol Goku would annihilate her. When Goku fought Kid Buu on the Kai's ultra durable planet, they were creating chasms and raising mountains just by the force of their PUNCHES.



Yes, too bad for you Magneto has been hit by Class 100s and he has way more ways to beat Goku. I'd like Goku to win but he can't.


----------



## lolgheys (Jul 6, 2009)

What has magento blocked with his sheild that are stronger than Goku's mountain raising punches???

He stoped an extremly weak blast from Galactus, he stopped a Phoenix blaast that could barely cause any collateral damage lol. 
He stopped Thors....METAL hammer...something any Master of Magnetism could od in his sleep....lol

Goku breaks thru his sheild in a punch


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Goku can raise mountains with his punches? What?


----------



## lolgheys (Jul 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Goku can raise mountains with his punches? What?



Yup...in his fight with Kid Buu.

@Tranquil...Blocking Wolverines claws is not a great feat, many lesser people than Magneto have done that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> What has magento blocked with his sheild that are stronger than Goku's mountain raising punches???
> 
> He stoped an extremly weak blast from Galactus, he stopped a Phoenix blaast that could barely cause any collateral damage lol.
> He stopped Thors....METAL hammer...something any Master of Magnetism could od in his sleep....lol
> ...



Learn your canon son, that shit won't fly in the OBD !


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> What has magento blocked with his sheild that are stronger than Goku's mountain raising punches???
> 
> He stoped an extremly weak blast from Galactus, he stopped a Phoenix blaast *that could barely cause any collateral damage* lol.
> He stopped Thors....METAL hammer...something any Master of Magnetism could od in his sleep....lol
> ...



Who are you? 

Im guessing you came from moviecodecs also.

You should learn about spelling and Capital letters.

*Bolded* part is wrong period.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> Yup...in his fight with Kid Buu.
> 
> @Tranquil...Blocking Wolverines claws is not a great feat, many lesser people than Magneto have done that.


 
Filler material is filler. Try again pl0x


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Look at his Set. He should go back to the Palace of 'Wisdom'.


What makes it worse is that I actually like John Morrison... though Miz is much cooler.


----------



## lolgheys (Jul 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Learn your canon son, that shit won't fly in the OBD !



What shit are you spouting...I won many X-Men and Avenger comics and I know what im talking about. Read the Phoenix vs Magneto fight...Phoenix used an average blast against him, and he blocked it, it hardly caused collateral damage. Magneto then used the bottle effect to defeat her...she came back later and whopped his ass.

@Sazabi..prove me wrong


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 6, 2009)

He's referring to Kid Buu Vs Goku.


----------



## lolgheys (Jul 6, 2009)

You guys read too many respect threads. Respect threads are for high showings...they dont do that all the time, with his regular power level Magento would be no match for Goku...bloodlusted its a toss up.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What makes it worse is that I actually like John Morrison... *though Miz is much cooler. *


 
What the fuck is this shit


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is specifically for high end Magneto.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> What shit are you spouting...I won many X-Men and Avenger comics and I know what im talking about. Read the Phoenix vs Magneto fight...Phoenix used an average blast against him, and he blocked it, it hardly caused collateral damage. Magneto then used the bottle effect to defeat her...she came back later and whopped his ass.
> 
> @Sazabi..prove me wrong



Yes because with such a creative user name as lolgheys, your enlightening comments, and excellent use of grammar and spelling you have displayed in this thread, it's obvious that you are a wise sage, and a knowledgeable source on all that is comics. Forgive me.

Next time don't back up your arguments with shitty anime filler please.

Learn you canon son !


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> What has magento blocked with his sheild that are stronger than Goku's mountain raising punches???
> 
> He stoped an extremly weak blast from Galactus, he stopped a Phoenix blaast that could barely cause any collateral damage lol.
> He stopped Thors....METAL hammer...something any Master of Magnetism could od in his sleep....lol
> ...



And by your logic, Goku is doing the same against Ki blasts and ki enhanced punches with his higher ki. See? Goku is'nt much better than Magneto by your idiotic logic because both of them are doing the same right?

Magneto against Metal based attacks
Goku against Ki based attacks?

AMIRITE?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, I was a huge Miz fan after his heel turn when he was on SD.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Only thing I liked about Miz was when he was beating the hell out of the Show with the chair about a month ago, I lulled 

Morrison, I approve of, especially on zee Dub, early shite


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2009)

I never liked Miz or Morrison. But then again I wasn't watching when it came to their early days. With the WWE it's off and on for me.

Also, how many tards are keeping this thread going?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Only thing I liked about Miz was when he was beating the hell out of the Show with the chair about a month ago, I lulled
> 
> Morrison, I approve of, especially on zee Dub, early shite


When he popped up slowly over the ring apron in that battle royal on RAW when he, HHH, and Cena were left, I almost died laughing. 



Irvine Kinneas said:


> I never liked Miz or Morrison. But then again I wasn't watching when it came to their early days. With the WWE it's off and on for me.
> 
> Also, how many tards are keeping this thread going?


Being off-topic > this thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

I forgot that he wasn't thrown over the rope at the time. Only person that has me currently laughing my ass off is Mark Henry. His grins spark gang bustas


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Being off-topic > this thread.



What the fuck isn't > this thread ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris Jericho>Miz and Morrison. Number one Jericholic here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Bring back the Attitude Era


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Bring back the Attitude Era



Giving birth to a hand>The Current WWE. You know who else I miss? Tajiri, Eddie G(God bless his soul), The Rock, Austin, Ken Shamrock and others.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2009)

I stopped liking Jericho after his recent heel turn. You can't attack HBK and expect me to like you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Stone Cold > Earth


----------



## lolgheys (Jul 6, 2009)

Can you point out a few gems for the comic book fans.

Firstly, the Phoenix from that era wasn't impressive, in a direct test of energy projection she merely stalemated Firelord with a energy blast and people were in awe that she could even match him.



> Goku is in character so he will start out like he always does in fights, by punching, unfortunately for him Magneto's shields have tanked far stronger punches than his. Magneto then ruptures his brain.


Magneto is also in character which means he won't go for a brain rupture off jump street or any of that cute nonsense. He's likely to throw up a shield, throw a few energy blasts and some metal at him, and struggle to get a bead on him to control the iron in his blood. That's incharacter Magneto fighting.

In character Goku after being unable to break through the shield would teleport INSIDE of it and ruin him.

And that's only if Magneto manages to get a shield up before Goku knocks him out in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Bring back the Attitude Era


Only if WWE stopped making wrestling for 10 year old kids and add the F.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I stopped liking Jericho after his recent heel turn. You can't attack HBK and expect me to like you.


Funny, attacking HBK is what made me start liking him again. 

EDIT:



> Magneto is also in character which means he won't go for a brain rupture off jump street or any of that cute nonsense. He's likely to throw up a shield, throw a few energy blasts and some metal at him, and struggle to get a bead on him to control the iron in his blood. That's incharacter Magneto fighting.
> 
> In character Goku after being unable to break through the shield would teleport INSIDE of it and ruin him.


Read the first post again, noobie. Both are bloodlusted. And since when has Goku ever ITed inside a shield before?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> Can you point out a few gems for the comic book fans.
> 
> Firstly, the Phoenix from that era wasn't impressive, in a direct test of energy projection she merely stalemated Firelord with a energy blast and people were in awe that she could even match him.
> 
> ...



Read the damn thread instead of rehashing 19 pages of the same fucking arguments that have already been refuted.

Read the thread son .

Magneto in character will go for the kill early since he is fucking Magneto while Goku will not.

Your acting like it will be difficult for Magneto to control the iron in his blood. It's not for him, all it takes is a single popped blood vessel in the brain to kill a man.

Magneto's shield protects against teleporting. Goku can't teleport inside it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Funny, attacking HBK is what made me start liking him again.



Jericho is right. The fans are hypocrites. It's still Real to me Dammit!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Jericho is right. The fans are hypocrites. It's still Real to me Dammit!


Well it could have been nearly anyone but HBK he attacked and I would've still liked him, but HBK is my favorite wrestler (current, all time goes to Eddie) so meh.

And lol at the kid still trying to argue for Goku when it's already obvious Magneto will rape.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2009)

> HBK is my favorite wrestler


Urge to HBK-hate... rising....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Jericho and HBK have great chemistry together though. Their WM match is one of my fav.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Giving birth to a hand>The Current WWE



Good mighty god, that was fucked-up shit right there.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2009)

GOKU WINS



*Spoiler*: __ 



Where are all my Goku tards went? 


Did they just grew a brain? :ho


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Giving birth to a hand>The Current WWE.


I'd rather watch the Brothers of Boredom vs. Kronik shitstorm of a match from Unforgiven 2001 than to ever see that again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

We can finally let this thread die now .


----------



## Marche (Jul 6, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> GOKU WINS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moses will be back,trust me .


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

How the fuck did this come on to WWE?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2009)

Because the WWE was more interesting to talk about than flogging the rotted corpse that was this fight?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Lawl, can't agree more.

I see another troll came on here :ho and got banned quickly...


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 6, 2009)

lolgheys said:


> Can you point out a few gems for the comic book fans.
> 
> Firstly, the Phoenix from that era wasn't impressive, in a direct test of energy projection she merely stalemated Firelord with a energy blast and people were in awe that she could even match him.
> 
> ...



In the IBD, PIS is off, so gay shit like "LOL he never does that" is banned. He can do so and he will. Phoenix has a decent chance of soloing Dragonballverse. 

You are basically admitting that Magneto could rape Goku's ass, but making up bullshit excuses. And Magneto has fought Thor and has not been blitzed. GG at Goku blitzing.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> We can finally let this thread die now .



Goku rapes.

He is Galaxy buster and FTL speed. He is resistent to Reality Warping because his will power is so great. In SSJ4 he can be stronger then every character in fiction. 


I just wanted to add fuel in the fire..


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

He will be back, he always comeback.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

What like a really bad version of the terminator?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

More like Herpes


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I'm off to the clinic...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 6, 2009)

So far he has not reply yet. It looks like he is gone for now.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Who is winning so far? 

So Moses has come here from the Lounge like Darth Bane told me?


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Who is winning so far?
> 
> So Moses has come here from the Lounge like Darth Bane told me?



hey Indelecio. and yes Magneto is winning


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah I thought he would be in character. Though I see him doing what he does to the X Men. Not killing him, but just knocking him out so he doesn't get in the way. I think I should bring up a point I made over at MVC, where Magneto could potentially use the same energy that could turn earth in to a desert to dehydrate Goku.(UV rays, Magneto controls the entire EM spectrum)


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Yeah I thought he would be in character. Though I see him doing what he does to the X Men. Not killing him, but just knocking him out so he doesn't get in the way. I think I should bring up a point I made over at MVC, where Magneto could potentially use the same energy that could turn earth in to a desert to dehydrate Goku.(UV rays, Magneto controls the entire EM spectrum)



you should. this forum is more pleasant Vs thread than lounge because at least there isn't some guy who tries to belittle everyone intelligence and gets away with it.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, I figure I will hang here for the time being. Haha I joined this site a long time ago it seems. Well I guess we wait for a Goku supporter to come to this thread.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Well, I figure I will hang here for the time being. Haha I joined this site a long time ago it seems. Well I guess we wait for a Goku supporter to come to this thread.



over500, Hadomaru, and Raigen


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> over500, Hadomaru, and Raigen



Hadomaru? No. Raigen believes DB characters are FTL , perhaps. Morrison will come back.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hadomaru? No. *Raigen believes DB characters are FTL* , perhaps. Morrison will come back.



Really?

OBD vs Moviecodec  lawl.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, something to do with Roshi's Kamehameha being lightspeed and other characters being faster than it so by that logic, FTL speeds and reaction.

The thread was Vulcan vs Goku.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 6, 2009)

We stomp them.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Really?
> 
> OBD vs Moviecodec  lawl.



It's obvious moviecodec has the best debaters, I mean who can't see how Goku beats up Galactus with his "Blow em up lazors!" or Bleach beating Thanos! Yeah moviecodec is full of top tier debaters.

But no, there are some good debaters on there though, not all of them are good. There is some one on moviecodec that got Goku going 100x light speed by Namek saga or something.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> It's obvious moviecodec has the best debaters, I mean who can't see how Goku beats up Galactus with his "Blow em up lazors!" or Bleach beating Thanos! Yeah moviecodec is full of top tier debaters.
> 
> But no, there are some good debaters on there though, not all of them are good. There is some one on moviecodec that got Goku going 100x light speed by Namek saga or something.



Why does every fandom have a fandumb?


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> It's obvious moviecodec has the best debaters, I mean who can't see how Goku beats up Galactus with his "Blow em up lazors!" or Bleach beating Thanos! Yeah moviecodec is full of top tier debaters.
> 
> But no, there are some good debaters on there though, not all of them are good. There is some one on moviecodec that got Goku going 100x light speed by Namek saga or something.



also Moses belittling everyone's logic. even the mods logic.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why does every fandom have a fandumb?


I hope you realize I was being sarcastic though...Anyway, it's because people take abilities too far.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why does every fandom have a fandumb?



ever heard of sarcasm...


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 6, 2009)

*sigh* finished reasing the damn thread.

What happened to the WWE discussion, I wanted to talk 

I was too late ?



R.I.P Goku . . .

EM and comic book guy never came 

I will check this thread 2morow


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, Moses got banned, huh? But the real question is, will you all be ready to take on TWF when his ban ends? 

Don't get scared now.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Super Goku , rest in peace.... simultaneous release....


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> ready to take on TWF when his ban ends?



No one takes on a bloodlusted TWF and survives.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> No one takes on a bloodlusted TWF and survives.



I'm pretty sure i can handle what this guy can dish out. I survived the Moses onslaught i will surpass TWF.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jul 6, 2009)

Its also funny that Magneto also imposes limits on himself subconsciously kind of like Superman....

here

Dark Beast confirming that Magneto limits himself , due to the conflict between end and means and if those two elements ever reconcile "There could be no practical limit to what he might accomplish"

here


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 6, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> No one takes on a bloodlusted TWF and survives.



Why do I have this sudden image of that Cload Rhino from James & the Giant Peach when visualizing TWF.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> I'm pretty sure i can handle what this guy can dish out. *I survived the Moses onslaught i will surpass TWF.*


 
I'll definitely hold you to that claim.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Why do I have this sudden image of that Cload Rhino from James & the Giant Peach when visualizing TWF.


Because his wrath comes down upon you like the fist of an angry God?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Why do I have this sudden image of that Cload Rhino from James & the Giant Peach when visualizing TWF.


 
TWF is like Lex Luthor with a Darth Vader helmet. Blub blub blub blub


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Who is TWF?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Who is TWF?



a debater on this forum. He is currently temp banned. IDK why.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Who is TWF?


 
You'll find out in two days.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

from what everyone is making him out to be, my death.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> from what everyone is making him out to be, my death.



Then may god have mercy on your soul.:ho


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Then may god have mercy on your soul.:ho



I'm empowered by God. This TWF can't never achieve the level that i just took on that is Moses.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

I am sure this TWF is nothing to worry about?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> I am sure this TWF is nothing to worry about?



Just wait young grasshopper and you shall see...


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Just wait young grasshopper and you shall see...


I know I just started posting here again, but, I technically registered on this site when you did


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 6, 2009)

Meh, Zetta is scarier.


----------



## Marche (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> I know I just started posting here again, but, I technically registered on this site when you did





MVC chibi?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Marche said:


> MVC chibi?



Yep. I am indeed he.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 6, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Meh, Zetta is scarier.



Only if you get on his wrong side. TWF is always serious.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Pfft.

Both Zetta and Endless Mike have shut TWF down. He poses no threat to anyone.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Both Zetta and Endless Mike have shut TWF down. He poses no threat to anyone.


 
Says Instigator #1


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

eh, any average DSPV member would have allready ended this nonsense.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Says Instigator #1



I never instigate. Ever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Lies, pure and true. Just like TWF, banned Instigator #2


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Tis off topic topic now lol


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

What topic? it was resolved pages ago. Goku loses .


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

why is Chibi have so many neggs? someone is abusing the rep.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> What topic? it was resolved pages ago. Goku loses .



Nah.  Magneto is way to slow.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Nah.  Magneto is way to slow.



just because everyone in the lounge thinks Magneto will lose doesn't mean the same logic work here. state your reason why Magneto loses instead of this too slow crap.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> just because everyone in the lounge thinks Magneto will lose doesn't mean the same logic work here. state your reason why Magneto loses instead of this too slow crap.



I've already stated my reasons earlier in the thread though, I don't have the patience to write them all down again.  Magneto has lost to foes a lot weaker than any DBZ fighter, so I find it ridiculous to believe Goku would lose anyway.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I've already stated my reasons earlier in the thread though, I don't have the patience to write them all down again.  Magneto has lost to foes a lot weaker than any DBZ fighter, so I find it ridiculous to believe Goku would lose anyway.



Unlike the lounge, this fight is in character.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I've already stated my reasons earlier in the thread though, I don't have the patience to write them all down again.  Magneto has lost to foes a lot weaker than any DBZ fighter, so I find it ridiculous to believe Goku would lose anyway.



GT Goku lost to Old Man Krillin. Why not hold that against him? The thread has'nt specified which Magneto, this means all his high showings(Best showings) are considered and none of his lower ones. Gohan could'nt even catch a simple Potara and he's way above Goku, so Goku can't either? 

*Highest* showings only which means his other losses in other versions due to PIS or whatever don't count.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not seeing how Magneto putting up an electromagnetic shield reflecting Dazzler's light put his reflexes at light-speed--or as suggested, faster than light.

First off, light isn't affected by electromagnetic fields.

_"Electromagnetic (EM) waves cannot interact directly with light photons since photons have no charge. EM waves do not bend light, at least enough that we can measure. If radio waves, for example, bent light appreciably then a transmitting radio station would look blurry. But stations don’t go blurry. "_

- Source

So the feat doesn't even make sense to begin with. But assuming Magneto's shield did in fact interact with the electric-/magnetic field of certain (lethal) wavelength of light the shield could've been put up long before Dazzler attacked him. Since it didn't reflect visible light, we could still see Magneto.

If that feat is the sole basis for the argument that Magneto's reaction being faster than light, then Bleach characters that avoid negation should also be faster than light.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

A said:


> I'm not seeing how Magneto putting up an electromagnetic shield reflecting Dazzler's light put his reflexes at light-speed--or as suggested, faster than light.
> 
> First off, light isn't affected by electromagnetic fields.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Way to use science to back up your claim.  I wish I could rep you.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

A said:


> I'm not seeing how Magneto putting up an electromagnetic shield reflecting Dazzler's light put his reflexes at light-speed--or as suggested, faster than light.
> 
> First off, light isn't affected by electromagnetic fields.
> 
> ...


Eh he has a bit more powers than just magnetism. He causes storms better than storm, he has the 2nd greatest mind next to Xaivier. He fights telepaths. Not his helmet. So it could be another power entirely?


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> GT Goku lost to Old Man Krillin. Why not hold that against him? The thread has'nt specified which Magneto, this means all his high showings(Best showings) are considered and none of his lower ones. Gohan could'nt even catch a simple Potara and he's way above Goku, so Goku can't either?
> 
> *Highest* showings only which means his other losses in other versions due to PIS or whatever don't count.



GT and the anime are NON-canon


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> GT and the anime are NON-canon



The potora thing with Gohan happened in the manga.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Unlike the lounge, this fight is in character.



I see, so Goku is probably going to talk on and on about his power while Magneto is messing around with his insides.  Then a few minutes later Goku is not going to be feeling well enough to fight?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

A said:


> I'm not seeing how Magneto putting up an electromagnetic shield reflecting Dazzler's light put his reflexes at light-speed--or as suggested, faster than light.
> 
> First off, light isn't affected by electromagnetic fields.
> 
> ...



Magneto is the master of Magnetism, but in truth, he is an energy manipulator. Magnetism is merely what cames natural to him. He has also displayed telepathic and telekinetic powers, so, no. Trying to go with just that quote will get you nowhere disprooving Magneto.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I see, so Goku is probably going to talk on and on about his power while Magneto is messing around with his insides.  Then a few minutes later Goku is not going to be feeling well enough to fight?



Depends on if Magneto likes Goku like he does the Xmen.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> The potora thing with Gohan happened in the manga.



Still. it was more comical then a legit feat, Gohan was dozzing off.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Eh he has a bit more powers than just magnetism. He causes storms better than storm


Chaos theory, look it up.



Banhammer said:


> Magneto is the master of Magnetism, but in truth, he is an energy manipulator. Magnetism is merely what cames natural to him. He has also displayed telepathic and telekinetic powers, so, no. Trying to go with just that quote will get you nowhere disprooving Magneto.


The main point of the argument was that Magneto could have put up that barrier long before Dazzler attacked him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> GT and the anime are NON-canon



Yes but you get my point. We don't take Magneto's weakest feats but his strongest.



> The potora thing with Gohan happened in the manga.



Yeah, I saw the anime first and then read the manga. So this happens.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I see, so Goku is probably going to talk on and on about his power while Magneto is messing around with his insides.  Then a few minutes later Goku is not going to be feeling well enough to fight?



actualy since both get basic knowledge of each other he will not probbally talk but attack anyway.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Depends on if Magneto likes Goku like he does the Xmen.



Then he'd get obliterated by any of Goku's energy attacks.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> I'm pretty sure i can handle what this guy can dish out. I survived the Moses onslaught i will surpass TWF.



You underestimate the power of blub blub blub .


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Then he'd get obliterated by any of Goku's energy attacks.



Goku would not kill Magneto....


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes but you get my point. We don't take Magneto's weakest feats but his strongest.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw the anime first and then read the manga. So this happens.



Goku had basic knowledge on almost all his enemies yet he always gave them a chance to not fight.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> actualy since both get basic knowledge of each other he will not probbally talk but attack anyway.



Then Magneto would be obliterated before he knew it, especially by end Goku, who was on par with casual planet buster Kid Buu.  Then he does have his astral body, but can he dispel that even while he's dead?


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Unlike the lounge, this fight is in character.


Read the OP.  It is not in character; bloodlust is on


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

A said:


> Chaos theory, look it up.
> 
> 
> The main point of the argument was that Magneto could have put up that barrier long before Dazzler attacked him.




No. Light passes normally though his space before she attacked him.

Also, Magneto has within his powers to controll the entire electromagnetic spectrum besides electromagnetic fields.

So.. No
And by the fact he's not invisible shows he's picking which photons he's screwing with.
Should this be an artistic freedom to not be taken literaly?
We sure don't hold manga to that standard.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Goku would not kill Magneto....



He killed Kid Buu.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Goku had basic knowledge on almost all his enemies yet he always gave them a chance to not fight.



Did you misquote me? I never said anything about Goku or Magneto's character. You meant Boo right?



> He killed Kid Buu.



With a Spirit bomb. Magneto won't just stand there and allow it, did you miss the part where Goku needed a distraction?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> He killed Kid Buu.



Never mind this is blood lust, but normally he would not kill Magneto.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Did you misquote me? I never said anything about Goku or Magneto's character. You meant Boo right?
> 
> 
> 
> With a Spirit bomb. Magneto won't just stand there and allow it, did you miss the part where Goku needed a distraction?



Yeah I meant Boo, but I see blood lust is on now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not reading this whole thread. Someone sum up the arguments.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Magneto can get fast, but initially, he's a slow shit.  And when is comes to a battle with a super quick casual planet buster, your going to need to be initially quick.  Magneto cannot take a planet buster, and cannot stop from getting hit less than a second into the match.  I think this battle goes to Goku.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm not reading this whole thread. Someone sum up the arguments.




-Goku can bypass Magneto's shield
-Goku would blitz him
-Goku would kill him in a punch

Some other stuff by the supporters. Counter away



> Magneto can get fast, but initially, he's a slow shit. And when is comes to a battle with a super quick casual planet buster, your going to need to be initially quick. Magneto cannot take a planet buster, and cannot stop from getting hit less than a second into the match. I think this battle goes to Goku.



You keep ignoring us, we should be doing the same to you. Magneto has an advanced brain, computer like thanks to being a psionic. He can react and even act first before Goku.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm not reading this whole thread. Someone sum up the arguments.



Boo thinks the fight is easily in Goku's favor simply because he is faster. 
Op stated that the character Magneto is fighting at his Prime state which cuts off PIS moments and takes his best feat.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Boo thinks the fight is easily in Goku's favor simply because he is faster.
> Op stated that the character Magneto is fighting at his Prime state which cuts off PIS moments and takes his best feat.



No I don't, how can you be this dense?  Try reading my other posts mkay.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> No I don't, how can you be this dense?



if you let me finish
-goku can by pass magneto's shield
-Goku destroys the planet and kills Himself and Magneto
-Magneto doesn't have any planetary threats.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> No I don't, how can you be this dense?  Try reading my other posts mkay.





> Magneto can get fast, *but initially, he's a slow shit. And when is comes to a battle with a super quick casual planet buster, your going to need to be initially quick*. Magneto cannot take a planet buster, and *cannot stop from getting hit less than a second into the match*. I think this battle goes to Goku.



You're either being dense yourself or you're just being a troll. Both are possible though.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No. Light passes normally though his space before she attacked him.


So did visible light, even during her attack as we could see Magneto. That's why I made a reference to the frequency of the light, perhaps only the frequency of lethal light would be reflected.



Banhammer said:


> And by the fact he's not invisible shows he's picking which photons he's screwing with.


Or that the shields only react to high-energetic photons, we can also see that not all the light beams would've hit him yet are reflected, so the pick and choose hypothesis doesn't make sense to begin with. Either way it's  all over.

I think Goku has a decent chance of winning, I wouldn't necessary give him the majority, but still a decent chance.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm not reading this whole thread. Someone sum up the arguments.


Bottom line: magneto wins.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You're either being dense yourself or you're just being a troll. Both are possible though.



I have posted earlier in the topic -_- And do you know the definition of troll?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 6, 2009)

Magneto tracked a being moving at lightspeed across the earth, Goku isn't even 1% of lightspeed, so there is no way that he is getting speedblitzed sans PIS. Magneto could fuck up his insides with the iron trick.

Goku could pull out a trick or two with Shunkan Idou but I say Mags takes it at least 7/10


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> if you let me finish
> -goku can by pass magneto's shield
> -Goku destroys the planet and kills Himself and Magneto
> -Magneto doesn't have any planetary threats.



-Magneto isn't fast initially himself
-Magneto cannot survive a planet buster(Goku doesn't need to destroy Earth to do this)
-Goku pretty much outclasses Magneto in everything else except telepathy.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Magneto tracked a being moving at lightspeed across the earth, Goku isn't even 1% of lightspeed, so there is no way that he is getting speedblitzed sans PIS. Magneto could fuck up his insides with the iron trick.
> 
> Goku could pull out a trick or two with Shunkan Idou but I say Mags takes it at least 7/10



With Gotenks feat, he is almost half LS, but that's only in travel speed of course.  His battle speed is clearly faster than most other characters he's pit against.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

> I have posted earlier in the topic -_- And do you know the definition of troll?



Yes and judging by all your negs, you're one.



> Magneto isn't fast initially himself
> -Magneto cannot survive a planet buster(Goku doesn't need to destroy Earth to do this)
> -Goku pretty much outclasses Magneto in everything else except telepathy.



You're saying Magneto can't react fast enough? Even after having this same argument for god knows how many pages?



> Magneto tracked a being moving at lightspeed across the earth, Goku isn't even 1% of lightspeed, so there is no way that he is getting speedblitzed sans PIS. Magneto could fuck up his insides with the iron trick.
> 
> Goku could pull out a trick or two with Shunkan Idou but I say Mags takes it at least 7/10



We go with this and end the thread. Anyone agree?


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> -Magneto isn't fast initially himself



*REFLEXES.*

*PERCEPTION.*

He can freeze Goku's blood in his veins with a light speed thought before Goku can do shit. It's not about movement speed.




			
				King Booooooooooooooo said:
			
		

> With Gotenks feat, he is almost half LS


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes and judging by all your negs, you're one.
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying Magneto can't react fast enough? Even after having this same argument for god knows how many pages?



I had a neg rep even before I had made any posts here.  It looks like the people here just decided to pick on me lol.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> *REFLEXES.*
> 
> *PERCEPTION.*
> 
> He can freeze Goku's blood in his veins with a light speed thought before Goku can do shit. It's not about movement speed.



Light speed thought?  I don't remember Magneto ever having that.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Goku isn't even 1% of lightspeed


I'd disagree, all calculations I've seen supporting this are low end calculations. It's impossible to tell since time parameters were never given.

And I'd raise you 4/10 that Goku takes this.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 6, 2009)

Speaking of that, how do you view your neg reps?


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Speaking of that, how do you view your neg reps?


Click on:

Private Messages --> User Control Panel

There's probably a faster way but meh, I've disabled mine so I could care less.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I had a neg rep even before I had made any posts here.  It looks like the people here just decided to pick on me lol.



Nobody picks on me and I am new here.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Speaking of that, how do you view your neg reps?



user cp or hover over the bar underneath you avatar. and reps don't mean anything just what that user thinks of you.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Nobody picks on me and I am new here.


and my reps are suprisingly good...





here comes the negs....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Light speed thought?  I don't remember Magneto ever having that.



Yes if you actually read what was being posted by everyone you would have heard people mentioning why Magneto cannot be blitzed by Goku. He's a psionic with an advanced brain(Psionics have higher and more advanced brains). This allows him to react, his brain can think MUCH faster than a normal human or even most superhumans. He's like Xavier or Silver Surfer.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Nobody picks on me and I am new here.



that's because people know you and how you debate. You forget this site "stalks" people


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Light speed thought?  I don't remember Magneto ever having that.



He projected his consciousness to follow someone moving at light speed.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes if you actually read what was being posted by everyone you would have heard people mentioning why Magneto cannot be blitzed by Goku. He's a psionic with an advanced brain(Psionics have higher and more advanced brains). This allows him to react, his brain think MUCH faster than a normal human or even most superhumans. He's like Xavier or Silver Surfer.



scan plox.  Showing it's light speed though and reaction.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This allows him to react, his brain can think MUCH faster than a normal human or even most superhumans. He's like Xavier or *Silver Surfer*.


I smell PIS.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> scan plox.  Showing it's light speed though and reaction.



I posted a respect thread many pages ago, go find it. It has 3 feats of him doing so. I won't keep posting the same scan  mulitple times only for it to be ignored.



> I smell PIS.



Surfer can't react to beings who are lightspeed?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> scan plox.  Showing it's light speed though and reaction.



This was already posted in the thread.


Tenchi even made a nice list of his best feats.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This was already posted in the thread.
> 
> 
> Tenchi even made a nice list of his best feats.
> Link removed



And he can dispel this at the speed of light?  And attack while his conscious is not in him?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm certainly not an expert. You'd have to ask someone more knowledgeable the exact context of what transpired. I was only relaying the link.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

I trust Endless Mikes's judgment on this one.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, I already said we should go with his argument.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> And he can dispel this at the speed of light?  And attack while his conscious is not in him?



His consciousness _is_ his attack (he uses his mind to control electromagnetism after all) and it proves he can track something moving at the speed of light. His feat against Nightcrawler's teleportation also attests to his reaction speed and perceptions.

And so Goku = blood frozen in his veins.

"Me feel lightheaded, mommy!"

*CRASH*


----------



## superbatman86 (Jul 6, 2009)

One Magneto isn't faster that light.The scan itself says he just stuck his consciousness magnetically to her to hitch a ride.Nothing says he actually was able to percieve anything until she stops.It's a good psychic feat not much of a speed one.King Kai can track things faster than light and no one argues that he is.The point everyone is missing though even if you belieave he is tracking her at light speed is that he obviously has his powers up and running to do it.He doesn't get that luxery here.No prep=he starts just standing there just like Goku.

Two being psychic doesn't mean your mind works anywhere near speadster levels.And if that were the case Goku being pyschic AND a speadster would have an even faster mind.Pont of fact being a speadster helps alot against psys, makes it harder for them to lock on.Mag mind works faster because he can speed up the signals due to his power not because he's a psy.

Goku wins 6-7/10 based on superior starting speed.To argue otherwise means you have to prove that without his powers amping him he can percieve and react faster than Goku.Any kind of prep though and Mags wins 10/10.Hell just spot him his powers up before the fight starts and its' 10/10.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 6, 2009)

What attack will Goku use that is killing/koing Magneto before he can erect his shields?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> I am sure this TWF is nothing to worry about?



I took him down in a thread. He isn't even scary. He just looks impressive because he post alot of Scientific words no one knows.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 6, 2009)

Havoc said:


> What attack will Goku use that is killing/koing Magneto before he can erect his shields?



exactly. yes, goku is already in SS3, but magneto can deal. goku at SS3 is around herald level in physical strength, speed, and POSSIBLY durability.

he did a grand job against fat buu, but to be honest got his ass kicked by kid buu. now I know the anime isn't cannon and all that jazz, but it is a great reference to get a feel for the speed and power of the fight.

when goku fought kid buu, the speed I saw was fine, but it was FAR below light speed. it didn't break the speed barrier often (marked by sonic booms)
goku's fighting speed has never been substantially OVER mach 1. and people need to realize that. most of the time he is visable because he squares up against the opponent and they trade blows. goku Isn't the flash. he is still subject to all the laws of physical movement. 

that is why everyone isn't constantly using flash movement. because one must use energy equal to the amount of movement desired. they would get tired as hell if they were constantly using flash movement.

so I would say the first punch by goku wouldn't be faster than the speed of sound due to the amount of distance goku has. he can't accelerate fast enough to properly punch faster than that. 

all magneto needs to do is think before goku or erect his shield faster than the speed of sound. (a feat he can do in the blink of an eye.)

and I find its kinda sloppy that it isn't already on and magneto isn't already doping himself with EM. 

think "rip his blood out" as fast as you can. now multipy that by ten. exponentially increase it by ten every two seconds.

magneto needs 10 seconds to boost his synapse firings to 50X a normal human's. I think a well placed kamehameha gives him all the time he needs.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> hwhen goku fought kid buu, the speed I saw was fine, but it was FAR below light speed. *it didn't break the speed barrier often (marked by sonic booms)*
> *goku's fighting speed has never been substantially OVER mach 1*. and people need to realize that. most of the time he is visable because he squares up against the opponent and they trade blows. goku Isn't the flash. he is still subject to all the laws of physical movement.
> 
> that is why everyone isn't constantly using flash movement. *because one must use energy equal to the amount of movement desired.* they would get tired as hell if they were constantly using flash movement.


You expect to see sonic booms in a manga? Get out now because there really aren't any that do that. Don't bring science into manga, it really doesn't work. Especially when it comes to DBZ. 

Not to mention the laws of our universe don't exactly apply to other universes as seen by the countless contradictions in manga.

You're arguing for the right side, but you're looking retarded in the process.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 6, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> ..............


prove me wrong. he is usually visable and sonic booms are rarely aparent.




Irvine Kinneas said:


> You expect to see sonic booms in a manga? Get out now because there really aren't any that do that. Don't bring science into manga, it really doesn't work. Especially when it comes to DBZ.
> 
> You're arguing for the right side, but you're looking retarded in the process.



they show them in DBZ. whenever you see a circular impact air burst, that is the speed barrier being broken. usually they come from punches and kicks. 
it is also broken when the characters have enough space to accelerate. given that they are rarely ever fifty feet away from the opponent, they don't have the space to accelerate faster than sound.

(which do break the speed barrier often in dbz because punching speed is easier to increace than movement of the whole body)

sonic booms are in manga all the time. now,people who are "faster than light" are not. why? because if you take away the whole theory of relativity thing, one still couldn't see anything... because they are moving faster than light is.


I just don't get why everyone thinks physics is TOTALLY thrown out of the door with fiction. the rule of thumb is unless it is stated to be able to be broken, the laws that aren't are still in effect.

for example, gravity. it works in dbz. the characters can just create lift and prepulsion with their chi is all.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> You're arguing for the right side


And people ask me why I think the OBD is one-sided and biased. Well here's the answer, if you post arguments opposing the norm it's likely that it won't be taken under consideration.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> they show them in DBZ. whenever you see a circular impact air burst, that is the speed barrier being broken. usually they come from punches and kicks.
> it is also broken when the characters have enough space to accelerate. given that they are rarely ever fifty feet away from the opponent, they don't have the space to accelerate faster than sound.
> 
> (which do break the speed barrier often in dbz because punching speed is easier to increace than movement of the whole body)
> ...




The artist is not thinking that those sonic booms are created from breaking the sound barrier. It's a visual effect, it has no other meaning other than that. When artists draw they don't take science and physics into consideration, it's all about how it looks. The science just contradicts a good amount of the series.



> And people ask me why I think the OBD is one-sided and biased. Well here's the answer, if you post arguments opposing the norm it's likely that it won't be taken under consideration.


The majority of the posts opposing the norm are from trolls, tards, and fanwankers. We do look at the posts that aren't from that group.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> The artist is not thinking that those sonic booms are created from breaking the sound barrier. It's a visual effect, it has no other meaning other than that. When artists draw they don't take science and physics into consideration, it's all about how it looks. The science just contradicts a good amount of the series.



toriyama sensei... I so sorry, I didn't know you didn't intend for those shockwaves to be a FTS punch... oh wait... you're Irvine kinneas. you probably haven't even seen akira toriyama, much less spoke to him about the intent behind his art... 

when you have a partially sci-fi manga there is a little science involved.
I am not sure those punches were flying at two miles per hour... they were probably hitting over... around 750 M.P.H
how would I know? cause that is the average speed that shockwaves are emmited.

if you aren't acknowleging that fact, then I could ligitimately say that every movement in the manga that is shunkan idou is only one iota faster than the human eye can track something moving.

since there are no spedometers in DBZ fights, the whole hypersonic deal is hyperbole and fan fiction. after all, the only way to tell if they are moving faster than sound is just an artistic nuance. it is meaningless.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 7, 2009)

I see Moses has been banned.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Zero Requiem said:


> I see Moses has been banned.



you missed it...


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

Wesker said:


> If I remember correctly both Roshi and Goku had bullet timing feats back when Goku was smaller.



these are very hard to judge. why?

1. all bullets don't move at the same speed.
depending on the calibur,cartrage load, and barrel length, bullets can be subsonic to supersonic. the bang alone is not an apropriate judge of the speed of the bullet since it is powered by the explosion of gunpowder. the likely culprit of the noise.

2. dodging and outrunning bullets are two different feats.
I can dodge bullets simply by moving before the trigger finger can pull. the reaction time needed is athletic level, but it isn't particularly superhuman.
I cannot outrun a bullet. I would need to be able to reach over at least the 500 MPH mark. and since the mass of the human body is thousands of times higher than a bullet, I would need superhuman powers to reach that speed in the same time as a bullet.

so... did goku dodge or outrun those bullets?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> With Gotenks feat, he is almost half LS, but that's only in travel speed of course.  His battle speed is clearly faster than most other characters he's pit against.



That feat is unquantifiable due to the length of the nap, but based on the following scene where it took him around a minute to reach Buu's house, a generous assumption gives him around mach 800-1000. That's still less than 1% of c.

BTW Mags starts fights with his shields up, he has them on almost all the time. His senses have spanned the entire planet and space. Tracking someone at lightspeed across the earth is completely different than tracking a spaceship in space from another dimension due to the relative velocities, or parallax effect. If you are far away enough from something, even if it is moving very fast it appears to move slowly. For example, if you see a jet plane flying in the sky, it is usually moving at half the speed of sound or more, yet it appears to slowly move across the sky, and you can easily move your hand in front of you faster than the plane appears to move. That doesn't mean your hand is faster than half the speed of sound.

Observing a lightspeed being on earth from earth is a similar scenario.




dark messiah verdandi said:


> these are very hard to judge. why?
> 
> 1. all bullets don't move at the same speed.
> depending on the calibur,cartrage load, and barrel length, bullets can be subsonic to supersonic. the bang alone is not an apropriate judge of the speed of the bullet since it is powered by the explosion of gunpowder. the likely culprit of the noise.
> ...



Roshi caught bullets while they were in-flight. Raditz did the same.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> toriyama sensei... I so sorry, I didn't know you didn't intend for those shockwaves to be a FTS punch... oh wait... you're Irvine kinneas. you probably haven't even seen akira toriyama, much less spoke to him about the intent behind his art...
> 
> when you have a partially sci-fi manga there is a little science involved.
> I am not sure those punches were flying at two miles per hour... they were probably hitting over... around 750 M.P.H
> ...


So attacking me to hurt my argument? Nice one.

Also that's where common sense comes in. Logic tells you that they aren't punching a 2 mph. Not science. 

And then you'd be contradicting everything in the manga. 

See now you're getting a bit off of it there. We know how fast they are moving because of speed calcs. You're trying to use a visual effect that is meant to please the audience to try and downplay Goku's speed. Goku is massively hypersonic, if you can't accept that for some odd reason then you're in the wrong place.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> That feat is unquantifiable due to the length of the nap, but based on the following scene where it took him around a minute to reach Buu's house, a generous assumption gives him around mach 800-1000. That's still less than 1% of c.
> 
> BTW Mags starts fights with his shields up, he has them on almost all the time. His senses have spanned the entire planet and space. Tracking someone at lightspeed across the earth is completely different than tracking a spaceship in space from another dimension due to the relative velocities, or parallax effect. If you are far away enough from something, even if it is moving very fast it appears to move slowly. For example, if you see a jet plane flying in the sky, it is usually moving at half the speed of sound or more, yet it appears to slowly move across the sky, and you can easily move your hand in front of you faster than the plane appears to move. That doesn't mean your hand is faster than half the speed of sound.
> 
> ...



ok. I looked it up and the winchester rifle (the farmers gun) shoots at roughly 700 MPH. that means raditz had a hand speed greater than that.
however hands are remarkably easier to move than the whole body, so getting the body to move at the same speed within the same time is FAR harder.

raditz outruning the bullet from the barrel to the target would be INSANE. he could if he had some flying space to increase his velocity, but outrunning a rifle from a running position? naw. it hasn't proven to be consistant with his showings.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> ok. I looked it up and the winchester rifle (the farmers gun) shoots at roughly 700 MPH. that means raditz had a hand speed greater than that.
> however hands are remarkably easier to move than the whole body, so getting the body to move at the same speed within the same time is FAR harder.



I'm pretty sure Goku dodged bullets in the RR army by moving his entire body out of the way before they hit him. Also there's the Tao pillar feat which was calced at Mach 14 for a minimum


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> prove me wrong. he is usually visable and sonic booms are rarely aparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, just to hit you up on the speed concept in DBZ you can't see them with your eyes since the Saiyan saga. As when Yamacha who fought a Saibaman (which are as strong as Radditz) Gohan could not see them with his eyes, he looked and could not see the fight at all. He had to lock on to their power level just to get an idea of where they are. The fact that when something IRL breaks the sound barrier you can see it and easily keep track of it. And in DBZ they are going way faster than that due to the fact you can't see them at all with your normal eyes. And I don't know at what speed a object has to move for you to be unable to see it. The fact we can see those "impacts" indicates the sound barrier was broken and the molecules in the air are clustered together and pushed away hence the boom we see. My idea on why we see the boom is that when the blows collide the air is displaced and the air in that space is moved at speeds greater than sound. But, I my main point here is that if DBZ fighters are faster than light or not and if they are not how close are they to going at that speed? Cause it is pretty darn clear they are going faster than the speed of sound by a great deal.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Well, just to hit you up on the speed concept in DBZ you can't see them with your eyes since the Saiyan saga. As when Yamacha who fought a Saibaman (which are as strong as Radditz) Gohan could not see them with his eyes, he looked and could not see the fight at all. He had to lock on to their power level just to get an idea of where they are. The fact that when something IRL breaks the sound barrier you can see it and easily keep track of it. And in DBZ they are going way faster than that due to the fact you can't see them at all with your normal eyes. And I don't know at what speed a object has to move for you to be unable to see it. The fact we can see those "impacts" indicates the sound barrier was broken and the molecules in the air are clustered together and pushed away hence the boom we see. My idea on why we see the boom is that when the blows collide the air is displaced and the air in that space is moved at speeds greater than sound. But, I my main point here is that if DBZ fighters are faster than light or not and if they are not how close are they to going at that speed?


Not even close to being FTL.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 7, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Not even close to being FTL.



Not faster, I want to know if it at least = or near that speed.
They are going WAAY over the speed of sound I know that much.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Not faster, I want to know if it at least = or near that speed.
> They are going WAAY over the speed of sound I know that much.


Mach 1000+.

They aren't even relativistic.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 7, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Well, just to hit you up on the speed concept in DBZ you can't see them with your eyes since the Saiyan saga. As when Yamacha who fought a Saibaman (which are as strong as Radditz) Gohan could not see them with his eyes, he looked and could not see the fight at all. He had to lock on to their power level just to get an idea of where they are.



This is not completely true, while they can move too fast to track for short bursts, normal humans still can see them and their attacks up to the end of the manga. They can move completely invisibly for a few minutes at most. 



> The fact that when something IRL breaks the sound barrier you can see it and easily keep track of it. And in DBZ they are going way faster than that due to the fact you can't see them at all with your normal eyes. And I don't know at what speed a object has to move for you to be unable to see it.



And again, this is not really true. Visual acquisition is a complex concept, in certain situations something moving faster than sound can be easily tracked with your eyes, but in other situations something moving slower than sound can't. There are many factors involved, including:

- Speed of the target
- Perception of the viewer
- Acceleration of the target
- Path of the target (it's easier to track something moving in a straight line than zipping all over the place)
- Color of the target
- Color of the surroundings
- Size of the target
- Distance from the viewer to the target

etc.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jul 7, 2009)

Havoc said:


> What attack will Goku use that is killing/koing Magneto before he can erect his shields?


Anything really.Without him consciously amping himself he's not even peak human.And since he can get his shields up before he can do that anything with the speed to do it would splatter him.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> So attacking me to hurt my argument? Nice one.
> 
> Also that's where common sense comes in. Logic tells you that they aren't punching a 2 mph. Not science.
> 
> ...



well, wouldn't these same speed calculations be dependant on the showings that are those meant to please the audience? as endless mike said, the pillar is supposedly moving at MACH 14.

now I don't know how many tards you have encountered to totally destort your sense of speed, but that is SICKENINGLY FAST. I believe negima had a simular feat with rakan and the sword he was traveling on was retardedly fast.

the only thing is we expected that of rakan, but tao pai pai? nah...

mach 14 is like... 11,000 MPH. that is stupidly fast.

mach 14 is what I would put goku's max flying speed at. its more than enough to get you anywhere fast. now goku would start burning the atmosphere up after 19,000 mph, so that aint happening. (mach 25).

I don't mind him being called massively hypersonic at all, but only when using overland flight. that is NOT his dashing speed nor his fighting speed.

for example. a porche can hit around 200-250 mph. it is not able to be tracked by the human eye at those speeds upclose. so that would be the average speed that is needed for shunkan idou. hypersonic? hell no. fast. yes.

now at the same rate the porche cannot continuously run at those speeds forever. it is the maximum speed and it takes time and distance to accelerate to that speed.

goku's max speed is high too, but it takes time to reach it. when you are only trying to run behind the enemy, you will never reach your top speed. because you lack inertia.

I hope people didn't think I meant his fly speed wasn't hypersonic. just his hand to hand combat. it is significantly slower.





Endless Mike said:


> I'm pretty sure Goku dodged bullets in the RR army by moving his entire body out of the way before they hit him. Also there's the Tao pillar feat which was calced at Mach 14 for a minimum


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 7, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> This is not completely true, while they can move too fast to track for short bursts, normal humans still can see them and their attacks up to the end of the manga. They can move completely invisibly for a few minutes at most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good point.

And one more speed feat I want to confirm is when Gohan fought Cell, Cell had a bag of senzu beans in his hand Gohan was around 50 ft away and took the bag from Cell without him knowing Gohan had even moved at all. Only thing he knew was that he had the bag of beans. And another speed feat was Gotenks when he fought Buu, he flew around the world so many times in seconds he made a nucleus shaped trial of energy that wrapped around the planet making it look like an atom. But, we can all say Goku is faster than light if he uses Instant Transmission, right? (just remembered that feat of his)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> well, wouldn't these same speed calculations be dependant on the showings that are those meant to please the audience? as endless mike said, the pillar is supposedly moving at MACH 14.
> 
> now I don't know how many tards you have encountered to totally destort your sense of speed, but that is SICKENINGLY FAST. I believe negima had a simular feat with rakan and the sword he was traveling on was retardedly fast.
> 
> ...


Goku is Mach 1000+. Also with Mach 25 and the burning up the atmosphere thing, odds are Akira doesn't know that and he doesn't know that Goku is Mach 1000+. Again Akira didn't make the manga with the intention of having Goku in the OBD, so science is meh right now when it comes to the burning up the atmosphere thing.

Also why would Goku's max flying speed be Mach 14 when Hibari and Mukuro from KHR who are faaaaaaaaaaar slower than Goku be Mach 20+?



Belly Ranks said:


> Very good point.
> 
> And one more speed feat I want to confirm is when Gohan fought Cell, Cell had a bag of senzu beans in his hand Gohan was around 50 ft away and took the bag from Cell without him knowing Gohan had even moved at all. Only thing he knew was that he had the bag of beans. And another speed feat was Gotenks when he fought Buu, he flew around the world so many times in seconds he made a nucleus shaped trial of energy that wrapped around the planet making it look like an atom. But, we can all say Goku is faster than light if he uses Instant Transmission, right? (just remembered that feat of his)


IRRC, IT turns Goku into particles that then travel at lightspeed. But then again that's from the English Dub of the anime so I dunno.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 7, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Goku is Mach 1000+. Also with Mach 25 and the burning up the atmosphere thing, odds are Akira doesn't know that and he doesn't know that Goku is Mach 1000+. Again Akira didn't make the manga with the intention of having Goku in the OBD, so science is meh right now when it comes to the burning up the atmosphere thing.
> 
> Also why would Goku's max flying speed be Mach 14 when Hibari and Mukuro from KHR who are faaaaaaaaaaar slower than Goku be Mach 20+?
> 
> ...



Akira made his anime when we were just learning to break the sound barrier I don't think he put that in mind. And It would be pretty fail to see burning characters everytime there was a fight, good point.

And in the English Dub, I also heard it can bring you anywhere you want to go instantaneously. And for it to take a Kai to the Namekian planet in an instant which was in a different galaxy. That means that Instant Transmission>Light Speed=Goku using IT is FTL.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 7, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> IRRC, IT turns Goku into particles that then travel at lightspeed. But then again that's from the English Dub of the anime so I dunno.



In the manga IT is just teleportation, the normal kind, you know.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Akira made his anime when we were just learning to break the sound barrier I don't think he put that in mind. And It would be pretty fail to see burning characters everytime there was a fight, good point.
> 
> And in the English Dub, I also heard it can bring you anywhere you want to go instantaneously. And for it to take a Kai to the Namekian planet in an instant which was in a different galaxy. That means that Instant Transmission>Light Speed=Goku using IT is FTL.


That would be true if IT wasn't considered teleportation.



> In the manga IT is just teleportation, the normal kind, you know.


Sadly, I never read the manga.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Goku is Mach 1000+. Also with Mach 25 and the burning up the atmosphere thing, odds are Akira doesn't know that and he doesn't know that Goku is Mach 1000+. Again Akira didn't make the manga with the intention of having Goku in the OBD, so science is meh right now when it comes to the burning up the atmosphere thing.
> 
> Also why would Goku's max flying speed be Mach 14 when Hibari and Mukuro from KHR who are faaaaaaaaaaar slower than Goku be Mach 20+?



so roughly 780,000 MPH... that is too bloody much. I have never seen anyone move like that. instead of parting water, it would have evaporated due to the atmosphere exploding... along with the rest of the state.
 nothing of substantial mass can travel that fast on earth. NOTHING.

the fact that goku can even breath makes that look impossible. 
If we can't use logic in his flight speed, then how can it be used in the battle dome? and why the fuck does he used instant transmission if he can fly that fast.

being able to move 780,000 mph in a oxygen rich enviroment... if goku had on a space suit, he would not need to teleport. In a vacuum that would make jaws drop.


also, him being able to see the landscape totally destroys that... DBZ IS illogical...


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 7, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> That would be true if IT wasn't considered teleportation.
> 
> 
> Sadly, I never read the manga.



What does teleportation have to do with it?
Don't get me wrong when I ask this.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> What does teleportation have to do with it?
> Don't get me wrong when I ask this.


Teleportation is the ability to travel from one point in space to another without physically crossing the intervening distance. 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> so roughly 780,000 MPH... that is too bloody much. I have never seen anyone move like that. instead of parting water, it would have evaporated due to the atmosphere exploding... along with the rest of the state.
> nothing of substantial mass can travel that fast on earth. NOTHING.
> 
> the fact that goku can even breath makes that look impossible.
> If we can't use logic in his flight speed, then how can it be used in the battle dome? and why the fuck does he used instant transmission if he can fly that fast.


Again, Toriyama didn't take into account that we would be doing this. He didn't even know Goku was Mach 1000+, nor does he care. These scientific contradictions are ignored because they don't matter. We know Goku is Mach 1000+. IT is teleportation and is instantaneous, it will get him anywhere faster than he can fly.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> If we can't use logic in his flight speed, then how can it be used in the battle dome? and why the fuck does he used instant transmission if he can fly that fast.



Because one, he can't breath in space and two, it would still take much longer just flying.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> *so roughly 780,000 MPH... that is too bloody much. I have never seen anyone move like that.* instead of parting water, it would have evaporated due to the atmosphere exploding... along with the rest of the state.



I've never seen anything go at hypersonic speeds in real life, guess that means any fictional character that moves past that is going way too fast.



> nothing of substantial mass can travel that fast on earth. NOTHING.



Hey welcome to fiction.



> the fact that goku can even breath makes that look impossible.
> If we can't use logic in his flight speed, then how can it be used in the battle dome? and why the fuck does he used instant transmission if he can fly that fast.



You aren't ignoring logic, you are ignoring the laws of physics that the manga already choose to ignore and accepting the ones that the manga did not ignore.



> being able to move 780,000 mph in a oxygen rich enviroment... if goku had on a space suit, he would not need to teleport. In a vacuum that would make jaws drop.



No, he still kinda would since he has to travel to the other ends of galaxies from time to time.



> also, him being able to see the landscape totally destroys that... DBZ IS illogical...



So is 90% of fiction.

Have a good time in your OBD tutorial.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I've never seen anything go at hypersonic speeds in real life, guess that means any fictional character that moves past that is going way too fast.


OI! mach 1000 is not hypersonic. its >re-entry speed. hypersonic stops at 18,999. and I meant to say anything with the mass of a human. 




> Hey welcome to fiction.


hmm. since we are going this route, how about the word hyperbole. it is often used in fiction.




> You aren't ignoring logic, you are ignoring the laws of physics that the manga already choose to ignore and accepting the ones that the manga did not ignore.


so how can they be chosen to fight against characters that do live within those physical barriers? if goku is supposedly mach 1000 (*nothing* shows that) then he should be disalowed to fight anyone who isn't in the looneytoons verse since him flying in their universes would burn the atmosphere to nothing



> No, he still kinda would since he has to travel to the other ends of galaxies from time to time.


I mean, he wouldn't need it. with a spacesuit he could breath more than one hour and he would be flying at a rate many times mach 1000 in space since it has no friction and all. he could actually reach the top speed on earth for one instance and cruise without any significant slowdown for A LONG time.



> So is 90% of fiction.
> 
> Have a good time in your OBD tutorial.



fiction and bullshit... two different things mang.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> OI! mach 1000 is not hypersonic. its >re-entry speed. hypersonic stops at 18,999. and I meant to say anything with the mass of a human.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hyperbole isn't relevant in calcs.

Since Goku flying at top speed never burned up the atmosphere he can't. He can't use it.

Um he would need it to travel to different galaxies. Not to mention it's more efficient.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

back on topic yeah.... magneto wins. the human brain can fire a synapse at around 200 miles per hour. without enhancing anything, magneto can think lucidly at ten times that of a human's synapse rate. his synapses fire at about 2000 MPH.

now goku may be MACH 1000 (. it is stupid and unfounded by any proof. )
but he has to think about even flying. I would equalize goku's synapse rate since superman's is the same as magneto's. goku thinking faster than superman... hell no. so just make it equal.

now if they are both thinking at the same rate, then whoever attacks first wins. goku's weapon is his fists and feet, but magneto's weapon is... anything that remotely caries an electromagnetic charge... even the whole planet.
(which can be used to enhance his powers to ... well, planetary levels.)

so does goku's dash or magneto's instant blood control happen faster... Im putting mah dollars on magneto.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> back on topic yeah.... magneto wins. the human brain can fire a synapse at around 200 miles per hour. without enhancing anything, magneto can think lucidly at ten times that of a human's synapse rate. his synapses fire at about 2000 MPH.
> 
> now goku may be MACH 1000 (. it is stupid and unfounded by any proof. )
> but he has to think about even flying. I would equalize goku's synapse rate since superman's is the same as magneto's. goku thinking faster than superman... hell no. so just make it equal.
> ...



Goku is a lot faster than a normal Human can process thought -_-


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Goku is a lot faster than a normal Human can process thought -_-



that...Is why I equalized him with magneto and superman. both can think ten times faster than a normal human without effort...


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

This is still going on... What happened to the derailment?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2009)

Nooo, topic, go awaaay


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 7, 2009)

WTF...29 pages. 

Why is this happening in the OBD all of a sudden?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2009)

Moviedec infestation


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

MvC troll squad... They'll be back


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 7, 2009)

AH SHIT HELL NO


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Happened in Pro X vs Vegeta aswell.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 7, 2009)

Endless Mike should remake that 1 million/trillion vegittos vs Lord of Nightmares just for the heck of it 

Cause I'm tempted to do it myself


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 7, 2009)

This thread is overrated


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Testrun said:


> Endless Mike should remake that 1 million/trillion vegittos vs Lord of Nightmares just for the heck of it
> 
> Cause I'm tempted to do it myself



We're gonna have to wait till they come back :ho


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> This thread is overrated



I gave it one star and it only decreased by one star.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

What the hell at Goku not being Mach1? He's in the 1,000's.


----------



## Razor Ramon (Jul 7, 2009)

What is this topic even about? 

You don't have to be faster than Mach 1 to blitz _Magneto_.


----------



## Razor Ramon (Jul 7, 2009)

Goku wins, duh.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL two post and he gets banned


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

They're like roaches.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

what the fuck just happened...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

More are going to come are'nt they?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadly yes... I think so.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

Meh, whatever the mere fact that you see people saying Goku can be Mach 1000 or whatever but still won't blitz Magneto just tells me that I'm dealing with people who don't know what they're talking about.

Or fanboys, or retards, or both. Probably a little bit of everything.

1 it's been cool, reaming fanboy ass that is, would do it again.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> Meh, whatever the mere fact that you see people saying Goku can be Mach 1000 or whatever but still won't blitz Magneto just tells me that I'm dealing with people who don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Or fanboys, or retards, or both. Probably a little bit of everything.
> 
> 1 it's been cool, reaming fanboy ass that is, would do it again.



go fuck yourself. If you where paying attention to the whole argument you won't be a close minded jackass.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> Meh, whatever the mere fact that you see people saying Goku can be Mach 1000 or whatever but still won't blitz Magneto just tells me that *I'm dealing with people who don't know what they're talking about.*


*OH.
THE.
IRONY.*


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> More are going to come are'nt they?





Buff Daddy said:


> Meh, whatever the mere fact that you see people saying Goku can be Mach 1000 or whatever but still won't blitz Magneto just tells me that I'm dealing with people who don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Or fanboys, or retards, or both. Probably a little bit of everything.
> 
> 1 it's been cool, reaming fanboy ass that is, would do it again.


They have arrived.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not close minded, more or less, an unbiased source of information who actually knows what they're talking about (unlike the pseudo intellectuals I see plaguing this topic).

Honestly, if the cogs in your head don't go off when you see someone proclaiming Mach 1000 as nothing to Magneto you either need to 

A.) Read more Magneto comics
B.) Hop off Magneto's dick
C.) Stop being retarded


Probably a mixture of all three, tbqh. Magneto's got good reactions, for a human, Goku's reactions and movements are superhuman. To say Magneto is going to not only be able to react to Goku's all out movements but actually win this fight is blatant fanboyism to the nth degree.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone add the win to Magneto and close this topic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> Meh, whatever the mere fact that you see people saying Goku can be Mach 1000 or whatever but still won't blitz Magneto just tells me that I'm dealing with people who don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Or fanboys, or retards, or both. Probably a little bit of everything.
> 
> 1 it's been cool, reaming fanboy ass that is, would do it again.



You know what i'd like to see from you, a post where you didn't flame people Moses.

Also can some mod just lock this topic.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd like to see a post from this message board that accurately represents the characters at hand.

Instead of Magneto moving, thinking and reacting a lightspeed because he blocked a Dazzler attack.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> I'm not close minded, more or less, an unbiased source of information who actually knows what they're talking about (unlike the pseudo intellectuals I see plaguing this topic).
> 
> Honestly, if the cogs in your head don't go off when you see someone proclaiming Mach 1000 as nothing to Magneto you either need to
> 
> ...



Moses? or just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? maybe you should of listen to the whole arguements before deciding a who will win instead of making an Intelligence flame.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> I'd like to see a post from this message board that accurately represents the characters at hand.
> 
> Instead of Magneto moving, thinking and reacting a lightspeed because he blocked a Dazzler attack.



Yep your Moses. fight states Magneto(prime), both characters a bloodlusted and are out for blood. and if you look at the scan more carefully you might understand, dupe.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> Meh, whatever the mere fact that you see people saying Goku can be Mach 1000 or whatever but still won't blitz Magneto just tells me that I'm dealing with people who don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Or fanboys, or retards, or both. Probably a little bit of everything.
> 
> 1 it's been cool, reaming fanboy ass that is, would do it again.



Go fuck youself you dupe.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

There aren't any arguments to listen to, just a few guys who read a respect thread a few times telling a genuine comic book fan that Magneto moves and reacts at light speed and expecting not to get laughed at.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> I'd like to see a post from this message board that accurately represents the characters at hand.
> 
> Instead of Magneto moving, thinking and reacting a lightspeed because he blocked a Dazzler attack.


The problem is, this is Magneto prime. Only the best of his feats are counted. the best of his feats are higher than what Goku can handel. Perhaps if this were not magneto prime....
Hell, spiderman prime would give him trouble.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

Magneto's been bloodlusted multiple times and didn't come anywhere near Goku speeds.

Because he isn't fast, at all. He's a human with trained human reflexes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 7, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> The problem is, this is Magneto prime. Only the best of his feats are counted. the best of his feats are higher than what Goku can handel. Perhaps if this were not magneto prime....
> Hell, spiderman prime would give him trouble.



Well considering Spiderman Prime is a cosmic, that a given.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> I'd like to see a post from this message board that accurately represents the characters at hand.
> 
> Instead of Magneto moving, thinking and reacting a lightspeed because he blocked a Dazzler attack.



How fast do you think you have to be to be capable of reacting to individual photons?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

All I see is a bunch of butthurt trolls "BAWWWWWW, our favorite character is losing to a pensioner... We must cherry pick"


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> There aren't any arguments to listen to, just a few guys who read a respect thread a few times telling a genuine comic book fan that Magneto moves and reacts at light speed and expecting not to get laughed at.



yeah so you going to ignore the all our arguments then and not rebuke a thing. not helping your side of the arguement.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

What arguement?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Watchman said:


> How fast do you think you have to be to be capable of reacting to individual photons?



Nikushimi would probably say Itachi speed.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

Magneto blocked an attack from Dazzler, he didn't react to protons, what the hell?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

Jplaya Itachi could solo both characters here.



> Magneto blocked an attack from Dazzler, he didn't react to protons, what the hell?



He has more than that feat. The respect threads even have the scans, the ones you keep ignoring because it'll hurt your case.

Also, please lock this crapfest up.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> Magneto blocked an attack from Dazzler, he didn't react to protons, what the hell?



magneto even state light is within his range.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

How well can Goku withstand torture?


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

You don't understand that you haven't made an argument.

You proclaimed Magneto blocked a Dazzler attack therefore he's lightspeed. That's absurd, even more absurd is the description of the feat.

For instance.

_Magneto looks at the light of Dazzlers attack in her hand as she charges it up_

*Fanboy*: Datz Magneto letting light pass through him right durrrrr. Colossus iz alzo light speed becuz he lookin at it 2.

_Dazzler throws the attack at Magneto who happened to have his shield up do to the fact that Dazzler was TELLING him she's going to attack him_

*Fanboy*: Datz Magneto blocking photonsout the air durrrr.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

Light is within his power range, not speed reaction range.

He was telling Dazzler that he's a better energy manipulator than her. GOD.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Of course, theres him reacting to Northstar and tracking a lightspeeder across the planet


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> You don't understand that you haven't made an argument.
> 
> You proclaimed Magneto blocked a Dazzler attack therefore he's lightspeed. That's absurd, even more absurd is the description of the feat.
> 
> ...


other scans also support his reactions feats. douche


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

> All I see is a bunch of butthurt trolls "BAWWWWWW, our favorite character is losing to a pensioner... We must cherry pick"



Now THIS, is irony.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

10char


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

No scan supports Magneto at anywhere near light speed, because he isn't close to it. Magneto brags about training with his son who spent the majority of his career at 180 mph. Jezuz Chrizt dats some light speed stuff up in huya.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

lets just let this thread rust in pieces.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Buff Daddy said:


> No scan supports Magneto at anywhere near light speed, because he isn't close to it. Magneto brags about training with his son who spent the majority of his career at 180 mph. Jezuz Chrizt dats some light speed stuff up in huya.



the point is he's being shown reacting to speedsters anyway including teleporters.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

XD @ the reacting at Northstar feat.

Did you also forget to mention that Magneto claims Northstar wasn't moving faster than his son and is a chump compared to Quicksilver in the very same instance?


----------



## Buff Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

DEFINITE light speed actions and reactions right there.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

@ buff daddy. i will give you some advice. concede this fight. Keep arguing, and you'll get bad rep or even get banned.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 7, 2009)

My bet before he reaches 25 posts, he will be banned

 the other guy at 2 posts got banned


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

one he reacted to night crawlers teleportation during it. the fact he needed to know where and when supports this.

Goku told cell he was attacking and what did cell do? stand there looking like a constipated beetle.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> @ buff daddy. i will give you some advice. concede this fight. Keep arguing, and you'll get bad rep or even get banned.



You are aware he's Moses?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried to warn him...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> You are aware he's Moses?



it crossed my mind...


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]

:ho


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :ho



True, Who wants to troll forever?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 7, 2009)

I vote for an IP Ban!


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> I vote for an IP Ban!



No because i want him to troll more.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

For once, let the thread die.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> For once, let the thread die.



why won't you just ban all the Magneto ones in the lounge or make a policy to not have comic characters vs DBZ characters.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

You seen the way he acts in the Goku vs Superman threads he won't let it die.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> why won't you just ban all the Magneto ones in the lounge or make a policy to not have comic characters vs DBZ characters.


 
They are locked. And I can't do that, only the admins can do that. 



Phanteros said:


> You seen the way he acts in the Goku vs Superman threads he won't let it die.


 
Which doesn't mean that you can keep bumping the thread either just for the lulz. Just let it die.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 7, 2009)

Magneto having only ten times human reaction speed and being able to react to super-speeders, track people at lightspeed, and react to teleporters is extremely inconsistent.

Where does the "ten times" figure come from?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

Not that this matters, as this is the most powerful form of Magneto. Unless you want to play word games and say "Yeah most powerful! Not the fastest!" or something like that. We should go by the high feat unless there is an abundant amount of evidence this version of Magneto is slower than the high feat.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Not that this matters, as this is the most powerful form of Magneto. Unless you want to play word games and say "Yeah most powerful! Not the fastest!" or something like that. We should go by the high feat unless there is an abundant amount of evidence this version of Magneto is slower than the high feat.



exactly like my Wonderwoman(Prime state) vs Goku


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Magneto having only ten times human reaction speed and being able to react to super-speeders, track people at lightspeed, and react to teleporters is extremely inconsistent.
> 
> Where does the "ten times" figure come from?



it isn't his reaction time, but his congnative speed. he can THINK ten times faster than humans, and is totally aware. that is not bad at all. especially because it is without exerting any energy. if you did not know this, magneto can enhance his autonomic functions (neural, muscular,cognative,skeletal...)
by internalizing his powers and drawing on EM energies.

he also has a pretty much unlimited power base to work with because he can directly mainline EM energy from the planet itself.

now when you say him being able to track speedsters, that is because magneto can sense EVERY living being in the magnetosphere he is residing in. this means after this initial thougt is made, if he wants to know where you are he does. after magneto decides he needs to track anyone, no matter how far or how fast they are going he knows EXACTLY where they are.

think of the earth as being an extention of his body. if you feel a spider crawl on your leg, you feel him the whole time. instantly. think of a person on earth as a spider on his leg.



finally this says his reaction speed. 17,000% higher than a human's. the synaptic firing rate is just to cognate images. the bioeletric impulse rate is to show reflexive speed. since his powers are derived from his nervous system, his shield would erect as a natural defence against harm.

17,000% = 1700 x a humans reaction speed. enough for ya?


EDIT. apon further inspection his cognative speed is 14.5 times that of a human. shit, that's fast.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 7, 2009)

God this thread has 32 pages and most of this thread is nothing more then DBZ wanking and flaming. Can we lock this now or delete it so the OBD will never see this thread ever again.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Lock it, Platinum needs it to complete the wiki page on this shit.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

You want this thread to be locked talk to one of the moderators.


----------



## Guilmo (Jul 7, 2009)

Goku wins. Now you can lock it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> Goku wins. Now you can lock it.



Get the fuck out


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Not this shit again.


----------



## Guilmo (Jul 7, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Get the fuck out



that was so mean you did not have to say that.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Dude, read the thread and you'll understand why he said that.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> that was so mean you did not have to say that.



if you know the whole argument you wouldn't be saying that.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> it isn't his reaction time, but his congnative speed. he can THINK ten times faster than humans, and is totally aware. that is not bad at all. especially because it is without exerting any energy. if you did not know this, magneto can enhance his autonomic functions (neural, muscular,cognative,skeletal...)
> by internalizing his powers and drawing on EM energies.
> 
> he also has a pretty much unlimited power base to work with because he can directly mainline EM energy from the planet itself.
> ...


Ah okay, yeah know what you mean now. I agree with this post then. I thought you meant reaction too.


----------



## Guilmo (Jul 7, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> if you know the whole argument you wouldn't be saying that.


the whole argument tells me i was right and you are wrong.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

10char


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 7, 2009)

I wonder how long this dupe lives?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> the whole argument tells me i was right and you are wrong.



Hi Moses, I am going to give you a friendly "GO FUCK YOURSELF"


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is easily one of the dumbest thread on the OBD to made since the Raizen's stomach thread.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2009)

Will i get more posts to add to the Wiki .


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> the whole argument tells me i was right and you are wrong.



Then explain why you think the argument goes in your favor, and I will try and explain why it isn't(Unless you are a very convincing debater and change our minds!)


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> This is easily one of the dumbest thread on the OBD to made since the Raizen's stomach thread.



This is the dumbest thread I've witnessed.


----------



## Guilmo (Jul 7, 2009)

youre right this is the dumbest thread becus of all these ignorent magneto fanboys.



Chibi_Kuja said:


> Then explain why you think the argument goes in your favor, and I will try and explain why it isn't(Unless you are a very convincing debater and change our minds!)



i wont bother i dowt you will listen anyways.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> the whole argument tells me i was right and you are wrong.



please state your reason or go fly a kite.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> This is the dumbest thread I've witnessed.


You should see the Goku vs Naruto thread on Mangafox.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> youre right this is the dumbest thread becus of all these ignorent magneto fanboys.
> 
> 
> 
> i wont bother i dowt you will listen anyways.



we will listen. oh wait you said your not arguing so get out.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

My brains dead enough 

EDIT: To nWo


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> youre right this is the dumbest thread becus of all these ignorent magneto fanboys.
> 
> 
> 
> i wont bother i dowt you will listen anyways.



Come on enlighten us, your excellent use of spelling and grammar indicates we have a true genius on our hands .


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> youre right this is the dumbest thread becus of all these ignorent magneto fanboys.
> 
> 
> 
> i wont bother i dowt you will listen anyways.


Then why bother posting at all?
Dumbass!


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh grand, exalted master. Teach us the ways to show those Magneto fanboys


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

I lol at people saying this is the dumbest thread ever, yet continuously posting in it...
It will never die if those off-topic statements are continuously writen down.

anyhow... here is something I forgot about. what is stopping magneto from draining the supersaiyan form right off of goku. it is a body activation which means that bioelectrical energy is the source. magneto can absorb ANY type of energy that is even remotely related to electromagnetism.

he sucked the phoenix force right outta phoenix and he has been shown to practically eat lightning, nukes, and other types of force. guess what he shits...  (I say practically because he didn't eat them with his mouth. they were all absorbed perfectly )

I have seen super-saiyajin sucked off, so we know it is possible. there is nothing stopping him either.


----------



## Guilmo (Jul 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Come on enlighten us, your excellent use of spelling and grammar indicates we have a true genius on our hands .


^ the truest post in this thread.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> ^ the truest post in this thread.



How about you give your reasoning? You don't want us "Magneto fanboys" claiming the victory unjustly do you?


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Guilmo said:


> ^ the truest post in this thread.



If you not giving no reason on why Goku should win then leave.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2009)

If only I had a flam-e thrower


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

omfg lmao the influx of idiots is just hilarious.

Also dark messiah actually raises a good point. Though it won't matter in the long run imo.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> If only I had a flam-e thrower



All of the gas is gone, wasted it on this shit.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 7, 2009)

WTF is this...  This thread is already decided.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

The Rock

10char


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

I smell what you're cooking


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

NWO would not win this match because it isn't the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be!


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Jabroni

10char


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 7, 2009)

What was this thread about again ? Something about Magneto beating Goku in a fight?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, those guys convinced us Goku would stomp hard.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

.

just thinking of new ways for magneto to win... seizures. like what he did to jean. take a nice,dense concentration of EM energy and release it in goku's brain... instant shutdown.

also he could shut down all signals to goku's brain manually, for brain death.
I bet he could mimick tousen's bankai and shut down every function except for pain reception. then crank that up to eleven...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

They were that DAMN good! Five time, five time,five time,five time,five time debating champions.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> NWO would not win this match because it isn't the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be!


Yes it does.  the nWo had Bret Hart in it once


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDflld8V1do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

Bret Hart in NWO? Was there anybody in WCW who was'nt?


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

well its official since no goku fans can't present an argument that we are victorious


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2009)

Can someone PM Evilmoogle and ask him to close this thread?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

nWo said:


> Yes it does.  the nWo had Bret Hart in it once



I am aware  But who hasn't been lol


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 7, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> well its official since no goku fans can't present an argument that we are victorious





MAGNETO:that fighter was... impressive, but I am the master of magnetism.

DMV: its over! we won!




MUGEN never lied. mags wins.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg3D7KO-LXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 7, 2009)

What the fuck are you guys doing? I started this thread a long time ago for the sole purpose of fun, calm and kind discussion that would last maybe 2 pages tops. 

I mean come on...we all know Magneto wins.

I come back today and THIS IS WHAT MY THREAD HAS BECOME!?!? 

You should all positive rep me for even making a thread that has lasted for 35 pages.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 7, 2009)

18 pages for me


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Can someone PM Evilmoogle and ask him to close this thread?



Yes please, somebody hop to it, before Moses comes back again.


----------



## Monzaemon (Jul 7, 2009)

The scan where Magneto is supposedly reacting to a lightspeed attack is being heavily misinterpreted. I guess we could also say that Itachi has relativistic reaction speed since he intercepted a lightning with Susano'o, when he could have activated the technique before Kirin was fired off? Or Goku is FTL because he "reacted" to Tien's Taiyoken, when he knew that the attack was coming and could have easily taken the glasses from Roshi before it was fired off?

Magneto has failed to react to much slower attacks multiple times. I don't see a reason why Goku couldn't speed blitz him.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 7, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> 1700 x a humans reaction speed.




The top speed for human reaction is 1/10th of a second. That should enable Magneto to react to something happening in a 17,000th of a second.

If SSJ3 Goku (which is who the OP states is battling, so he begins like this) started 10 meters away from Magneto, and lets say he can match SSJ Gotenks speed feat of Mach 1000 (and I personally believe he can't. Even Gotenk's feat was the max allowance based on flying to Buu's house in a minute, which may or may not have been on the other side of the world or not. Goku isn't Gotenks either.) 

Let's also for arguments sake say that he can instantly reach that speed (lol).

Only then would be able to outhit Magneto's reactions, by reaching Magneto in a 34,029th of a second, which means that even with these absurd allowances, _Goku only outbeats him by 50%_


In actuality, Goku will have to accelerate to that speed, and it's probably to safe to say he can't reach that speed in 10 meters, if he can replicate Gotenk's max speed full stop, and this is with help from starting in SSJ3 and being bloodlusted/out of character.

If you're reading that correct, that's even more proof that Magneto stomps this.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

Monzaemon said:


> The scan where Magneto is supposedly reacting to a lightspeed attack is being heavily misinterpreted. I guess we could also say that Itachi has relativistic reaction speed since he intercepted a lightning with Susano'o, when he could have activated the technique before Kirin was fired off? Or Goku is FTL because he "reacted" to Tien's Taiyoken, when he knew that the attack was coming and could have easily taken the glasses from Roshi before it was fired off?
> 
> Magneto has failed to react to much slower attacks multiple times. I don't see a reason why Goku couldn't speed blitz him.



You mean like when DBZ characters fail to react to spit? Or when Gohan can't catch an earring?

This is the strongest version of Magneto, are these "slower reaction times" in this strongest version's comics in abundance, that is not obvious PIS?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Jul 7, 2009)

Did you guys not read the feats of Magneto prime? He can follow lightspeed without even having to be there. He is able to see/feel anything going on in the world, if need be. He even knew where Nightcrawler was teleporting before NC knew.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2009)

Magneto has on screen scans of being thousands of times faster than a human, reacts to Polaris as a dismisse slowpoke (he could theoretically 99% speed of light if he wanted to) right before he goes from the middle of the pacific to space and then new york in a few seconds,  reacts to Thor whose reflexes have him throw stuff at the other side of the galaxy in seconds, Ciclop's Optic Blasts, who are also on the lightspeeds I think (unsure), reacts to Gallactus and the Silver Surfer, who are casual FTL'ers, reacts to FTL speeds on panel, reacts to Light visibly during the time it's blasted, and with characters while they're traveling at or faster than the speed of light.
A guy whose power is sooo deeply conected with magnetism and the electromagnetic spectrum.

And people still argue Goku has feathers up his ass and likes to squat Meep Meep from time to time.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

Monzaemon said:


> The scan where Magneto is supposedly reacting to a lightspeed attack is being heavily misinterpreted. I guess we could also say that Itachi has relativistic reaction speed since he intercepted a lightning with Susano'o, when he could have activated the technique before Kirin was fired off? Or Goku is FTL because he "reacted" to Tien's Taiyoken, when he knew that the attack was coming and could have easily taken the glasses from Roshi before it was fired off?
> 
> Magneto has failed to react to much slower attacks multiple times. I don't see a reason why Goku couldn't speed blitz him.



Plot. Magneto is written by many different writters. So he has many different feats. That don't go together. So with Comics when we use the characters we use there best feats. Magento best feat is FTL. So we use it.

Even the simplest of minds can get this.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Plot. Magneto is written by many different writters. So he has many different feats. That don't go together. So with Comics when we use the characters we use there best feats. Magento best feat is FTL. So we use it.
> 
> Even the simplest of minds can get this.



But can a cave man?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

Trolls can't.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 7, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> You mean like when DBZ characters fail to react to spit? Or when Gohan can't catch an earring?
> 
> This is the strongest version of Magneto, are these "slower reaction times" in this strongest version's comics in abundance, that is not obvious PIS?



How do you know that spit wasn't super fast?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> How do you know that spit wasn't super fast?



This my friend is prbly the stupidest argument your going to create.
I mean let me guess you think this spit travels at FTL speed.
Lets make that bar red.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 7, 2009)

If it makes you feel better we generally ignore the spit incident as a ridiculous inconsistency.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> How do you know that spit wasn't super fast?



This is definitely a wiki worthy post .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

I think someone should post this in the convo.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 7, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> If it makes you feel better we generally ignore the spit incident as a ridiculous inconsistency.



Most of the Buu saga was a ridiculous inconsistency.  He made everyone weaker after Cell Saga, then brang them back up at the end.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Most of the Buu saga was a ridiculous inconsistency.  He made everyone weaker after Cell Saga, then brang them back up at the end.



Uhhuh. And your proof is?


----------



## King BOo (Jul 7, 2009)

I was joking about the spit thing lol, it the characters in the buu saga just seemed powered down to me, not like I'm saying that helps Goku in the debate.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I was joking about the spit thing lol, it the characters in the buu saga just seemed powered down to me, not like I'm saying that helps Goku in the debate.


Then why bring it up?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I was joking about the spit thing lol, it the characters in the buu saga just seemed powered down to me, not like I'm saying that helps Goku in the debate.



How were they weak? Nothing shows that they were depowered at all.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Magellan said:


> How were they weak? Nothing shows that they were depowered at all.


Look at how big SSJ2 Gohan's Kamehameha was.  You would never see a Kamehameha that size again.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

nWo said:


> Look at how big SSJ2 Gohan's Kamehameha was.  You would never see a Kamehameha that size again.



And this proves they're are depowered how?


----------



## Marche (Jul 7, 2009)

nWo said:


> Look at how big SSJ2 Gohan's Kamehameha was.  You would never see a Kamehameha that size again.



Father-son Kamehameha?


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Goku was just motivating Gohan.  He was only there in spirit.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

Still no proof that they were depowered.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

nWo said:


> Goku was just motivating Gohan.  He was only there in spirit.



Size of the blast means nothing, Vegeta's final flash was bigger than Gohan's Kamehameha. Does that mean Vegeta>>>SSJ2 Gohan? No. It's just the size of the blast. It in no way tells you how much power it has by the size of it.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Size of the blast means nothing, Vegeta's final flash was bigger than Gohan's Kamehameha. Does that mean Vegeta>>>SSJ2 Gohan? No. It's just the size of the blast. It in no way tells you how much power it has by the size of it.



Thats what she said..

Jokes aside im still waiting to see how they are depowered.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Thats what she said..
> 
> Jokes aside im still waiting to see how they are depowered.


Well wait no longer.  There is no sufficient evidence that anyone was powered down.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

Actually there is evidence of just the opposite. Kid Buu being a casual planet buster when SSJ Goku from the Cell arc had to use a bunch of energy for such an attack. So they actually got stronger.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 7, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Actually there is evidence of just the opposite. Kid Buu being a casual planet buster when SSJ Goku from the Cell arc had to use a bunch of energy for such an attack. So they actually got stronger.



I guess, but there were parts like when Buu was penetrated by bullets.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I guess, but there were parts like when Buu was penetrated by bullets.



Did it do anything? No. Just because he didn't dodge doesn't mean he couldn't.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I guess, but there were parts like when Buu was penetrated by bullets.



Well Buu is basically rubber gum so...What do you expect?


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I guess, but there were parts like when Buu was penetrated by bullets.



Variable durability. Buu is amorphous goo after all.


As for all the inconsistencies in Dragonball; that's exactly the point. No one can argue against Magneto and say that he is slow because he was tagged by slow characters when he has shown light speed reaction and reacting to teleporting with his perception. That's Marvel's inconsistencies.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

So is there any arguments for why Magneto does not win then?


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 7, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> So is there any arguments for why Magneto does not win then?



If Goku starts a mere meter from Magneto, maybe he can KO punch him before he gets up a shield/does an attack.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 7, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Variable durability. Buu is amorphous goo after all.
> 
> 
> As for all the inconsistencies in Dragonball; that's exactly the point. No one can argue against Magneto and say that he is slow because he was tagged by slow characters when he has shown light speed reaction and reacting to teleporting with his perception. That's Marvel's inconsistencies.



The only signficant inconsistency in dbz was the Cell torso thing, but you know, actions speak louder than words so Cells later statment would be considered false.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 7, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> If Goku starts a mere meter from Magneto, maybe he can KO punch him before he gets up a shield/does an attack.



Yeah, or KO ki blast him.  But if Magnto can control his blood, he could probably take him out quickly from the inside.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Yeah, or KO ki blast him.  But if Magnto can control his blood, he could probably take him out quickly from the inside.



A ki blast is going to destroy Magnetto?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> If Goku starts a mere meter from Magneto, maybe he can KO punch him before he gets up a shield/does an attack.



Yeah, well, that would be kinda special conditions for the Goku side IMO


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2009)

But seriously though, I don't know why people are bitching and moaning so much over this. Dragon Ball is still a powerful verse, it's just that there are still many more powerful ones out there. DB can't be expected to win all the time.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 7, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> But seriously though, I don't know why people are bitching and moaning so much over this. Dragon Ball is still a powerful verse, it's just that there are still many more powerful ones out there. DB can't be expected to win all the time.



I think it's that people don't think of the comic character when DBZ loses to them. They think of the cartoon versions or movie versions of these marvel or DC characters. So when a strong character loses to them, they think it makes some one like Goku weaker in some respect. Just my opinion any way.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> I think it's that people don't think of the comic character when DBZ loses to them. They think of the cartoon versions or movie versions of these marvel or DC characters. So when a strong character loses to them, they think it makes some one like Goku weaker in some respect. Just my opinion any way.



that or the fact that they can't comprehend that a dbz character losing to someone who can't bust planets


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 7, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Yeah, well, that would be kinda special conditions for the Goku side IMO



I don't think battle distance was stated by the OP. Do we have a default starting distance according to OBD rules?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I don't think battle distance was stated by the OP. Do we have a default starting distance according to OBD rules?


20 paces is the standard.


----------



## Takuza (Jul 7, 2009)

Goku wins effortlessly with PIS on.
with it off he gets owned.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 7, 2009)

I wounder if this thread will outbeat the harry potter vs twilight thread?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Goku wins effortlessly with PIS on.
> with it off he gets owned.


PIS is never on here, why even mention it?

Hell with PIS Captain America is soloing DBverse or Squirrel Girl is soloing Tenchiverse (wait, she already does ). Why would we include crap like PIS?


----------



## superbatman86 (Jul 8, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> The top speed for human reaction is 1/10th of a second. That should enable Magneto to react to something happening in a 17,000th of a second.
> 
> If SSJ3 Goku (which is who the OP states is battling, so he begins like this) started 10 meters away from Magneto, and lets say he can match SSJ Gotenks speed feat of Mach 1000 (and I personally believe he can't. Even Gotenk's feat was the max allowance based on flying to Buu's house in a minute, which may or may not have been on the other side of the world or not. Goku isn't Gotenks either.)
> 
> ...


Except with out using his powers he can't think or react that fast.That's the problem he has to activate his powers with faster than normal but still non-super speed thought process for any of that to matter.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jul 8, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> I think it's that people don't think of the comic character when DBZ loses to them. They think of the cartoon versions or movie versions of these marvel or DC characters. So when a strong character loses to them, they think it makes some one like Goku weaker in some respect. Just my opinion any way.


It's not that it's just the evidence given in this thread is suspect at best and easily open to interpratation.Both lightspeed feats in this thread are hardly difinitave proof.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I wounder if this thread will outbeat the harry potter vs twilight thread?



It might, I think it only needs another dozen Pages then it's tied.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2009)

superbatman86 said:


> Except with out using his powers he can't think or react that fast.That's the problem he has to activate his powers with faster than normal but still non-super speed thought process for any of that to matter.


What are you talking about?

Magneto's faster than human reaction speed and thought processing is always on, it's not something he activates through his powers.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2009)

Here he tracks and reacts to Nightcrawler's teleportation.




Anyway, he'll shut down Goku's brain.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 8, 2009)

^No limits fallacy., Goku has a much stronger mind than mere humans, plus Goku isnt human himself.

I still agree that Magneto wins, im just saying your scan doesnt prove anything.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> How do you know that spit wasn't super fast?



Seriously, what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> ^No limits fallacy., Goku has a much stronger mind than mere humans, plus Goku isnt human himself.
> 
> I still agree that Magneto wins, im just saying your scan doesnt prove anything.



That's not a no limits fallacy.

It doesn't matter if he isn't human, and his mind is stronger in what way that it would make an attack on his nervous system useless?

Goku has been shown to be susceptible to things such as a virus, what reason do you have that this wouldn't work, besides him being alien and strong?


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Seriously, what the fuck is this shit?



A joke.......................


----------



## Ulti (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay then... Why say it?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

Because spit is funny in a debate like this.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 8, 2009)

My spit travels at FTL speeds towards Moses.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> My spit travels at FTL speeds towards Moses.



Nonsense your not a Dragon Ball Z or Bleach character.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> ^No limits fallacy., Goku has a much stronger mind than mere humans, plus Goku isnt human himself.
> 
> I still agree that Magneto wins, im just saying your scan doesnt prove anything.



THat won't matter when Magneto's mind rape is on par with Xavier.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> My spit travels at FTL speeds towards Moses.



Since you keep complaining about him he obviously gave you a good fight.  He may be wrong, but he is still a good debater.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Since you keep complaining about him he obviously gave you a good fight.  He may be wrong, but he is still a good debater.



Good debater my ass.

his idiocy should be lesson to all newbies.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 8, 2009)

more of a troll than a newbie, don'tcha know...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Since you keep complaining about him he obviously gave you a good fight.  He may be wrong, but he is still a good debater.


Good debater? All he did was disregard evidence we already presented and tried to twist our words. We proved Magneto could react to Goku, he just loves Goku too much to accept that.

He is far from a good debater.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Since you keep complaining about him he obviously gave you a good fight.  He may be wrong, but he is still a good debater.



Hi Boo.

Anyways if 90% of your argument is insults and the other 10% is just claiming things without backing them up than that is not good.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

You guys sure talk about him a lot for him being so terrible.  Usually you make a big deal out of someone when they actually gave you a challenge.  But if you say so.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 8, 2009)

We like mocking people.

A lot.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

I love chocalate


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't believe that this is still going on. Magneto is much faster, has a shield that is to strong, and has the power needed to take Goku down. What is Goku going to do if Magneto drops a mountain on him and then follow it up with lava and a few nukes?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

38 pages, and still not locked


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Magneto, if we use only his best feats and outlires, can pretty much beat any character that has normal insides, like Goku, so yeah, Magneto wins, but if it was how Magneto is normally intended, Goku would destroy.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Magneto, if we use only his best feats and outlires, can pretty much beat any character that has normal insides, like Goku, so yeah, Magneto wins, but if it was how Magneto is normally intended, Goku would destroy.



There you go. and when are you making a bio for goku?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 8, 2009)

Havoc said:


> That's not a no limits fallacy.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he isn't human, and his mind is stronger in what way that it would make an attack on his nervous system useless?
> 
> Goku has been shown to be susceptible to things such as a virus, what reason do you have that this wouldn't work, besides him being alien and strong?



Because Vegeta showed that powerful Saiyans have stronger minds than other beings of the universe especially mere humans, when Vegeta resisted Babidis mind rape magic. When you see countless other beings powerful such as Dabura couldnt resist it.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Magneto, if we use only his best feats and outlires, can pretty much beat any character that has normal insides, like Goku, so yeah, Magneto wins, but if it was how Magneto is normally intended, Goku would destroy.



I doubt you actually know how Magneto is normally portrayed, tbh.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Since you keep complaining about him he obviously gave you a good fight.  He may be wrong, but he is still a good debater.


We talk about Bush alot. Doesn't mean he was a good presindent.


Irvine Kinneas said:


> Good debater? All he did was disregard evidence we already presented and tried to twist our words. We proved Magneto could react to Goku, he just loves Goku too much to accept that.
> 
> He is far from a good debater.


He is a good troll.


King BOo said:


> You guys sure talk about him a lot for him being so terrible.  Usually you make a big deal out of someone when they actually gave you a challenge.  But if you say so.


You do know we make fun of him. Never anything good.


Phanteros said:


> I love chocalate


I like white chocolate.


King BOo said:


> Magneto, if we use only his best feats and outlires, can pretty much beat any character that has normal insides, like Goku, so yeah, Magneto wins, but if it was how Magneto is normally intended, Goku would destroy.



Uhmm how would you know how Magneto was meant for. So many different writters write about him we don't even know.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Because Vegeta showed that powerful Saiyans have stronger minds than other beings of the universe especially mere humans, when Vegeta resisted Babidis mind rape magic. When you see countless other beings powerful such as Dabura couldnt resist it.


Did you actually look at the scan, it has nothing to do with telepathy or the ability to resist it.

It is a physical attack on the nervous system.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

Vegeta had only shown that his pride had prevented Babidi from taking control of him, not proving that Saiyans have stonger minds than humans


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Because Vegeta showed that powerful Saiyans have stronger minds than other beings of the universe especially mere humans, when Vegeta resisted Babidis mind rape magic. When you see countless other beings powerful such as Dabura couldnt resist it.



Dabura did resist it :\


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I doubt you actually know how Magneto is normally portrayed, tbh.



I sure doez foo


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Because Vegeta showed that powerful Saiyans have stronger minds than other beings of the universe especially mere humans, when Vegeta resisted Babidis mind rape magic. When you see countless other beings powerful such as Dabura couldnt resist it.



My Fox News senses are tingling

Now I scarcely remember Dragon Ball, but I'm pretty sure Babidi's _mistical (subject to much handwave and very little logic)_ mind controll depended heavily on the darkness and weakness on one's heart.

Dabura was very inherently suposed to be evil, so, in his psichicless self, was suposed to be a chum against that vermin. Hell, he looks like the devil.

Vegeta shed the evilness in his heart, making Babidi loose footing on where he could controll him. Not that he had mental fortitude, but the requirements for the magic to work went missing.
For this too be the same against a Marvel telepath, vegeta would hack off his own brain

Show Vegeta using his mind to face a telepath on Xavier and Jean Grey (sometimes both combined) level and then this won't be lulzy.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2009)

It doesn't even matter, the scan I showed had nothing to do with telepathy.

Btw, Xavier and Jean are better telepaths than Magneto by a large margin, he does have some good feats, especially defensive feats.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> There you go. and when are you making a bio for goku?


Did I say I was?  I guess I will then.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Magneto, if we use only his best feats and outlires, can pretty much beat any character that has normal insides, like Goku, so yeah, Magneto wins, but if it was how Magneto is normally intended, Goku would destroy.



99% of the fights Magneto loses are because of PIS
this is magneto without PIS, meaning he simultaneously rips our Goku's insides, shuts down his nervous system an then uses his helmet to batter goku's lifeless body into something with the same consistency of water.

Yes Goku would destroy if PIS was on


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> 99% of the fights Magneto loses are because of PIS
> this is magneto without PIS, meaning he simultaneously rips our Goku's insides, shuts down his nervous system an then uses his helmet to batter goku's lifeless body into something with the same consistency of water.
> 
> Yes Goku would destroy is PIS was on



Just curious, what would happen if Magneto fought Superman?  Without PIS of course.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

Which version of Superman?


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Just curious, what would happen if Magneto fought Superman?  Without PIS of course.



King Boo that trick isn't going to work and yes the same thing too.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Which version of Superman?



He's trying to see if we're biased.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Havoc said:


> It doesn't even matter, the scan I showed had nothing to do with telepathy.
> 
> Btw, Xavier and Jean are better telepaths than Magneto by a large margin, he does have some good feats, especially defensive feats.



Yeah, I really only meant as far as him having a much superior than average mind.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> King Boo that trick isn't going to work and yes the same thing too.



Ok, then Magneto will definitely beat Goku with his powers here.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Just curious, what would happen if Magneto fought Superman?  Without PIS of course.



Depends really. With some previous knowledge, he could pull a Dr Polaris on him.

With Bloodlust or Berserker, then it's a sad sad day for the jews.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

Should'nt Superman with Cosmic armor be stronger than Magneto?


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Just curious, what would happen if Magneto fought Superman?  Without PIS of course.



Without PIS/CIS? Superman's got a shitload more power than most Marvel bricks. He has a chance of getting through Magneto's shield before he can amp it up all the way, considering he's straight up FTL and can rain punches at retarded speeds. He's also got enough durability to withstand wormholes and such, considering he's flown out of black holes.

Of course, if he can't get through the shield in the very first instant of the fight, Magneto simply powerdrains him, or gives him a seizure, or reverses his blood flow, etc. Superman's reliance on yellow sunlight makes him incredibly vulnerable to energy manipulators.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Depends really. With some previous knowledge, he could pull a Dr Polaris on him.
> 
> With Bloodlust or Berserker, then it's a sad sad day for the jews.



There both jews.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Without PIS/CIS? Superman's got a shitload more power than most Marvel bricks. He has a chance of getting through Magneto's shield before he can amp it up all the way, considering he's straight up FTL and can rain punches at retarded speeds. He's also got enough durability to withstand wormholes and such, considering he's flown out of black holes.
> 
> Of course, if he can't get through the shield in the very first instant of the fight, Magneto simply powerdrains him, or gives him a seizure, or reverses his blood flow, etc. Superman's reliance on yellow sunlight makes him incredibly vulnerable to energy manipulators.



Goku could do the same thing, you don't need to be FTL to blitz Magus.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Goku could do the same thing, you don't need to be FTL to blitz Magus.



Yes , you do. Mangeto can react such beings but Superman is MASSIVELY FTL. Goku cannot blitz him, why are you arguing about this?


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Goku could do the same thing, you don't need to be FTL to blitz Magus.



Goku lacks the strength to actually get through the shield even if he is fast enough, which he isn't. Superman is planet-shatteringly strong, and is fast enough to fly interstellar distances in hours.

Even then, I said Superman MIGHT get through the shield.

Magneto's got more than the regular human senses. He's literally got a sense for electromagnetic energy, across the entire spectrum. It's very, very hard to actually attack him without him knowing it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, Magneto would sniff his bio aura and yellow sun energy feed the instant he steps on the fight.

The battle lies only in on how quickly does he rip Eric's head off.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

you are aware he's just doing this to see if you are biased.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Goku lacks the strength to actually get through the shield even if he is fast enough, which he isn't. Superman is planet-shatteringly strong, and is fast enough to fly interstellar distances in hours.
> 
> Even then, I said Superman MIGHT get through the shield.
> 
> Magneto's got more than the regular human senses. He's literally got a sense for electromagnetic energy, across the entire spectrum. It's very, very hard to actually attack him without him knowing it.



Goku also has IT, which is instant.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

but whatever, Magus wins.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Goku also has IT, which is instant.



IT isn't truly instant. It still takes Goku a moment to key in on the target's ki signature. Even then, Magneto's shield blocks teleportation. Hell, Nightcrawler goes through an alternate dimension to teleport, and even he gets blocked by Mag's shield. It makes no sense, but there you go.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

delete your quotes


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Who should delete their quotes?


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Who should delete their quotes?



incase a certain guest back at the lounge decides do so more bitching


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> incase a certain guest back at the lounge decides do so more bitching



Do you mean delete all my posts?


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Do you mean delete all my posts?



no they delete theirs.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Four more pages and we break WWH Vs Bleach


Though I suposed it dosen't count since there's more than 10% of off topic


----------



## Ulti (Jul 8, 2009)

How many pages was WWH vs Bleach?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2009)

Forty two I think.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Four more pages and we break WWH Vs Bleach
> 
> 
> Though I suposed it dosen't count since there's more than 10% of off topic



Shit, didn't notice that

My bad


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 8, 2009)

Break WWH vs. Bleach!! BREAK IT NOW!! I will be forever remembered as the Legendary OBD poster who started Magneto vs. Goku!!!

Here lemme start an argument....

Well Goku can just use solar flare to blind and throw Magneto off, than blitz him quickly decimate him!


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Break WWH vs. Bleach!! BREAK IT NOW!! I will be forever remembered as the Legendary OBD poster who started Magneto vs. Goku!!!
> 
> Here lemme start an argument....
> 
> Well Goku can just use solar flare to blind and throw Magneto off, than blitz him quickly decimate him!



By the time he says Fl- he is out for the count. Magneto is fast enough.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Break WWH vs. Bleach!! BREAK IT NOW!! I will be forever remembered as the Legendary OBD poster who started Magneto vs. Goku!!!
> 
> Here lemme start an argument....
> 
> Well Goku can just use solar flare to blind and throw Magneto off, than blitz him quickly decimate him!


Magneto can control light!


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 8, 2009)

Well.....Goku can....he...FUCK!....ummm....he can....Fuck it, I concede.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Well that died fast


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 8, 2009)

What about Phenominal's goku?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Phenomonol uses geologist's defenition of ki, which I guess should make it particularly vunerable to magneto


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 8, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> What about Phenominal's goku?



No let's make this Phenominal's, King Boo's, and Moses's Goku.

Light speed spit and such.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 8, 2009)

Well since this thread is coming to an end. First off, id like to thank all the Goku supporters who stuck by their hero through thick N thin, who DENIED defeat, who FOUGHT for the saiyan through 35 great pages.

I would also like to thank all the logical OBD debaters who used scans, logic and knowledge to try to persuade the Goku supporters of why Magneto would win. You all stuck through for 40 pages, NOT letting false logic prevail!

I salute you all and farewell till the next thread.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 8, 2009)

I just go with the flow...


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

SHUT THE FAWK UP!  GOKU PWNS DIS NOOB!  FAWK!


just kidding


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

You're not funny


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> SHUT THE FAWK UP!  GOKU PWNS DIS NOOB!  FAWK!
> 
> 
> just kidding




Inside, you weep.


----------



## Takuza (Jul 8, 2009)

Goku resist all of Magneto's powers using his Chii which isn't part of the elctromagnetic spectrum, and then kills him with a generic kii blast.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Superb Argument


Goldstar for you


----------



## Takuza (Jul 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Superb Argument
> 
> 
> Goldstar for you



Someone's gotta play the devil's advocate.

I also didn't see any counter-argument mister sarcastic.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

This thread will NEVER END!  HAHAHA!


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 8, 2009)

^A mod says otherwise


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 8, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Goku resist all of Magneto's powers using his Chii which isn't part of the elctromagnetic spectrum, and then kills him with a generic kii blast.



Ki energy gives off light.

Magneto controls light like its his bitch.

Therefore, there is at least a significant portion of ki energy that Magneto can control.

Plus, Goku's ki energy doesn't help him against reversed blood flow/grand mal seizure/nervous system shunts/blood removal/aneurysms.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 9, 2009)

So what have you guys been talking about?


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Ki energy gives off light.
> 
> Magneto controls light like its his bitch.
> 
> ...



Ki for all intents an purposes can be treated as magic here, which Magneto can't control. I'll concede that Magneto can control the Ki light, but not the ki. Goku could use his ki to resist against reversed blood flow and everything you just mentioned, atleast for the second or 2 it would take for him to kill Magneto with a generic ki blast.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 9, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Ki for all intents an purposes can be treated as magic here, which Magneto can't control. I'll concede that Magneto can control the Ki light, but not the ki. Goku could use his ki to resist against reversed blood flow and everything you just mentioned, atleast for the second or 2 it would take for him to kill Magneto with a generic ki blast.


If Dr. Gero can create Androids and Cyborgs that can collect, absorb or otherwise siphon 'ki' and/or suck up energy waves to boost their power cells, using only science and technology, Magneto could manipulate it in the same way.  Android 19 absorbed all of Gokuu's Kamehameha without damage to himself (while his hands were still attached, anyway).


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 9, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Ki for all intents an purposes can be treated as magic here, which Magneto can't control. I'll concede that Magneto can control the Ki light, but not the ki. Goku could use his ki to resist against reversed blood flow and everything you just mentioned, atleast for the second or 2 it would take for him to kill Magneto with a generic ki blast.



Wrong. Magneto can't control Goku's ki but he can most definitely affect the ki blasts themselves. Secondly, Goku cannot use his ki to stop internal attacks. If he could then that heart virus would've meant absolutely nothing to him.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

There is gonna be an inevitable lock.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 9, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Ki for all intents an purposes can be treated as magic here, which Magneto can't control. I'll concede that Magneto can control the Ki light, but not the ki. Goku could use his ki to resist against reversed blood flow and everything you just mentioned, atleast for the second or 2 it would take for him to kill Magneto with a generic ki blast.



The other reason that this logic fails is because magic and ki are two different things, which we know because of Supreme Kai's comments on Babidi.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 9, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Ki for all intents an purposes can be treated as magic here, which Magneto can't control.



O RLY

No it can't. Ki is energy.


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> If Dr. Gero can create Androids and Cyborgs that can collect, absorb or otherwise siphon 'ki' and/or suck up energy waves to boost their power cells, using only science and technology, Magneto could manipulate it in the same way.  Android 19 absorbed all of Gokuu's Kamehameha without damage to himself (while his hands were still attached, anyway).



While I see where you're coming from, I must disagree. Dr.Gero knowing how Ki works and being able to control/use it using science we know nothing about doesn't mean Magneto can do the same.




Darklyre said:


> Wrong. Magneto can't control Goku's ki but he can most definitely affect the ki blasts themselves. Secondly, Goku cannot use his ki to stop internal attacks. If he could then that heart virus would've meant absolutely nothing to him.



Why would Magneto be able to affect the ki blast? Also, I'm sure Goku's immense Ki did help him survive the virus longer, which is all it needs to help him to here, survive a bit longer.



Narcissus said:


> The other reason that this logic fails is because magic and ki are two different things, which we know because of Supreme Kai's comments on Babidi.



I said for all intents and purposes, not literally.



Aokiji said:


> O RLY
> 
> No it can't. Ki is energy.



 A mystical energy unique to life that we have no reason to believe magneto could control


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

In the OBD Ki/Riatsu/Yoki/Mana/Chakra/other units are equalised via Law of Equivalence.


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> In the OBD Ki/Riatsu/Yoki/Mana/Chakra/other units are equalised via Law of Equivalence.



I'm not at all sure how that applies here. I believe the agrument is if K is if Magneto can affect Ki, and if Goku can use his Ki to prolong his life for the 1 second he would need to kill magneto with a generic ki blast.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

May'be you should go reread all the previous pages? All the things you said have been answered. Now please stop bumping this thread. The winner is decided and the debate is over.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread must die


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

anyone got a link to where Magneto stop that teleporter from entering his house.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG, why is this fail still open?


You want Magneto affecting life force?

Fine, I'll humor this mind booger

Magneto funneling the phoenix the hell away.
 Phoenix force is the life force within all living creatures.
Rule of Equivalence

Happy now?

Sheesh


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 9, 2009)

Actually I'm not quite sure the rule of equivalence applies in this situation.  I do believe that there is something similar, if not completely identical to, ki/chi in the Marvelverse.  It's what gives Ironfist his powers.  Can Magneto control that?


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> OMG, what is this fail?
> 
> You want Magneto affecting life force?
> 
> ...



I honestly don't think it was an outrageous request, but yes. As for the example you've given, not to be a prick, but I'd have to request scans, and even then I still may very well differ to nWo's point.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Chi, which also is a life force.

You see, there is also a sort of "Equivalence Law" inside the 616 verse. Imagine things like life forces, mana, and stuff, are the same energy under difrent processers.

For example, both Hades and Hela's After Life world are real, because some sort of After Life is real, but Hades and Hela are the ones who acess them difrently

Like Firfox and Internet Explorer acessing the internet.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Takuza said:


> I honestly don't think it was an outrageous request, but yes. As for the example you've given, not to be a prick, but I'd have to request scans, and even then I still may very well differ to nWo's point.



I was referring to the faggotry of still having this thread open


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

he's asking for the scans of Phoenix getting life drained? i can do that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Phoenix getting Life Force drained, Warlock getting his life force absorbtion stopped, etc..


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> he's asking for the scans of Phoenix getting life drained? i can do that.



Those scans, depending on how convincing they are, will force me to concede, yes. This is assuming Banhammer's most recent point is also valid, and I don't have any objections to it at the moment.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> anyone got a link to where Magneto stop that teleporter from entering his house.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Those scans, depending on how convincing they are, will force me to concede, yes. This is assuming Banhammer's most recent point is also valid, and I don't have any objections to it at the moment.


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

Well hell, if he can rip the freakin LIFE ENERGY out of people, then he's pretty unstopable. I concede, but succeeded in giving this thread another page worth of life.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 9, 2009)

reading the OP it does say Goku can cause suicide if he wants.  So even though he may die from some brain spasm, he'll be able to launch a planet buster destroying them both.  So I don't know.


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

King BOo said:


> reading the OP it does say Goku can cause suicide if he wants.  So even though he may die from some brain spasm, he'll be able to launch a planet buster destroying them both.  So I don't know.



According to the scans above, Magneto can even control life force, which would become Ki due to the equivelancy rule. He could stop the blast.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 9, 2009)

Takuza said:


> According to the scans above, Magneto can even control life force, which would become Ki due to the equivelancy rule. He could stop the blast.



Dats one cheap mo fucka


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

uhgg outlier feats. Comics are so inconsistent. I love magneto, but since when could he do this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Since a long time coming.

Alot of the merit came from the fact this is practically a teenager Jean. Not that Goku's skills with Ki are any better and powerwise Phoenix Force >>>>> Goku


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

And thats not in dispute. I had no idea magneto was so powerful. How does life force relate to Electromagnetism?


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> And thats not in dispute. I had no idea magneto was so powerful. How does life force relate to Electromagnetism?



everyone is apart of the Magnetic spectrum.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

So now we await the next challenger or what?


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

yes, and it shouldn't be long.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> yes, and it shouldn't be long.



It's kind of lonely without Moses trolling the thread. The remaining trolls are of poorer quality....


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> It's kind of lonely without Moses trolling the thread. The remaining trolls are of poorer quality....



I tried damn it, I tried.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> It's kind of lonely without Moses trolling the thread. The remaining trolls are of poorer quality....



Quick somebody start another Troll seance, we must summon more, from the pits of hell.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

Takuza said:


> I tried damn it, I tried.



I appreciate you trying Takuza, but there you have to much logic in you to ever become a Moses .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Quick somebody start another Troll seance, we must summon more, from the pits of hell.



Lol, last time we did that they started talking war...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Lol, last time we did that they started talking war...



Let's do it just for the hell of it.

We ain't afraid of no trolls .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Let's do it just for the hell of it.
> 
> We ain't afraid of no trolls .



Let us summon The Phenom Brigade back from the very pits of Tartarus where they dwell forever damned.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I appreciate you trying Takuza, but there you have to much logic in you to ever become a Moses .



Thats where i come in!
Did you know that Goku moves at the speed of instant? Or that he has HaX Reactive evolution? yeah, he could beat the living tribunal with a fart.


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Thats where i come in!
> Did you know that Goku moves at the speed of instant? Or that he has HaX Reactive evolution? yeah, he could beat the living tribunal with a fart.



FAIL

sorry but that was the worst wanking i ever heard


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Let us summon The Phenom Brigade back from the very pits of Tartarus where they dwell forever damned.



I will sacrifice a baby goat immediately to begin the ritual .



hadomaru said:


> Thats where i come in!
> Did you know that Goku moves at the speed of instant? Or that he has HaX Reactive evolution? yeah, he could beat the living tribunal with a fart.



It's a start, but you lack the condescending jackassery that makes Moses the moron that he is.


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay I try.

Do you thing that this gay looking non planet buster can beat Goku who at the end of Dragon Ball according to Power Levels can bust a Multiverse?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Okay I try.
> 
> Do you thing that this gay looking non planet buster can beat Goku who at the end of Dragon Ball according to Power Levels can bust a Multiverse?



Better, but you forgot to call all Magneto supporters a bunch of invalids, who are obviously biased comic fanboys, while you are the shining beacon of sanity in this dark pit of ignorance known as NF.


----------



## Power16 (Jul 9, 2009)

Man you guys were really pushing to reach WWH vs Bleach level...


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

Power16 said:


> Man you guys were really pushing to reach WWH vs Bleach level...



and we won't stop until a mod comes.


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

try two

you scans are all invalid and I never even looked at them because they are from respects. so your wrong Goku can easily wreck Magneto and I won't show a scan why because your wrong and I am, you tards. now declare Goku the obvious winner because i never looked at all of your scans.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> try two
> 
> you scans are all invalid and I never even looked at them because they are from respects. so your wrong Goku can easily wreck Magneto and I won't show a scan why because your wrong and I am, you tards. now declare Goku the obvious winner because i never looked at all of your scans.



We are definitely making progress. All you got to do now is insult the forum and call out a member or two for using logic and we will be in good shape.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

well, fourty four pages.

Yes we fucking can OBD...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Times like this, I wish I could spend 24/7 in front of a computer, modding.

But it'd be a sad life, lad.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2009)

Sigh...

Guys?  Lets try to keep to the debate at hand.  If it's done, just stop responding.  There's no need to chat about how bad the thread is.

And in order to be on topic a post should contain a modicum of debate.  Not simply bashing a character/series.

So if there's more to say, make your argument (preferably with evidence).  If there's not more to say, this should be the last post in the thread.


----------



## azn_romeo_4u (Dec 17, 2010)

Couldn't Goku, Teleport to Nemak.  Gather up a spirit bomb, send it to earth, and end it 100% of the time?

He can teleport, anywhere at earth, away from Mags too..

He can blow up the area Mags is in.  Mags has instant reflexes, but he can't teleport instantly to anywhere can he?  Does he even know where Goku would teleport to?  

Teleportation > speed of light.  Can mags follow teleportation? 

Also at the end of DBZ, Goku is a universal God class.  Plus he gotten stronger from all those fights in DBZ.  His base power is probably in the billions.  If the average human is base power 10 in dbz, Goku's base is definately in the billions by then.

Remember he was power level 160 million or whatever fighting freiza.  When fighting vegeta, he was only 9000 and somehow at freiza it jumped to 160 million.  And that was like 10 days of training.  

I don't know much about mags, but it seems to me, that Goku's teleportation, mind control crap that he's was able to do on freiza might be able to end the battle pretty quick.  

Mag's been shown to protect himself from small mutant frontal attacks, but what about attacks that cover wide ranges?  It doesn't even have to be a direct attack on Mags, but somewhere the near vicinity.  Google could unlease an array of 100's of nuke blasts towards magneto that he can explode anywhere at any time.

I know magneto is strong.  Goku powering up shook the whole planet, and his power could be felt across the universe. 

Mags could win, though, because Goku doesn't have all the story and powerups that Magneto gets through the marvel universe. SSJ3 Goku at the end of DBZ with all those power ups, IMO should win this fight.

Also Goku is faster than light.  Raditz was faster than light when his power level was like 3000.  That was in the comic when Piccollo shot his beam cannon at him and said "OMG He dodge my beam that was faster than light" (Paraphrasing)


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 17, 2010)

This is not going to end well for you.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh jesus christ, a necro for a thread that's over a year old...


----------



## Omnirix (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Nevermind (Dec 17, 2010)

So not only did you necro a thread, you necroed one of the most infamous threads in OBD history.

Say goodbye to those nice green bars.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh man!

You necro'd a 40+ page shitstorm just to wank Goku, hmm?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 17, 2010)

Some threads should not ever see the light  again, this is one of those  threads.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 17, 2010)

Not only was this horrible thread necro'd but the poster:

-got Raditz's power level wrong
-ignored Magneto's feats against teleporters
-used a dub line
-made up a power level
-Gave Goku mind control powers he never had
-Made Goku a universal god when nothing like that was ever stated or shown
-Used anime, particularly GT
-Google?


Magneto has now obtained lightyear sensory abilities to make this worse. Random DBZtard necroing thread 10000!


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 17, 2010)

azn_romeo_4u said:


> Couldn't Goku, Teleport to Nemak.  Gather up a spirit bomb, send it to earth, and end it 100% of the time?
> 
> He can teleport, anywhere at earth, away from Mags too..
> 
> ...



:sanji   
was this really nessicary, i mean besides the fact that you obviously didnt read the manga, your siding with goku when you even admit that you barely know anything about magneto, im guessing you think this necroed matchup was movie magneto vs toei goku


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 17, 2010)

i think this has been necroed before hasn't it?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2010)

azn_romeo_4u said:


> Teleportation > speed of light.  Can mags follow teleportation?



Short answer:  Yes.

Slightly longer answer:  Yes, thread locked.

Even longer answer:  Magneto can teleport using wormholes, and he can detect teleportation and energy shifts, following Goku to teleport would be trivial (as would be dodging a hypothetical spirit bomb).


----------

